# Runnin' Loads



## lefturnfreek

Lets see your 2013 loads.

Here's over a cord and a quarter I did the other day.


----------



## Mtthwvn

Now that's a good load of wood. I have put quite a bit on the dump truck but I don't even think I've ever had that much wood on it.


----------



## cre73

You might want some more weight in the back of that Ford for better traction in the snow.


----------



## Cbird14

lefturnfreek said:


> Lets see your 2013 loads.
> 
> Here's over a cord and a quarter I did the other day. View attachment 321822
> View attachment 321823


Now that's a good jag of wood.


----------



## fuzz1500

Thats a nice load right there !!


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Ford Tuff.

They don't make -em like that anymore.

Nice load! Who says a pickup truck is only good for a half cord?


----------



## 1project2many

> Here's over a cord and a quarter I did the other day.


Waitaminute... that's all pine and birch???

Just kidding. That's still quite a haul.


----------



## flotek

Poor ol ford


----------



## JeffHK454

A little less than two cord a mixed Ash/Osage/Red Oak...


----------



## PA Dan

Here's some red oak from a CL score a while back. Made three trips and still have maybe three or four left to get all the big stuff!







Here is the third Ash I helped my neighbor take down.





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

The fella is from Canada, Land of "it's not bragging if you can back it up". PS, that's what we call a face cord here.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha yup! That load wasn't even that big of wood, the average load is 4in to 12in, there was quite a bit of smaller stuff in that one. Yes, that truck takes a beating but that it's only job, it's $200 life is to haul wood. It lives in 4 low, Miller locked rear diff and chains all around, and to finish the "ohh dear god" it's got a 4 to 5in lift...... Here's an average load size load....


----------



## shutup-n-cut

And the rust matches the two tone paint perfectly. Never needs painting that way


----------



## lefturnfreek

....ya, you should see the driver side....


----------



## merr6267

Here is the biggest load that I hauled this year . . . too bad I don't have more pictures. That's my FIL's trailer and my 1 ton Diesel Ram. I think that the trailer has a 14' dump that's 8' wide and about 4' tall. The excess went into the bed, as I wasn't about to make another trip. It's rated to dump 10k pounds, but I've never weighed its actual capacity.

She sure was heavy, but I ran the back roads home, (all flat) and took it slow. Good trailer brakes and a 70psi Cummins make for decent hauling. hehe.






Of course, as soon as I pulled out of the farm with the load I came upon this, which made my "huge" load of firewood seem a bit like a bag of crumbs.






Yes, that was about 150 cars full of coal. I believe that the sinage on the side of the cars said 50 ton each, but I know nothing about trains - FWIW. 

That give a bit of appreciation for the heat energy required to keep the lights on. My ' large' load of perfect black cherry amounts to a fart in the wind compared to a few minutes worth of coal energy required to run a small-ish West Michigan area.

Take care,
Phill


----------



## lefturnfreek

That's some dang nice loads O heat there guys. 

I'm just cutting dead fall and I don't get into that size off wood that you guys are, like that load that "PA Dan" did, that has to be 36in plus bar on the Stilh and that "little" ash dwarfs it, nice!!

Keep the loads coming!!


----------



## ash man

I forgot to have the kids snap a picture of the trailer loaded up but we did get some action shots. We filled up a 16' long dual axle trailer with probably more red oak than we should have since the rroads were a little slick. The 7900 finally got a chance to eat in this 3' tree. Been cutting tops with small sas the last couple weeks


----------



## chucker

ash man said:


> I forgot to have the kids snap a picture of the trailer loaded up but we did get some action shots. We filled up a 16' long dual axle trailer with probably more red oak than we should have since the rroads were a little slick. The 7900 finally got a chance to eat in this 3' tree. Been cutting tops with small sas the last couple weeks  View attachment 322367
> View attachment 322370


it's hard to beat cutting into a big ole oak to see if the saw will do what your wanting it to! cold temps and hot oak make for a good day! here's a load of jack pine on a tandem but its not the good stuff like your cutting...


----------



## ash man

Rekindling this thread with a nice load of wild cherry and hickory I cut and split today. I am not sure how much is on the trailer, since I still have to unload aand stack it, but the tires on the trailer were starting to squat pretty good.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Hmmm Ohio looks pretty good compared to a week of -30......

Keep em loads coming


----------



## [email protected]

^^^ looks like the fender is close to the top of that rear tire.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Now here's a load, bridge looks little iffy but if he makes it, I'll follow.


----------



## farmer steve

lefturnfreek said:


> View attachment 323802
> 
> Now here's a load, bridge looks little iffy but if he makes it, I'll follow.


 how many cords in that log?


----------



## cantoo

Farmer Steve, bush cords, full cords, ricks or truck loads you mean?


----------



## john taliaferro

16,320 lb so maybe 10 cord or so , 60" x 20' of old growth redwood .


----------



## ReggieT

ash man said:


> Rekindling this thread with a nice load of wild cherry and hickory I cut and split today. I am not sure how much is on the trailer, since I still have to unload aand stack it, but the tires on the trailer were starting to squat pretty good.View attachment 323769


Awesome job...tell me, what is that brownish looking wood over to the right?


----------



## ash man

ReggieT there is a little bit of mulberry on the trailer and a pile of it to the right and behind the trailer


----------



## FLRA_Dave

This is about all our Dakota will handle. It gets a bit wiggly in the twisties. This was a load of silver maple.


----------



## ash man

Nice load of maple on that dodge. Merry Christmas fellow saw junkies!


----------



## cre10

Good pics guys!


----------



## ReggieT

ash man said:


> ReggieT there is a little bit of mulberry on the trailer and a pile of it to the right and behind the trailer


I like Mulberry!


----------



## ash man

Had the 7900 and 346 out again today on this nice 40" red oak. Haul out 1 load today and will probably take 2-3 more to finish it up. The Dolmar with a 28" full chisel chain really is angry at wood


----------



## zogger

ash man said:


> Had the 7900 and 346 out again today on this nice 40" red oak. Haul out 1 load today and will probably take 2-3 more to finish it up. The Dolmar with a 28" full chisel chain really is angry at wood



Real nice saw combo and some nice oak there!


----------



## ash man

Another load from the red oak. Hopefully just one more. Getting worn out.


----------



## JeffHK454

ash man said:


> Another load from the red oak. Hopefully just one more. Getting worn out.View attachment 324437


Man, that's a nice score.


----------



## lefturnfreek

And here's the new thread for a new year and another start to another year of truck use/abuse.

Here's my 88 Ford 1/2T again nicely loaded with 1.45 cord.....and yes that's a jack-all taking the stress of the rear springs....



Lets see your loads....


----------



## downhanddave

Sure am glad I have a trailer. That has to take a ton of work to load and unload like that! But man that's alot wood on that poor 1/2 ton! It's a ford it can handle it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Al

Can't tell on my phone what kind of wood that is. If its dry pine its probably not too bad loading & unloading in larger pieces like that. Do that occasionally for bonfires.


----------



## lefturnfreek

It's standing dead and dead fall poplar and oak and depending on the weather it can be 2 weeks worth of heat. Yes, it is a bit of work to get r loaded but I'm not afraid of work, it's all on farm so slow and easy trip back in fine by me.

Lets see some more loads.....


----------



## CampbellLandscaping

1990 F350 with 7.3 IDI


----------



## doubletrouble

This is what I used to haul wood. I'll be using it again this weekend.


----------



## SWI Don

doubletrouble said:


> This is what I used to haul wood. I'll be using it again this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 329217


What is the deal with the log chain suspended above the load?


----------



## StephieDoll

A few loads. I think the biggest load was a mulberry log 4' small end 5' crotch area 10' long and solid. Wish I had taken pictures but the truck was sagging a bit. My estimate as about 1.3 cord.


----------



## alleyyooper

Double trouble I like that set up but like my box a bit better as I just throw the chunks on and then stack them at the house.

 Al


----------



## doubletrouble

The log chain is hanging from the 3-point hydraulic boom on the back of our JD2010. We use it to drag the trees out to a clearing to cut up. We then haul it back to the house and split/stack it right off the trailer.


----------



## ReggieT

Load of Hedge, Pecan, Maple, Oak...on my 03 Tundra moving it to the back-yard and out of the driveway...per the Mrs! 
Also found more "un-split" rounds I was hoping were seasoned...NOT! Went ahead...Split & STACKED EM!


----------



## rev_2004

I already posted this in another thread but thought I would show it off here also. The way I get about 1/2 of my wood for the year right in my own back yard.


----------



## mainewoods

lefturnfreek said:


> And here's the new thread for a new year and another start to another year of truck use/abuse.
> 
> Here's my 88 Ford 1/2T again nicely loaded with 1.45 cord.....and yes that's a jack-all taking the stress of the rear springs...
> 
> I wish you nothing but the best - but I'm not too sure how many loads, of that size, your old Ford is going to take. Especially over uneven ground.


----------



## lefturnfreek

mainewoods said:


> I wish you nothing but the best - but I'm not too sure how many loads, of that size, your old Ford is going to take. Especially over uneven ground.



I've been doing that to that truck for 4 or 5 years and I gata finally put one front drive shaft u joint cause it just started squeaking, that's it's life


----------



## Englishman02




----------



## Englishman02

Dump wagon works great


----------



## brenndatomu

lefturnfreek said:


> .....and yes that's a jack-all taking the stress of the rear springs....


HA! I thought I was the only one that did that. Figure leaving them bowed upside down overnight can't be good for them...plus, rear spring hangers are ready to pop at any moment


----------



## lefturnfreek

umm....over night.... he he.... that jack all could be there all week...cause I just burn straight off the truck. The front row is "enough" for the springs, and it's got a lift in it.....


----------



## lefturnfreek

End of the month bump cause there has to more loads getting hauled than these.....


----------



## TC262




----------



## lefturnfreek

That is awesome....keep em comming


----------



## StephieDoll

Small load picked up last night and loaded by your's truely, sorry for the crappy pictures. Any ideas how much?


----------



## Sandhill Crane




----------



## reddogrunner

I plan to fab a trailer that I can put 4-6 footers on and then be able to use my FEL forks to unload. Saves a ton of time. i am looking for running gear from a grain wagon or something like that. I don't want too big and wide as i won't be able to get through the woods and I won't be able to pull it with my UTV. I found one at a farm, but the guy sold it before i could bring the $. Oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 116684

i love a thread like this


----------



## lefturnfreek

We need a bit o info there buddy, is that how you buy your wood, pre bundled?



StephieDoll said:


> Small load picked up last night and loaded by your's truely, sorry for the crappy pictures. Any ideas how much?



Probably just over .75 a cord, a stacked out 8ft truck box front to back and side to side to the rails is .6


----------



## lefturnfreek

Another load of truck abuse that'll make nice heat. 







The last pic is the front of the rear spring, it should be parallel to the drive shaft in the back ground, oop'sy.....


----------



## Marshy

Just bringing it in the house... That's all I got right now.


----------



## TC262

lefturnfreek said:


> Another load of truck abuse that'll make nice heat.
> 
> 
> The last pic is the front of the rear spring, it should be parallel to the drive shaft in the back ground, oop'sy.....



I've been there before. Loaded the Fuso up with a lil to much dirt. Tops of the tires were up against the bed so I lifted her up with the skid loader and slid these between the axel and frame for some bump stops.


Sorry for the sideways pic, don't know how to rotate it on my phone


----------



## lefturnfreek

Marshy said:


> View attachment 340842
> Just bringing it in the house... That's all I got right now.




That's not good to hear. I hope you get some more quickly.

I ran out a few years back so I feel your pain, I have been working towards being 2+ years ahead, or about 35 - 40 cord stacked, or my back gives out, which ever comes first....


----------



## lefturnfreek

TC262 said:


> I've been there before. Loaded the Fuso up with a lil to much dirt. Tops of the tires were up against the bed so I lifted her up with the skid loader and slid these between the axel and frame for some bump stops.
> View attachment 340843
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pic, don't know how to rotate it on my phone




Oh, oooh, ehhh...... I hope you drove really slow cause that's tough on the frame and axle. Air down the tires a bit if you have to do that again so there's some give.


----------



## Marshy

lefturnfreek said:


> That's not good to hear. I hope you get some more quickly.
> 
> I ran out a few years back so I feel your pain, I have been working towards being 2+ years ahead, or about 35 - 40 cord stacked, or my back gives out, which ever comes first....



What I meant was that's just a load coming in the house, not all the wood I have left for the year. I have been buying face cords from a guy down the road for the past 2 months actually. I just bought about 12 cord of wood in long length that will be about 2 years of my supply. 
Please tell me you meant face cords above. How can anyone burn about 15 cord of wood in one year!? That's a lot of wood man.


----------



## jerry quinn

Heres the way we hauled wood this year. the snow was so deep we could not get in with the pickup. Every snow storm we would keep our path 1/4 mile long packed down. We were driving about 16in. above the ground. It was slow but we brought out about 10 full cord like that.


----------



## cat-face timber

here is one of mine


----------



## lefturnfreek

I burn 15 cord easily cause it's an OWB and there are issues. The boiler design isn't a high efficiency unit, the lines are just the older orange PX, the PO ran them very dumbly, it' heating a 1900 sqft house and a 1600sqft shop, making hot water and the boiler it's self is in a very dumb spot. 

In short I wana put the boiler in it's own building, rerun insulated lines properly and replace the boiler but it's not in the budget for a while, it's all farm cut dead fall or standing dead sooo just keep feeding it.....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

BTW, I made a pretty neat bench out of that log on top of the running gear, there's NO WAY I was going to cut/split/burn that baby!!

SR


----------



## stihlfanboy

Small load of shag bark hickory. Will be that last wood my girlfriends 53 year olddad burns before he moves to Florida and sells me his house.


And starting on next years wood is this load of green maple. The old half ton didnt like doing 60 on the highway with that load


----------



## lefturnfreek

See hows there no snow on the left, that's a direct cause of me having to cut all that wood. I can't wait to rip all that out but dang it's gona be expensive, 2 sets of lines to do.

Sawyer Rob, DOT will be all over you for bumper to bumper double trailers, over length, no flagging.... he he, got a pic of the bench?

Stilhfanboy, I have an 89 Chery heavy half and kinda looks like that one ya got there, but white and reg cab. Man that took some nasty on road loads over the years and is still going strong.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Around here, it's a farming community and they just don't bother farming equipment, especially if you stick to the back roads.

I've brought a lot of logs home this way,






Here's the bench,






I posted my bench build picts. on one of the forums here, but I think they got lost when this site was having problems, there's NO fasteners at all, gravity holds it together...it was a fun project!

SR


----------



## TC262

lefturnfreek said:


> Oh, oooh, ehhh...... I hope you drove really slow cause that's tough on the frame and axle. Air down the tires a bit if you have to do that again so there's some give.


Yeah it was on site just to hold some topsoil I scraped off filed in with some clay then spread the topsoil back on top.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

lefturnfreek said:


> Oh, oooh, ehhh...... I hope you drove really slow cause that's tough on the frame and axle. Air down the tires a bit if you have to do that again so there's some give.



Being that over loaded, the tires already had some "give". All letting air out of them does, is lower their load capacity so they over heat. OR rim cut when you hit a pot hole or sharp bump.

SR


----------



## TeeMan

TC262 said:


> View attachment 331267



That golf cart can pull this much weight!?


----------



## TC262

TeeMan said:


> That golf cart can pull this much weight!?


It'll move it. You can't steer and it wheelies when going forward lol. I just needed to hook the trailer to something while loading it, then move it with the tractor. Trailer is just used as a moveable rack to hold my logs until I get a chance to process them. And the golf cart is the best free score I ever picked up. Threw 3 old truck batteries in her and she was off and ripping. Thought gas carts were the way to go until I picked up this, now I prefer the electric ones.


----------



## esshup

I sure hope the sherrill tree log weight chart is accurate. If so, I've been bringing home about 3,000# of wood per day. Yesterday, 10 pieces of red oak 16" long was the entire load.....


----------



## newyorker

Cut 13 mule loads yesterday and today I bought a new setup so not sure how much I will use got 7 cord split and stacked thinking maybe three more bucked


----------



## lefturnfreek

Sawyer Rob said:


> Being that over loaded, the tires already had some "give". All letting air out of them does, is lower their load capacity so they over heat. OR rim cut when you hit a pot hole or sharp bump.
> 
> SR



For sure for sure, just being that far over loaded isn't good on anything especially if there is no give anywhere cause that's hows frames and axle housings get tweaked.

Ya I live out in the rural also and it's pretty much legal to pull anything with a tractor up to and including an entire gain elivator as long as you get the hydro wires moved, I was just ByB, nice Lee loader BTW.

Stilhfanboy, heres my ol Heavy Chevy. it took many cab high loads of green poplar out of a buddy cut site, poor ol truck just took it and I was praying not to meet DOT cause they woulda frisayed me....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

lefturnfreek said:


> For sure for sure, just being that far over loaded isn't good on anything especially if there is no give anywhere cause that's hows frames and axle housings get tweaked.
> 
> Ya I live out in the rural also and it's pretty much legal to pull anything with a tractor up to and including an entire gain elivator as long as you get the hydro wires moved, I was just ByB, nice Lee loader BTW.



Back in the "old" days, it was pretty common for someone to put a short chunk of 4x4 between the springs/frame when they over loaded their light duty PU. lol My brother had a 1962 Chevy 1/2 ton pu and was junking car's, he carried two pieces of 4x4 with him all the time.

Anyway, that's a Forester Co-Ax press on my bench, over the years, i've loaded over 100,000 rounds on it, and it's still tight and works perfectly... They are a GREAT reloading press!

SR


----------



## Deleted member 116684

Sawyer Rob said:


> Around here, it's a farming community and they just don't bother farming equipment, especially if you stick to the back roads.
> 
> I've brought a lot of logs home this way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the bench,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my bench build picts. on one of the forums here, but I think they got lost when this site was having problems, there's NO fasteners at all, gravity holds it together...it was a fun project!
> 
> SR


 i don,t know where in the midwest you are, but that looks like beautiful country


----------



## lefturnfreek

Just another load of abuse on the 88 and here's my 2130 and a carrying platform taking a load. The ground is flat out mush in places so that's about all I can carry without the front end diving in.

Safe cutting to you out there guys.


----------



## mr.finn

My friend who has a tree business was working local. He called me up and said he had a bunch of hardwood coming down. I used my brothers Chevy 4500 dump(it holds more than mine) to pick it up. He had a Bobcat there to load it. This is one of two loads, mostly oak and maple.


----------



## zogger

mr.finn said:


> My friend who has a tree business was working local. He called me up and said he had a bunch of hardwood coming down. I used my brothers Chevy 4500 dump(it holds more than mine) to pick it up. He had a Bobcat there to load it. This is one of two loads, mostly oak and maple.



borrowed dump truck? bobcat?? too easy, that's cheatin! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Aaron Frasher

Here a little abuse on the old Chevy thanks to air shocks.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yup, that truck has taken a little taco job there...


----------



## mr.finn

Friend of mine doing a landscape job had to take down a bunch of trees. Called me up and said come pick up some wood. I got the big nasty norway maple(hydraulic splitter). Had a bobcat there I could load it with. Those two chunks on top are around 30' across.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Just runnin' a load with my Big Bear 350


----------



## lefturnfreek

So for the most part my wood for 20014/15 is done but will be hitting the bush again for the 2015/16 wood, so trust me more pic's are coming yet...

Here's 20+ cord for this year.





And now for something not seen much, my truck empty for a comparison.

Empty 







Loaded








The drive shaft is in the back ground for comparison...

Lets see some more of your loads!!


----------



## ash man

Pulling a 4 x 8 wagon with tops from across the street from my house.


----------



## XSKIER

I really like all of that, leftturnfreak. You are really raising the production bar for the guys like me who scrounge a couple of trunk loads here and there. I only haul a few rounds at a time, maxed out at 9 mph!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes, technically I'm scrounging also just on a tittle larger scale. Both those loads are done with basically the same equipment but one's smaller, ones larger but my stuff looks a little rougher.

Keep em coming....


----------



## zogger

Well, there’s a load of big rocks across the ditch in the lower pastures, and I had a bit of elm cut up but not hauled due to being out when a T storm started, so in honor of the thread, something I hardly ever do, used the 2wd Ratsun to drive down and haul wood! HAHAHAHAHA! It made it! hehehehe Guessing maybe 3-4 wheelbarrows. Lot more there, but isn't cut up yet, I'll go back to using the tractor shortly.

coupla bonus pics, pic of me riding shotgun on the payloader smoothing out the rocks in the ditch, then bossman driving away in it. It's big...


----------



## captjack




----------



## MiHawkeye

That golf cart will pull that?!? Any ay it can make it over a few bumps with that load too, or is it a flat/straight shot?


----------



## dancan

Does this count ?


----------



## ash man

4 th load this morning. Knocking down the stnding dead ash along with the tops logged out two years ago.


----------



## lefturnfreek

zogger said:


> Well, there’s a load of big rocks across the ditch in the lower pastures, and I had a bit of elm cut up but not hauled due to being out when a T storm started, so in honor of the thread, something I hardly ever do, used the 2wd Ratsun to drive down and haul wood! HAHAHAHAHA! It made it! hehehehe Guessing maybe 3-4 wheelbarrows. Lot more there, but isn't cut up yet, I'll go back to using the tractor shortly.
> 
> coupla bonus pics, pic of me riding shotgun on the payloader smoothing out the rocks in the ditch, then bossman driving away in it. It's big...



As long as the radio works and it runs, drive it.

That Payloader is big, bout the same size as 9 series Deere


----------



## lefturnfreek

dancan said:


> Does this count ?



All loads count what ever the size and type, hauled by whatever.... just keep em coming!!


----------



## zogger

lefturnfreek said:


> As long as the radio works and it runs, drive it.
> 
> That Payloader is big, bout the same size as 9 series Deere



Two scoops to fill either the shavings spreader or litter spreader truck. Holds four really big batteries to start it. I have never run that one, he has a slightly smaller one that I used to run, did some firewood with it, loaded the bucket, filled the dump truck. Got a lot, around a cord per bucket load, close enough anyway. I don't ask to borrow any of the big equipment any more, least little teeny thing breaks on them costs a lot of moolah to fix. There's enough gear here to do a big firewood operation, or sawmill logging I guess, just...ain't mine, no resources to fix, so I don't ask. Little stuff I use, nothing real large and expensive.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes I understand that point of view, I only will borrow something I can afford to fix or replace. Like you said I'd let the owner run the big equipment even though I use to.


----------



## rarefish383

doubletrouble said:


> The log chain is hanging from the 3-point hydraulic boom on the back of our JD2010. We use it to drag the trees out to a clearing to cut up. We then haul it back to the house and split/stack it right off the trailer.


I had a JD 2010 diesel when I was a kid. It ran my Bliss wood splitter. Bliss recommended 40 HP to run it. Sold it when I got out of the tree business. When we bought our first house my wife said, "we have a 1/4 acre lot, why do we need that big of a tractor?" Made sense at the time, so I let it go. Been kickin myself in the butt ever since. Got a little Ford 641 now, sure would like another 2010, Joe.


----------



## STLfirewood

Hard to see the wood but there is a bit over 1 1/2 cords on the truck.


----------



## deerehunter

few loads from the last couple weekends


----------



## deerehunter

another


----------



## deerehunter

gooseneck load


----------



## ash man

Gotta love/hate all that dead ash deer hunter huh?


----------



## deerehunter

ya its a double edged sword. burns great but kinda sad to see how bare its gonna leave some of the woods around here. That emerald ash borer is a nasty little critter.


----------



## zogger

deerehunter said:


> ya its a double edged sword. burns great but kinda sad to see how bare its gonna leave some of the woods around here. That emerald ash borer is a nasty little critter.




Might be worthwhile to save seeds this year. Eventually it will eat itself out of house and home and new ash trees can get planted after a couple year insurance wait. I would imagine they will remain viable if stored properly like most any other seeds...perhaps, worth a shot anyway.


----------



## mn woodcutter

A nice load of hard maple from yesterday


----------



## zogger

mn woodcutter said:


> A nice load of hard maple from yesterday



She's squattin!
You know you got a load!


----------



## mn woodcutter

That green hard maple is heavy stuff. It takes some serious weight to squat the old F-350. I love that truck. You just can't hurt it.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Not my load or equipment but have driven past this a few times over the years and finally got a decent picture. The splitter is a modified baler that I have never seen running but...... I thinks it's a wheel of death variant unfortunately.....the truck is well loaded for winter, I'll give em kudos for that though.


----------



## Toxic2

Just a baby load here but altogether this year i have scrouged 12+ cords of good hardwood. hurrican aruther really helped me out here..lol


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Late start this year, but this sugar maple has been dead and down for at least 3 years, so hopefully will get split/stacked the next few evenings and it will burn once winter gets in full swing. 

My grandfather said there were a couple tops out in the back field behind the natural gas compressor. When I got back to the house, I told him that I will glady cut up any more tops he finds like that one!


----------



## palmrose2

lefturnfreek said:


> Not my load or equipment but have driven past this a few times over the years and finally got a decent picture. The splitter is a modified baler that I have never seen running but...... I thinks it's a wheel of death variant unfortunately.....the truck is well loaded for winter, I'll give em kudos for that though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 365632



I would have to knock on the door to introduce myself, commend his wood hauling equipment, and then ask to see the wheel of death in operation.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I've been meaning to but work has been flat out busy, so no time to do a knock and talk


----------



## Jakers

opcorn: just watching for now. ill snag a few pics of the loads i haul. i have a tree service so it happens frequently


----------



## lefturnfreek

So as per usual let's see your loads for 2015!!

I have not done to many picture worthy loads coming in by truck as I'm just slowly working away, most loads are 1/3rd 4fts, 1/3rd large kibbles and cut off and 1/3rd tiny junk to be burned right away.

So here is a decent pic of any load I'm doing, these are loads coming off the pile to be burned. Using my Big Bear 350 and a freebee trailer that I patched up.






Let's see yours!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Do you have a pic of the stove that burns those monsters?


----------



## deerehunter

heres a couple


----------



## deerehunter

couple more recent ones


----------



## deerehunter

.


----------



## blue924.9

does late 14 count?


----------



## svk

Subscribed. Need a new leaf spring in my utility trailer before I can start posting any pics.


----------



## Big_Al

Little early for firewood cutting here, early spring and ground is pretty soft yet. Another month or so.


----------



## Ray Hudson

This weekends locust for 2017


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Where is the snow?!


----------



## wood4heat

Another late 2014, I'll be burning this in 2015! 

Got the truck and trailer full. 




2551 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2552 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## lefturnfreek

ValleyFirewood said:


> Where is the snow?!



I'll ship you as much as you'll pay for, what's your zip....????


----------



## Ray Hudson

ValleyFirewood said:


> Where is the snow?!


The snow started just after the picture was taken.


----------



## deerehunter

nice truck ray. really like that


----------



## olyman

Ray Hudson said:


> View attachment 405300
> This weekends locust for 2017


 if gary the oil guru,,,seen you hauling wood with that near pristine bowtie,,me thinks he would come and have a SERIOUS chat with you!!!!! maybe a few others on this forum also!!


----------



## SteveSS

Nice lookin' Chevy, Ray.


----------



## Ray Hudson

Thanks. I should be nicer to that truck but it's hard to do


----------



## hseII

Ray Hudson said:


> View attachment 405300
> This weekends locust for 2017


SWEET CST!!


----------



## deerehunter

I really enjoy pics of guys using those old trucks. It is possible to use them without hurting them. afterall thats what they were built for!!


----------



## [email protected]

Ray Hudson said:


> View attachment 405300
> This weekends locust for 2017




Too nice of a truck to be banging up the insides of the box.


----------



## Oldman47

When you first buy a truck, fill it with a load of horse manure. After that you won't wo rry so much how you use it.


----------



## Ray Hudson

Thank you all for your replies. The truck is in good shape. It fits my style but I only take it out on special days. I pride on hand splitting up to 6 cord a year. My Nephew's truck in the picture is a BEAST and we get wood together. I enjoy every minute of getting firewood. Thanks for the great site.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So here's a common load for this year so far, I'm just slowly workin' away, nothing like last year. It's a piss poor pic cause it was late evening and was just my cell. Bout 1/2 C of 4ft's and 8-10 large cut offs and stumps to be split and a pile of kibbles that are already ash.




....And a few seconds later, the start of a long walk back cause of someone else's piss poor idea on how to fix a tire chain....


----------



## svk

It's convenient when the tree you cut is exactly a full pickup load. Here are some splits from the Leveraxe shootout en route to a friends house.


----------



## 740jsmayle

This is 1 of 3 I hauled home the last couple days
.


----------



## Slacker4

This is the last of three done today. It was a good day for sure.


----------



## lefturnfreek

My first load of split stuff this year, until I grabbed a stump that was a little stubborn, when it did finally split the whole splitter jumped up bout 6in and fell off the blocks....grrrr

I picked it up again with the tractor and reset the blocks. Maybe pic's of my ol' poor splitter later in the week.




This years been pretty easy on my truck


----------



## tla100

SVK, nice birch! Just came back from Lake of the Woods ice fishing. Seen so much firewood up there blew my mind. Beautiful country up there....Oh and fishing was SLOW, for a 9 hour drive 1 way.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Which Lake of the Woods are you talking about tla100?


----------



## tla100

lefturnfreek said:


> Which Lake of the Woods are you talking about tla100?



Baudette, Minnesota. I did not know there were more than one. Well, we were about 30 NE of Baudette. Still on US side. It is a very large body of water.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I finally got around to doing some serous splitting.

Here is my $100 action sale bought, farm made splitter.
Nicely power by a unknown horse power relic of a B&S motor, feeding a wet kit off a grain truck all mounted on what ever they had sitting around, some far it's lived close to ten years.

, 












After snapping off the knife a few years back, that was made out of cultivator shank I think, I reset the throat depth to 24in and added a log catcher to each side and is so far holding together quite well.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I got in bit of a hurry to get a good load in so this is part way through pile number 1






Piles 2 & #3 on a carrying plate form.





...and pile 4 along with more scattered all over under that snow




After lookin' at how nice, pretty, evenly cut and split wood most of have, I was debating taking a pic of what I split as it is ugly lookin'.

Here is a quick peek at part of the load....


----------



## SteveSS

You just can't beat a $100 splitter that's ran for ten years. That rocks! What is the water bottle mod that you have going on there?


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha ha that is an elcheapo way of keeping water out of the fuel tank as any snow over 3in would start running in the vents in the cap, it sits out side all year and is only used for maybe a week.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice! I can dig it.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Lil wood "P" for ya, yesterdays load in day light....




I don't seem to understand full very well, but my shoulders are explaining that well to me today...

Let's see some more of your guy's loads!!!


----------



## shamusturbo

These are all older pics. Ill have to dig up some newer/snowier (winter 14/15) pictures. Still pretty sexy if you're asking me...
This is a few years back. (3 or 4?)


This past summer- 2 full cords plus- July 2014: 


Bought some full baskets from a firewood business going out of business- Winter 2013/14: 


6 or 7 years ago- Pre dump trailer.....that was work!!


----------



## firefighter938

This is the last of about 2 cords I hauled the other day.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I tried to buy some wood this year but can't seem to get the deal finished....so back to the grind....


----------



## Jere39

My little operation runs right out back, so I don't need to make the big loads some of you haul, and I pick and choose how and what to haul with, but that includes:

An old Bombardier Quest ATV and a Deere GT Cart:







Or, my JD x728 and a half-fast, home made sledge for rounds I can't lift, and wanted moved to a more convenient location for breaking down to a manageable size:






And, when I am just playing around with the Log Arch I made last year, I might drag a log to a place to process it in the sunshine:






And, every once in a while, I actually pull a load for a delivery to a special customer:


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> And, every once in a while, I actually pull a load for a delivery to a special customer:


Impressive looking load there!


----------



## wood4heat

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 411921



How did they stack those?


----------



## TIMberbear

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## Sawdust inspector

A good days work. Had to make room for more ash now. The smell of fresh split ash and beer is the best


----------



## lefturnfreek

wood4heat said:


> How did they stack those?



There are wedges put between the logs to stop them from rolling and they would be pulled up by true horse power, up logs set cross wise to the sled as ramps.


----------



## USMC615

deerehunter said:


> View attachment 405012
> .



Nice setup!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I did a few loads but.... my phone decided to only save a few pic....

So here's what's left

Another load of split from pile 1 +3, pretty much done now.




Pile 2 finally emerged from the snow...yet to be processed...and a teaser of the 1.4ish cord load on the 4x4 that came out of the yard. The full pic went into the ether....




And an ugly load of kibbles on the back and 4ft's in the front from the bush today. 4ft's are going on the pile and going to burn the kibbles cause it's sooo warm right now and I'm right on the border of shutting down the boiler





The full on Suck Season is just about here and I'll have to step away from the saw for a while shortly.


----------



## steven stern

First for sale load this year


----------



## lefturnfreek

So today was an easy couple hrs as I just did a few rounds.....







Just a twig there...


----------



## svk

If I never cut anything other than birch for the rest of my days, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## lknchoppers

One on the F250 & One on the C20.


----------



## svk

I love it when I cut trees and it ends up to be exactly two loads.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I love it when I cut trees and it ends up to be exactly two loads.
> 
> View attachment 413373


? and here you were trying to make us believe that you didn't know what you were doing!! !!"SHAME "!! on you for trying to fool us and it's not even April 1st yet? lol good try there "SVK" you almost had us.....


----------



## svk

One load of aspen from last week's split-a-thon. Barely dented the pile.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ? and here you were trying to make us believe that you didn't know what you were doing!! !!"SHAME "!! on you for trying to fool us and it's not even April 1st yet? lol good try there "SVK" you almost had us.....


Hey I thought I was doing good lol. I don't often cut volume amounts of birch so it worked pretty well. OTOH I can eyeball an aspen and tell you almost exactly how much it will yield.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Hey I thought I was doing good lol. I don't often cut volume amounts of birch so it worked pretty well. OTOH I can eyeball an aspen and tell you almost exactly how much it will yield.


 ? ok! so is that with one eye or two?lol


----------



## lefturnfreek

Another chunk from the last bought of splitting.




That really made the splitter work, probably 4 tries on each end before it popped, and then it still put up the good fight for each 1/4ing.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Here's the load I did yesterday, I really want to get done already...




This lil block said no way I'm gona split, had to use the saw to rip a 2in grove in it and a few others, then it split but one of the halves was still a bit stuborn and heard an odd clank when it split....




For size comparison, the knife is 12in's tall.






and...dang it...cracked the cylinder mount.




....so took it easy on it and still didn't finish today. So close, the last 18 rounds are still soo frozen to the ground I couldn't pop them free with an ax as it has dropped just below freezing again, trucks 3/4's full again, maybe I'll finish up tomorow.




I think all these rounds are gona put a hell of fight as the previous ones were no cake walk.


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> Here's the load I did yesterday, I really want to get done already...
> 
> View attachment 414138
> 
> 
> This lil block said no way I'm gona split, had to use the saw to rip a 2in grove in it and a few others, then it split but one of the halves was still a bit stuborn and heard an odd clank when it split....
> 
> View attachment 414139
> 
> 
> For size comparison, the knife is 12in's tall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414140
> 
> 
> 
> and...dang it...cracked the cylinder mount.
> 
> View attachment 414141
> 
> 
> ....so took it easy on it and still didn't finish today. So close, the last 18 rounds are still soo frozen to the ground I couldn't pop them free with an ax as it has dropped just below freezing again, trucks 3/4's full again, maybe I'll finish up tomorow.
> 
> View attachment 414142
> 
> 
> I think all these rounds are gona put a hell of fight as the previous ones were no cake walk.


Glad to see the weld held good enough to finish your day.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya, I was surprised it held for the rest of the day. I guess it's time to take up to the shop for a lil TLC fusion...


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I'm done splitting!!!




All 4 piles are done and 1 very full truck..... to be unloaded tomorrow.








I found the sledge hammer and let those blocks have it till they popped from the ground, and then unfortunately had to chip the frozen dirt and ice off the blocks. Each block got at least a 2in rip in one end to get the first split done, a couple of the quarters had to be ripped also, dang tough wood.

I forgot how dirty pine can be, that's under the bark.




So to keep the splitter runnin' so I could get done, a chain and binder were installed. I used a 5ft pipe to pull that binder closed and still I saw the ram mount pull open a few times.






18 blocks, 6 hrs....buh....no more large blocks again.....or left on bare ground


----------



## lefturnfreek

Got around to unloading the last of the split to the box, just a rick or 2 in there...








Ya, we got a little burp of spring snow, fun stuff, shoveling slurpee....


----------



## kodiak

Did a little clean up in our creek bed last weekend. Easier to do it now while it's still frozen over.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Our creeks an river are flowing around here so doing that would be a little tough. We had planed some quad/sled trail clean up this year but we couldn't get our ducks in a row and I wasn't going to do it solo. 

Nice rig ya got there though.


----------



## kodiak

lefturnfreek said:


> Our creeks an river are flowing around here so doing that would be a little tough. We had planed some quad/sled trail clean up this year but we couldn't get our ducks in a row and I wasn't going to do it solo.
> 
> Nice rig ya got there though.



Yep, as yesterday they are all open here as well. The rivers have been for a while. About the only way to get the wood out of there is by hand (ain't gonna happen) or with the ATV and a small trailer. I need to do something to get a wider tire stance on the trailer. In that picture, the load is taller than the width of the trailer.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya they can get really tippy quick if get past the center of gravity too high.

Have you seen the free to me trailer I have behind my Big Bear? 

I think it's an really old car frame with a cut and bend front, weld on a coupler, couple pieces of plywood...and ya gata trailer. Nice and wide and stable, will take a huge load but a bit heavy and awkward at times is the other side though. I have a smaller one but it's very light weight build.


----------



## dave_dj1

Started cuttin' for the 16-17 season this week. Oak, White Oak, Hard Maple and a little Ash.


----------



## kodiak

lefturnfreek said:


> Ya they can get really tippy quick if get past the center of gravity too high.
> 
> Have you seen the free to me trailer I have behind my Big Bear?
> 
> I think it's an really old car frame with a cut and bend front, weld on a coupler, couple pieces of plywood...and ya gata trailer. Nice and wide and stable, will take a huge load but a bit heavy and awkward at times is the other side though. I have a smaller one but it's very light weight build.



I have not seen your ATV trailer, maybe it's in this thread? I do have another 4x6 trailer made from an automotive axle and has 14" wheels. That is my usual firewood trailer, problem is it's too big to use in the creek.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Skip back 1 page and you'll see my larger quad trailer if your on a computer, IDK, 30...if your on a phone...


----------



## svk




----------



## lefturnfreek

Those Russians!!!


----------



## svk

This morning's birch load 


Aspen this afternoon.


----------



## svk

Most important load of the day. Some rounds for my firepit and my 4 yo's car from storage.


----------



## chucker

hey steve ! it looks like you will be doubling your hauling capacity now with the extra towing machine in the back!! lol


----------



## chucker

lefturnfreek said:


> Those Russians!!!


they sure are some crazy sum britches!! balls to the walls and made of rubber to keep comeing back for more??? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> hey steve ! it looks like you will be doubling your hauling capacity now with the extra towing machine in the back!! lol


Ought to be able to strap a couple bundles to both the trunk and roof!


----------



## lefturnfreek

If it hauls enough wood to call it a load....post it....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Huh, your aspen looks very similar to what we call cottonwood here.



svk said:


> This morning's birch load
> View attachment 416747
> 
> Aspen this afternoon.
> View attachment 416749


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> Huh, your aspen looks very similar to what we call cottonwood here.


They are close cousins. Aspen smells better and doesn't get as big.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

We put a sale on truckloads of cottonwood firewood, been selling the heck out of it... (have probably 300+ cords of logs). Couple of them that I ran through the processor, holy cow. May as well buried my face in a fresh dog turd.... and I can't hardly smell even!



svk said:


> They are close cousins. Aspen smells better and doesn't get as big.


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> We put a sale on truckloads of cottonwood firewood, been selling the heck out of it... (have probably 300+ cords of logs). Couple of them that I ran through the processor, holy cow. May as well buried my face in a fresh dog turd.... and I can't hardly smell even!


The cw I've dealt with smelled more like dirty diaper than dog turds but I hear you loud and clear lol.


----------



## svk

Aspen smells kind of like fruit right at the point of turning mushy when green. Faintly of red wine when seasoned.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya it smells off, way worse than the wet black poplar I deal with on occasion, ya can keep it....


----------



## tla100

Heh, the smell of splitting cottonwood a couple weeks ago took me back to the days of going to threshing bees. As a kid we went to one in Butterfield, MN every year, got a little souvenir of a chunk of freshly sawn wood from belt driven sawmill. Not sure if they still do them, neat old steam engines and really makes think of the ingenuity to keep those behemoth machines in running order. 

Apparently I like the smell of fresh dog chit......heh at least it is better than sour owl squat


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

It's not all the cottonwood that smells like that. Good thing too, could you imagine what 300+ cords would smell like at the shop!. It might be like 1 log out of 2 or 3 cords. Otherwise it doesn't have a smell, at least not to me..but I can't smell well either.

Some of the cottonwood we have I think is more aspen maybe? I have mistaken it for birch at a semi-quick glance or from the skidder.... and I may or may not have accidentally haul a bunch thinking it was birch, only realized it as I was cutting it on the processor.


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's not all the cottonwood that smells like that. Good thing too, could you imagine what 300+ cords would smell like at the shop!. It might be like 1 log out of 2 or 3 cords. Otherwise it doesn't have a smell, at least not to me..but I can't smell well either.
> 
> Some of the cottonwood we have I think is more aspen maybe? I have mistaken it for birch at a semi-quick glance or from the skidder.... and I may or may not have accidentally haul a bunch thinking it was birch, only realized it as I was cutting it on the processor.


I've only tangled with hybrid seedless cottonwood. I've heard that stinks more than regular cottonwood. 

I'd take the sap and cat pee smell of spruce over cottonwood any day though.


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> Some of the cottonwood we have I think is more aspen maybe? I have mistaken it for birch at a semi-quick glance or from the skidder.... and I may or may not have accidentally haul a bunch thinking it was birch, only realized it as I was cutting it on the processor.



Young cw and aspen look very similar except cw has many more horizontal limbs. Larger cw has dark and very furrowed grey bark for the bottom 1/3 to 1/2 of the tree versus aspen might only have a couple feet of the dark bark at the base.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Yeah maybe tomorrow I'll get some photos of a couple piles to show. I'm not a botonist... I just look at a tree and see it nicely cut and split, burning in a stove


----------



## svk

Quaking aspen and big tooth aspen are the most common trees in northern MN but we also get some balsam poplar (also called balm of gilead or bombagilian which is a different species from B of G species elsewhere in the world). 

Somewhere in the southern half of the state aspen phase out and cw is one of the most prevalent trees. The seedless ones I dealt with were yard trees. They grow almost an inch of dbh a year but don't live very long compared to native species. My neighbor has them and they are dying at around 15 years old.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So it has warmed up a bit here so I got the itch to haul 4fts again, and I remember why I stop till it dries up around here....

Filled the quad trailer with mostly wet and green wood, 





And buried it next to the row. Dang it. I have never had to use a snatch block on a 4000 Lb quad winch, till today...I'll try again in a few weeks....


----------



## dave_dj1

Finally remembered to take a pic! LOL
I did two loads today, I lost track of how many I have hauled in the last two weeks, somewhere around 15-16 including a couple of dump trailer loads.


And here's the total, I may get one more load but not sure yet.


----------



## svk




----------



## lefturnfreek

Almost twice as much on the Ford, and it's looks good compared to the Chev....


----------



## svk

Someone has helper springs


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya.... the Chev....


----------



## svk

Lol


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Someone has helper springs


!! "NO" !! there's no helper springs in that ford, they don't need helper springs just use helium gas in the tires to hold it up off the bump stops.... lol


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I had to take a break from running loads for a bit cause of mushy spring ground condtions. I have been clearing a patch of bush and a few trees in the mean time and got a load to go to the pile, way drier but still sunk quit a bit.








Those a 1/2 a load of green 4fts and the other 1/2 was almost dead dry.




Been using my 88 for blocks to be split and kibbles to go to the box, done a few loads of that so far.


----------



## moondoggie

not me in the pic lol. Loaded the splitter on a load of rounds....kinda dumb but it did save me a trip.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So it's fall time again and time to start runnin' loads for 2015 - 16 ....

Here' s load of horse kill tree's that I took out of one our pens. Yes, that is a jack all holding up the rear cause some of them were still wet, the rest were 2% moisture piece of coal, and it being well over a cord there's some weight there.
















Go forth and chuck some chips....


----------



## kyle1!

I guess I don't get it.  The truck is for storing wood and it needs the jack to keep it from mashing into the ground due to the weight?


----------



## olympyk_999

kyle1! said:


> I guess I don't get it.  The truck is for storing wood and it needs the jack to keep it from mashing into the ground due to the weight?


Well it is a ford so it definitely isn't any good for hauling that wood...


----------



## Cody

olympyk_999 said:


> Well it is a ford so it definitely isn't any good for hauling that wood...



I'm a huge GM/Chevy guy through and through but my dad had an old late 70's F150 that had a 460 in it and 1 ton running gear, it road like absolute **** unless it was loaded up clear to the top of the cab. Did a lot of ridin around with him deliverin wood back in the day.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Nice full load


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well your kinda off the mark a bit, the truck is for hauling wood, not storing it. By the time I got it loaded it was too dark for a good pic so I put the jack under it to take the stress off the springs over night and took pic's in the morning, went to work and unloaded it tonight.

It gets dark around here early until daylight savings kicks in again and pic's after dark suck, did it anyway for ya.






16 C or so ready to go for 2015 and 2016.







12 C or so far left for 2017, 1 and a bit scattered down the pallets to keep the horses off em, stacking out this winter for 2018





This threads about runnin' loads, lets see your loads.....and keep em coming


----------



## benp

lefturnfreek said:


> So it's fall time again and time to start runnin' loads for 2015 - 16 ....
> 
> Here' s load of horse kill tree's that I took out of one our pens. Yes, that is a jack all holding up the rear cause some of them were still wet, the rest were 2% moisture piece of coal, and it being well over a cord there's some weight there.
> 
> View attachment 450689
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 450690
> 
> 
> View attachment 450691
> 
> 
> View attachment 450693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go forth and chuck some chips....



Popple is heavy as snot when wet. Ugh. 

Do you have an outdoor boiler that accepts pieces that large or is that your wood that's too be processed a little further?


----------



## lefturnfreek

I have an OWB that takes 4fts, so nothing else to do except stack em. Larger wood or crooked I will block into pieces under 2 ft and split. I cut standing and fallen dead for the most part so it's pretty dry to begin with. Basic plan is, cut it to 4ft, knock off the knots and get in the pile....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Been a fairly non photogenic year as I have been just hauling a bit here and there. Here's a half decent load as the rest was kibbles and cut offs that weren't loaded yet but the sun was going down and had to get a pic soon as it takes even worse pic's in any less light.





















Lets see your loads!!!


----------



## Agent Orange




----------



## Agent Orange

Father in law and a buddy. Mixed load on his trailer.


----------



## Erik B

Agent Orange said:


> Father in law and a buddy. Mixed load on his trailer.


Nice load on the trailer.


----------



## Agent Orange

Erik B said:


> Nice load on the trailer.


Thanks. We drove under 30 back into town, he was worried about his tires so we took it easy.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya, those are some pretty decent loads, keep em coming cause my day ended with one of these....






took a branch to the eye and scratched it pretty good, nothing too serious but I'll off the saw for a while.


----------



## Agent Orange

I hope you're OK, @lefturnfreek

Here's one of my first loads.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya, I'll be Ok in a few days as I took a branch pretty hard to my right eye soooo I no look so good right now. Not the first time and won't be the last.


----------



## zogger

lefturnfreek said:


> Ya, I'll be Ok in a few days as I took a branch pretty hard to my right eye soooo I no look so good right now. Not the first time and won't be the last.



Not too long after I started wearing my husky helmet with the face shield I took a good one across my face. Paid for itself that day.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I'm back on the saw again as my eye is about 95% healed, soooo nice to be back in the bush and off the couch but, wow, was it hot the last few days, above 32 so everything is melting and I'm barely put on a evening fire in the OWB with just day cut kibbles, which is the stuff at the back of the truck, mostly dead dry willow and cut offs, knots....







Pretty piss poor pic, sorry, as I had other stuff to do as soon as I came back and that's the best my phone would do. I didn't try to hard at stacking the top coupla 4's on the front as they were going to the stack about 10min after the pic was taken. There should be a few more part loads this week to come.

How are your loads coming? Lets see em!!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well the weather temps are still up so off I went to the bush again today, just a part load again,l but a healthy one of 4's for the stack and kibbles to burn.














Just a lil weight there

Let's see your's....


----------



## WoodTick007

Well, it's always good to be rolling with confidence on quality rubber rated for the load and it definitely appears to the blindeye that all the wood was properly secured for transport. Excellent!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha ha.... ya don't wana see close up's of those tires, they are 20/20, good at 20ft and 20mph....chains fix everything else

They are tires and rims that came with one of my previous mud trucks, badly cracked, aired to the max, 2 of them are tubed and 1 has a steel plate also. All my loads are on farm so I might hit 10ish mph so even a reasonable attempt at stacking on the truck will get to the pile/stove.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I got a few more in before the mud season started, which was pretty much tonight as it rained, hard, snow pretty much gone....the temps are suppose to drop off again so I'm not putting the saw's away yet.

Here's another part load of dead green and dead fall 4 fts for the pile and some kibbles for the stove from my place, as per usual 













I also got a new brush cutter, Echo PAS 266 power head with the brush cutter head. Nothing full on pro level but will do just fine for what I need it for, cutting willow for more logging road so I can keep the loads coming with less wear and tear on saw's and me. I will be getting more attachment for it down the road as there is a plan, like the hedge trimmer head to deal with over grown quad trails. 




I have a Yard Man YM 90 and is an impressive weed whacker and has big power as it is 31cc but just wouldn't stay together as it repeatedly blew shafts and gear box so it's relegated to weed whacking status only.






Here's some newly cleared truck trail, Thank you Echo for taking the beating off my saw's, ax and me!!!


Now for something different. We are about a mile from a local river and last springs massive flooding dropped the main trunk of a tree right beside the crossing I use to get the quad across the river. Limbless, barkless and so dead solid poplar it rang. Since there were foot prints and butt polish spots on the log someone was coming down and using it so I decided to leave it where it was till fall then go get it as spring flooding would just wash it away anyway. I left it too long and it was frozen in so I gave it a few tries this spring as the snow disappeared, try 1 still frozen in river not running, try 2 still frozen in signs of water working the ice, left it a few days and went to check it after work....dang rivers running... ice bergs flowin... hard... By chance the log just popped out of where it was and was washed up against a rock against the bank so it wasn't going to be easy but recoverable. 







So the wife and I ran down this afternoon with the 2 quads and a trailer. Cut the root ball off at the river bank and winched the log up the quad trail to block up and haul out. Ol Honda took the majority of the load and the wife pulled up the rear on the Big Bear with a few strapped down rounds. I shoulda brought 034 as that log was dead hard and worked the piss out of my Ski 350 but didn't want to beat it up with water spray and possible gravel stuck in the tree...got it done, but a bit slower. It took everything the skidder jr had in second to get up the hill even with 4 chains on but it was well worth it. Had a few hard looks from passer by's as we ran down my ditch/fence line next to a main highway .... what never seen a quad put to work before?


----------



## svk

That old Foretrax looks good! We had an 86'.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Thanks!! 

It is a Canadian sold 90 as they were available till 91 up here and was a beaten up carcass when I bought it. We have spent lots time on the trail and rebuilding and it only faltered once because of a bad brand new fuel pump. In summer in has 27in swamps lites and has a 4K Bronco winch that can be taken front to rear, full foot boards, snorkeled, LED lights, reverse light and a 5 gallon custom fuel tank. 

Good ol tough machine, just wish it road smoother


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> It is a Canadian sold 90 as they were available till 91 up here and was a beaten up carcass when I bought it. We have spent lots time on the trail and rebuilding and it only faltered once because of a bad brand new fuel pump. In summer in has 27in swamps lites and has a 4K Bronco winch that can be taken front to rear, full foot boards, snorkeled, LED lights, reverse light and a 5 gallon custom fuel tank.
> 
> Good ol tough machine, just wish it road smoother


Cool. 

Ours was mostly bulletproof. Auto clutch was starting to slip when I sold it in 2000.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I have done a few loads here and there with the usual split of 4's and kibbles as the temps have dropped off again.














Nothing spectacular here but .....








This lil twig decided to snap off the top of a tree behind me today and came down and hit my left hand and saw I was walking towards another tree, ya that widow maker just about got me. Now for the not so funny part a whole minuet later as I dropped the 10iner I was working on, a pinky sized branch about 2 ft long came down from some where and nailed the button of my cap, hola did ring my bell and it was just a twig.

Back to the bush again tomorrow and I hope things go better.

How are your loads coming?


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I'm getting close to done for 4ft's this year as I just have to fill in that dip, that'll be a nice thing happen soon as quadin' season is going to upon us soon.
















Not a huge failure but my vise on the truck has acted up when I turn it while sharpening saws, well I found out why today. The bolt in the center had backed out. I'll fix it some time this week.






Damn I wish my other phone would take pic's like this.....


Keep the load's coming .... or are you guy's done runnin' loads for the year?


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well did a bit today but only a few hrs in the actual bush. Was good until the I started loading then the heavy wet snow started.... grrrr wet hands for the rest of the day.





This wasn't a great thing to happen about 3/4 of the way through the day. Was a fairly new chain with only 2 or 3 sharpening, kinda pissed me off as it flew passed my right foot. I really should have gone to 3/8's.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well getting close to full melt down around here and time to drop the saw for a bit, good thing I'm just about done. Here's a few shots of the last couple weeks.






A load of kibbles me and my new loader, a sweet lil 8 year old girl, did in a couple hrs.














Was working by my swamp, whole it was still liquid for a bit and pulled a bit on each truck, kibbles and 4ft's





Another load off the edge of the swamp





And a widow maker I was trying to get down. It was still half attached and pointing straight down to start with, after 8 -10 tries it got to here and I got it to here and pulled my phone for a pic for the next couple fails..... I got it and extracted my revenge on it.

Let's see your days in the bush.....


----------



## lefturnfreek

So still in burning weather for a few more days so another round of kibbles and 4's..... wheeee











Mosta ya must be done ..... must be nice....I almost want see a mosquito already


----------



## svk

Nice load tossed in by headlamp tonight. Getting dropped tomorrow morning.


----------



## svk

Here's that same load in the morning. This ended up being about 61 CF of stacked wood.


----------



## svk

Probably the second largest load I've ever hauled. Around the same heap or slightly higher than the tossed load but stacked out to about 20% more.


----------



## brian99574

Here's some from last summer. I'll find the ones from this spring.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Those are some nice rounds....


----------



## brian99574

Thanks. They were some nice rounds. Lot of ripping n splitting to make firewood but a lot of firewood in the end.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

brian99574 said:


> Here's some from last summer. I'll find the ones from this spring.View attachment 511131
> View attachment 511132



those pix speak a whole lot more than a thousand words each! impressive to say the least... thx for posting....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Dunno where all my logging pics on my phone went to, I think I accident did a cut and paste when I sent them to my Web page guy.
Had some videos too. About the only thing I have is my car near my log deck at the shop I took a few days
ago.

(No, I didn't cut these, a contractor crew did and we bought them. They are building houses almost faster than we can haul logs)
Have sbout 300 cords there and another 175 in a deck up in the woods. Enough to last the rest of the year.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya just 500 C....stacked a few twigs after coffee ....That's a nice looking pile!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 511617
> Dunno where all my logging pics on my phone went to, I think I accident did a cut and paste when I sent them to my Web page guy. Had some videos too. About the only thing I have is my car near my log deck at the shop I took a few days
> ago.(No, I didn't cut these, a contractor crew did and we bought them. They are building houses almost faster than we can haul logs)*Have sbout 300 cords there and another 175 in a deck up in the woods.* Enough to last the rest of the year.View attachment 511616



omg! so site theme perfect! I am thinking maybe u r the winner for most cords... sounds like 500 to me! wonder if anyone can beat that!!!

sometimes I just laff at myself... with the puny, BS scrounge pix I post... lol...  but  ??? a scrounge is a scrounge... I guess it's like the penny and the 20-dollar bill... most won't pick up the penny, but few if any... will walk past a loose $20 lying on the ground! lol.

guess for me its kinda like farming... never seen a barn nor pasture I dint like... and here on the AS never seen a scrounge or woodpile I din't like.

VF, some times I tend to think you are not taking the best care of yourself up there, but then I see pix like these and think: _the boy has got it together..._

and while on the subject... are you native to AK? if not can u tell us how u came to relocate into The Great Beyond?... I  Alaska!  my fav state, for sure. been there a few times. I would have to have a float plane over at Lke Hood... and buzz in and out. and on and off the water. I am a COMML rated SE SEAPLANE pilot... and next to jets, cat shots! and light sport planes... its a float plane for me!... just love 'em, so specialized!!  good pix, enjoyed the 'wood pile!' you take care now, here... of yourself... 

light sport, jets and float planes for the Backyard Lumberjack...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I process and deliver about 500 cords a year. This year won't be quite as much, I was in the hospital and on bed rest for over 2 months (almost died from a lung infection) and even now I'm not 100%


Born and raised in northern Maine (almost as north as possible). Moved to AK about 15 years ago, Elmendorf AFB was my first assignment.

Long story short I bounced around here and there at Uncle Sam's will for about 12 years, ended back at Elmendorf (pretty much impossible to do too). Got hurt, budget cuts meant reduction in manning so eventually I was given the boot with a disability. Decided to stay here.

So health issues... yeah I'm falling apart pretty much and it sucks. 
But it doesn't stop me from working when I can.


----------



## svk

Wood trailer back from rebuild by my buddy the welder. Inaugural load.


----------



## lknchoppers

This Ford Will Haul Some Wood !!


----------



## mtnwkr

A load of Fir from last week. There is so much Free Wood on Craigslist around me, it just depends how far I want to drive. I was probably pretty close to the #3500 limit of the trailer!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well maybe I should add something to my thread as I have done very lil wood work since spring thaw so here ya go....















My BIL had some ant damaged tree's soooo... get on my trailer... load 1 of 2. Sorry Forgot pic's of the second one.

BTW there will be a new thread coming soon, Runnin' Loads 2016-17 so keep a look out for it.


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> BTW there will be a new thread coming soon, Runnin' Loads 2016-17 so keep a look out for it.


Just a thought, we could merge all of the runnin loads together and have it stickied..... Then the yearly posts dont fall into the oblivion....


----------



## lefturnfreek

We could do that but it would take some with the admin power I believe. 

If we can get it done great, if not then the the new thread should be out in a couple weeks when I start swingin' and abusing trucks.


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> We could do that but it would take some with the admin power I believe.
> 
> If we can get it done great, if not then the the new thread should be out in a couple weeks when I start swingin' and abusing trucks.


I put in a request.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Thanks a lot!! Lets see what happens....


----------



## TonyK

Hello firewood gents. I pinned the thread and will merge what SVK (or others) send me. No promises on the merged threads. The timelines and continuity sometimes get a little wonky when we do a merge.


----------



## svk

Many thanks @TonyK 

Getting all of the photos in here is more important than possibly losing continuity in the older posts. As they go by year it should line up pretty well.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes, Thanks @TonyK for getting this done and SVK for getting the ball rollin'.... now lets keep, Runnin' Load's ....


----------



## bigwhiteash

Some nice Ash in the Swedish logging truck[Saab 9000CSE]...


----------



## svk

bigwhiteash said:


> Some nice Ash in the Swedish logging truck[Saab 9000CSE]...


Looks good! You might be able to take over the non traditional hauling king since dancan retired his minivan.


----------



## bigwhiteash

Thanks SVK! Non-traditional?? Huh? The advantage of my hatchback is the floor is level with the bumper, so don't need to lift big rounds high to load, just pivot them over another chunk and roll 'em in! I've carried many[too many!] 800lb loads. I carried a full sized frig but couldn't quite close the hatch all the way... still, I think it's got 57cu/ft capacity. Here's a pic of some walnut 'project wood', compliments of Irene.


----------



## Mike Mulback

lefturnfreek said:


> So I'm getting close to done for 4ft's this year as I just have to fill in that dip, that'll be a nice thing happen soon as quadin' season is going to upon us soon.
> 
> View attachment 494111
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a huge failure but my vise on the truck has acted up when I turn it while sharpening saws, well I found out why today. The bolt in the center had backed out. I'll fix it some time this week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 494114
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I wish my other phone would take pic's like this.....
> 
> 
> Keep the load's coming .... or are you guy's done runnin' loads for the year?



Looks like the truck gets quite the workout.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Mike Mulback said:


> Looks like the truck gets quite the workout.



Ha ha ha yup.... like a $5 H**[email protected] on nickle night....  ....best $200 I ever spent!!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## tnflatbed

Good score yesterday, I have a coworker that had dropped a couple _popular _the other day and told me I could have them. I thought while its not worth much to burn its better than nothing, and like a squirrel packing away for winter might as well get it. I showed up and it turned out to be *oak *that had cured standing and laying within 10 foot of his driveway Woo Hoo! Didn't get a good load in yesterday as I didnt want to run the saw after 7 pm and tick off the neighbors but its mine to have and I got probably 3 good loads left.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Looks good! You might be able to take over the non traditional hauling king since dancan retired his minivan.












































That was a darn good van


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> That was a darn good van


Ok he's the current king. You maintain all world records lol


----------



## upstateny

Load of maple/hickory I brought home tonight. Finally got the brake controller/trailer brakes straightened around on the dump trailer, so we put a full stacked load on instead of just tossing it in like normal.


----------



## lefturnfreek

dancan

That's some mighty fine van use/abuse!!! It fits, it ships.... ha ha keep r up!!!

Upstaeny

Mighty fine load of rounds!! 

As per usual, keep Runnin' Loads


----------



## dancan

I've hauled better than 10 full cord with that van and a rideon






Tiller






Big rounds 






An atv






Stems out of the woods 






Trailer loads 






Logging trailer
















Construction waste






Tightly packed loads











Heavy loads






Loads of crushed stone






Yup , a darn good van


----------



## upstateny

You sir have hauled more in your van than I have with my 3/4 ton diesel haha


----------



## dancan

Funny you say that , I've had my F250 for a year , might of hauled a cord in the back LOL
Now the dump trailer is a different story ...
BTW , that's not all the loads in the van , polly half


----------



## upstateny

My half tons hauled waaaayyyyy more than my diesel has. I hauled 2 loads of rounds in the back of the diesel, then bought the dump trailer! I've posted pics of it elsewhere


----------



## dancan

Some of the trailer loads 































There's plenty more LOL
Just to prove that I do used the truck .


----------



## upstateny

Whats the details on that trailer? That seems to be a sweet little set up.


----------



## dancan

Which one ?


----------



## moondoggie

some red maple
two loads from one tree


----------



## muddstopper

What! with everything you have hauled in that van, you couldnt figure out how to fit the tractor inside?


----------



## bigwhiteash

That's the chit, Dancan! Did you retire your [logging] van?
My Saab[Swedish logging truck] is still going strong, hauled atleast 3 cords this summer. My lady friend calls it "that poor thing"..


----------



## bigwhiteash




----------



## moondoggie

bigwhiteash said:


> View attachment 527735
> View attachment 527736
> View attachment 527736


That's impressive! ! Do you still have glass in it?


----------



## bigwhiteash

Ha, yeah! I did pop the hatch glass out one time, a nice load of hickory rounds and got a little too full back there..
That's some walnut that came down in Irene. I had to noodle the bigger stuff on site in order to move/load the pieces.


----------



## DSW

Loving these logging vans.


----------



## craddock

here is one of the loads for this year


----------



## craddock

another little load


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## lefturnfreek

OMG.... You just got the tuck abuse award .... for the year .....!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

lefturnfreek said:


> OMG.... You just got the tuck abuse award .... for the year .....!!!



Haha.

My buddy sent me that, not sure who's truck.

"But you said it was $100 for a truckload!"


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya, too bad it might cost em a new truck for that sweet deal on fire wood....


----------



## dancan

No split wood







Mix wood






Split wood


----------



## Woodyjiw

dancan said:


> I've hauled better than 10 full cord with that van and a rideon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An atv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems out of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logging trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tightly packed loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of crushed stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup , a darn good van


That's awesome!!! A true "Man Van"!!


----------



## Woodyjiw

Running loads at our cabin earlier this summer, I was sick of looking at dead standing trees so I made them disappear.


----------



## tnflatbed

While not piled high, got 11 pieces loaded this evening and I'm touching the overloads


----------



## chucker

tnflatbed said:


> While not piled high, got 11 pieces loaded this evening and I'm touching the overloads View attachment 528870


11 pieces on a 1 ton dully and touching the over's ??? think it's time to super size the over load springs on the extra over load's!!


----------



## Jere39

October 1: first, and then second cord delivered for the burning year:



Then my pup and I retired to the shed to peel September of the Stihl Calendar to see what October fashion was on display.


----------



## svk

This looked bad but ended up only being a worn out cotter key that finally sheared off allowing the wheel to fall off. Did have to unload and reload the sand.


----------



## CaseyForrest

It was your pink crocs that pushed it over the weight limit. 

sent from a field


----------



## lefturnfreek

So we did a lil scruffy scrounging the other day, nothing spectacular but enough to run my boiler for a coupla days.











Keep the loads coming....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Wifey swiped the quad and saw and went swingin' for a bit and came in with a usual fall mix of solid and kibbles. Ya, still scruffy loads as muuuud season is upon us bad and I don't wana tear up the roads with the trucks.












Keep the loads coming ....


----------



## svk

Primed up my new sideboards for the wood hauler. Two topcoats and I'll be ready to rip. 

A few years ago I scored twenty 1x10 by 12' long boards from the curb at my neighbor's. Ive used almost all of them up in the last 4 years.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Nother wifey load as I'm doing some haywire hrs so she took the quad and saw and came back with a load.












Keep the loads coming....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> Nother wifey load as I'm doing some haywire hrs so she took the quad and saw and came back with a load.
> 
> View attachment 530959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 530962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the loads coming....


What was this trailer? Looks like a compact pickup frame.


----------



## hearnoevil

Small load. the ground was flooded from hurricane Matthew so i cut what was on the other side of the road.


----------



## captjack

got three loads of oak the other day - broke another spring shackle on the old trailer. this is one of the lite loads I drove an hour with - with a broken spring shackle ! living on the edge. ( i didnt know it was broke till i dumped the last load.)


----------



## lefturnfreek

svk said:


> What was this trailer? Looks like a compact pickup frame.



It probably was a small car as it has a differential and shock mounts, the front was cut, V'd and welded. 

The trailer was a gift to me from a buddy who was moving off his farm to town and it was given to him from his dad so ... your best guess from what it was built. I'm happy with it and the beating it takes as it has hauled tons of wood and will take a full bucket of gravel in one shot so I'll keep use it till it breaks in half....


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I left the keys in my 88 I guess, cause some one drove off with it ....













.... And came back with a load.... mix of pile 4fts and to be burnt now's!!

It was the wife and father in law today, man if they keep this up I'll be able to walk straight this winter ... ha ha ha...


Keep the loads coming .....


----------



## Erik B

@lefturnfreek You have a great wife and FIL to help you out like that.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> @lefturnfreek You have a great wife and FIL to help you out like that.


Yes no doubt!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's a load of doubles I pulled home,







One saw log and LOT'S of firewood...

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well I have been dealing with a bull headed project, fixing a row of stacked wood. What happen is the row with this years wood on have started to fail and also sink into the ground and started to topple over in spots. The other half of the problem was the wood we burnt last year was cleared off the other half of the row leaving the pallets whiiich some smart horses though were better to walk on then the snow covered ground smashing a bunch of them. I put and end to that by putting a layer of wood over them. I had a couple choices, haul dirt to reclaim more land and set up a new row or fix what's there, I picked the latter.








Sunk right to the ground....



So I layed down gravel past the end of the current pile, made a new end block and layed new pallets, taking down the current row and re stacking it. Once the sunk pallets were cleared I pulled them up, cleared any bark, layed gravel and new pallets, continue till the whole 115ft row is done...buh...










Kinda had to straighten the row just a touch also










So I completed the 12c that was stacked on the first half so now the next half will be easier as there was just some extra wood dropped on top of the pallets to stop the horses from trying to walk on them and breaking any more boards. Roll the wood off, pull the pallets, lay gravel and replace any smashed pallets, then any wood I cut this year will get stacked and not sink.







Muuuud....wheee.....

Keep the loads coming .....


----------



## Raf34

Been a few years since posting anything. Couldn't remember sign in info. Figured I'd start back up with a pic.


----------



## svk

Raf34 said:


> View attachment 531831
> 
> Been a few years since posting anything. Couldn't remember sign in info. Figured I'd start back up with a pic.


Welcome back, and nice load!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

There... I gave you your first "like". lol

OK, well I thought I did! 

SR


----------



## Ranchers-son

White oak to be milled into trailer flooring limbs to keep my family warm!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to get this load of rounds,






all split,






and with "that" load split, my helper and me, went out and cut another load,






My helper absolutely LOVES my Jonsered 2260! Anyway, with another load cut, I pulled it over to the splitting yard,






I'll get THAT one split, another day!


----------



## HartRabbino

This truck kicks but. 3 chords stacked and it has no problem.


----------



## svk

HartRabbino said:


> View attachment 532338
> This truck kicks but. 3 chords stacked and it has no problem.


Welcome to the site! Also nice looking truck!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Those are awesome lookin' loads guys....

Keep the loads coming ....


----------



## Bigfir

Load 9 of the year, one more to go and I am laughing!


----------



## lefturnfreek

I wish I could be running big loads but we are absolute mush around here....fn mud....







Got my row repaired now to start refilling it.










I actually gave up trying to use our tractor to feed the critters....and grabbed my mud truck...yes you read that right.....












Slung the cable under the bale and picked it up with the winch.


Keep on.... Runnin' Loads.....


----------



## jrider

Raf34 said:


> View attachment 531831
> 
> Been a few years since posting anything. Couldn't remember sign in info. Figured I'd start back up with a pic.


Nice logs. Where in NJ?


----------



## Bigfir

lefturnfreek said:


> I wish I could be running big loads but we are absolute mush around here....fn mud....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 533831
> 
> 
> 
> Got my row repaired now to start refilling it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 533832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually gave up trying to use our tractor to feed the critters....and grabbed my mud truck...yes you read that right.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 533833
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 533834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slung the cable under the bale and picked it up with the winch.
> 
> 
> Keep on.... Runnin' Loads.....


I caught the corner of that suburban in the first pic and was gonna say, there is no reason YOU have to stop! Sweet wagon!


----------



## H-Ranch

Bigfir said:


> I caught the corner of that suburban in the first pic and was gonna say, there is no reason YOU have to stop! Sweet wagon!


I did exactly the same thing!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha I wasn't trying to junk up this thread with the stupid shiet that gets on my trailer some times.... but since you asked nicely ..... 







On the way home ....







The wife and I posing a bit




Yup that's my wife riding shot gun!! She had a blast!!


I picked up this toy this summer, 1989 Suburban 350 TBI factory, 4 speed, 241, 8274 winch, and sadly 10B front with a 9.5 14B rear, 8in Rough country lift with a 6in block under the front, 2...uh... 6in in the rear all riding on 21.5 x 16.1 Ag tire ...it had no brakes initially till I got a hold of it .... and ya it hauls .... all for 2K !!

It's a rough built but the price reflected that, I do plan plan on doing perch drops to ditch the blocks, and an anti wrap bar, and all ready have a T case clocking ring for it in the shop. there will be other upgrades along the way to. We do quite a bit of 4x4ing in winter, snowby4ing, cause the whole property is a play ground and no mater what you do, you can always dig you self out, try that in a swamp...alone...

The mud bog I went in this summer.... = 4th in the mods and 6hrs of pressure washing ....
*Grandview Kinsmen Mud Bog 2016*


Keep on ... Runnin' Loads ...!!!


----------



## tomtom85

Start for next year's supply


----------



## lefturnfreek

Not doing much here just some casual day loads cause of the relentless muuud... 






Some missed blocks to be split

















Some good to the pile and some wet to be stacked separately.






A good size widow maker hung in another good sized standing dead, that'll be coming in, I'll guarantee that.


Keep on, Runnin' Loads.....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My helper came over today, so after we got a bunch of "other" things done, we cut a load of "mostly" oak,







We are working our way to a huge blown over red oak, and we will be there S   N ! lol

SR


----------



## svk

Does runnin a load of venison count?


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Does runnin a load of venison count?
> 
> View attachment 535434


YES


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

On my way back earlier today. Went up to Copper Center, about 4hrs north.


----------



## BIGD4DICE




----------



## svk

Awesome load and sweet truck!


----------



## mainewoods

You should frame the pic of your two "helpers", BIGD4DICE. Priceless!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

What does "Forty Ice" mean?


----------



## BIGD4DICE

My last name is Fordyce. And I'm big.


----------



## BIGD4DICE

ValleyFirewood said:


> What does "Forty Ice" mean?


Most my family is back east in Texas and Arkansas. Fordyce Arkansas


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Makes sense. I guessed it had to do with ice fishing, hockey, etc. Haha!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha that made me giggle.... ice fishing and Arkansas go together like swim suit season and Nanisivik ..... 

Keep on, Runnin' Loads .....


----------



## Logger nate

BIGD4DICE said:


> View attachment 535497
> View attachment 535495
> View attachment 535496


Great pictures! Yes that is a nice truck, looks like some good helpers too!


----------



## Fourced

6,000 lbs of wood in a 3,000 lb trailer makes a 45 min drive alot longer, but I wasn't leaving any behind...


----------



## Plowboy83

Good looking Deere in the background


----------



## Sawyer Rob

ANOTHER nice sunny day here today and my helper showed up to help me cut some firewood!

I said above, I was cutting my way to a big blown over oak, and here it is,






We got started by cutting the BIG limbs off, then I skidded them out and piled them. They will be cut into firewood lengths at a later date. Anyway, here's what we cut off them, before skidding them away,






SO, this is what's left of the tree now, and we will finish it off, "another" day!






oooooh, did I mention that I LOVE my Jonsered 2260?? lol






SR


----------



## Plowboy83

Sold my first cord this year got lucky only have to take it 5 miles


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I'm still doing puny lil loads that aren't worth posting cause we are still playing in the mud here even after 2 weeks of awesome weather in November but daylight savings time has hooped up the after paid work, work, cause by 530 she Black....

But to brighten your day, November 12 dandelion, in Manitoba....never thought I'd see that and I have shut my boiler down...in November, yes, that's dang near insane. Hell, I think I heard my neighbors lawn mower the other day.






So I finally got around to making the new end block for the repaired row. I'm not much of a carpenter, Jesus was a carpenter previous to his career of a profit, and he must cry why I pick up a hammer, but I got it together. Wound up a lil higher than I wanted at 8'6 but I'm pretty sure it'll be fine













Now time for me to fill that lil hole....

Keep on, Runnin' Loads


----------



## chucker

the weather guessers are predicting an abrupt change for late next week. we will see? lol


----------



## woodfarmer

9 logs on this old float trailer, 9 miles to home


----------



## hearnoevil




----------



## Marshy

@lefturnfreek,
That is a nice truck. Is the engine built? Those tires probably suck up some HP.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Marshy said:


> @lefturnfreek,
> That is a nice truck. Is the engine built? Those tires probably suck up some HP.



Ya those tires are just shade heaver than 33's.... the do eat so power but basically never comes out of 4 low and in second you'll still spin the 3 tires on dirt, Lincoln locked rear open front, 3rd half throttle is about as fast as you'd want to get it anyway as they start to oblong and make it start to hop.

The heads are ported, a mild cam and headers but still runs the TBI. Will pull cleanly to 5700-6000 then hits the rev limiter.

Ya it's a fun toy....can't wait till winter to go play in the snow with it!!

Keep on, Runnin' Load's .............


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

From this past weekend, hemlock slabs. It was 1 mile out of my way so couldn't say no.





Not only did a friend hook me up with free hard maple he let me borrow his trailer. Truck is stacked to level and trailer was loaded with backhoe. I'm thinking it was 2 cords combined. But got 2 trips.


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## EXCALIBER

Ran a load of cotton wood today, yeah I know you wood snobs wouldn't touch the stuff, but it was easy to get to with the tractor. I don't know how I got wood before the tractor!


----------



## EXCALIBER

Dad helped get some Chinese Elm today by running the kumatsu


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## lefturnfreek

That's some high quality wood P*rn there guys....

Keep on, Runnin' Loads.....


----------



## ropensaddle

ash man said:


> I forgot to have the kids snap a picture of the trailer loaded up but we did get some action shots. We filled up a 16' long dual axle trailer with probably more red oak than we should have since the rroads were a little slick. The 7900 finally got a chance to eat in this 3' tree. Been cutting tops with small sas the last couple weeks  View attachment 322367
> View attachment 322370


Is it me or should you have done all that before the snows ?


----------



## ash man

Ropen. I'm @3 years out on wood. Still haven't burned that red oak yet. Might get to it this year.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I've done a few sketchy load with the truck as the ground froze a bit so I decided to do bit more today. Usual mixed load of day cut stuff for the stove, 4fts in the front to the pile and stumps and heavy block to spit.











Crummy pics as I had other stuff to do when I got back but this one shows my awesome new red door, ain't she perdy .... ha ha

I figured wrong on the frozen solid part, dropped r on the way out in 2wd .... dang it....grabbed 4 and pulled out, but this is the end on November freeze freeze freeze already..... long way back I guess as I don't wana tear up the road.











Keep on... Running' Load's


----------



## dancan

I wish I knew a farmer close by ...


----------



## XchaosX




----------



## lefturnfreek

That's an awesome truck http://www.arboristsite.com/community/members/xchaosx.73577/ gata love those military truck's, way over built so perfect for what the general public is gona use em for!!!

Keep on.... Runnin' Loads....!!!


----------



## XchaosX

Yeah, they are great trucks. I have a few of them. They work great for off roading, camping, and hauling my firewood. I installed a rear winch on one with an A frame. Works great for skidding and lifting logs.


----------



## Plowboy83

XchaosX said:


>


Good looking truck and bulldog


----------



## lefturnfreek

Sooooo 3 years and 30,000 + views!!!

Awesome to see what can be accomplished by a few hick's with saw's and truck's, tractor's, trailer's, soccer mom van's, car's, quad's .... I think there was even a electric Barbie jeep involved at some point....
I have yet to see boat's or helicopters .... step it up guy's .... let's get outside the box!!


You know the deal....Keep on.... Runnin' Load's....!!!


----------



## muddstopper

and


----------



## jrider

XchaosX said:


>


That thing has to be b*tch to load?


----------



## XchaosX

The sides the fold down on the bed so it's easy to load log lengths with a skid steer or tractor from the side. My wood pile is on a hill and if I'm loading by hand I'll park on the low side so it's not so high of a throw. Plus I have winch in the back for loading.


----------



## Dieseldash

XchaosX said:


>



How many cord you got on that load between the truck and trailer? I've been on the prowl for a mil surplus trailer. Likely a M101A2, M1102, or perhaps a M105A3.....


----------



## XchaosX

If I remember right just about 6 cord stacked. 2 cord in the trailer and almost 4 in the truck. The M105 is a heavy trailer but can haul a ton of weight. I have a M1102 too which is much lighter with a aluminum body. Much easier to haul with my half ton.


----------



## Dieseldash

XchaosX said:


> If I remember right just about 6 cord stacked. 2 cord in the trailer and almost 4 in the truck. The M105 is a heavy trailer but can haul a ton of weight. I have a M1102 too which is much lighter with a aluminum body. Much easier to haul with my half ton.



Yeah I've played with those M105,s they're a stout piece of kit.

Here's a pic of my wood hauler. Runnin' an important load, the family Christmas tree a few weeks ago.

2006 Dodge 2500 Cummis 6 speed manual rolling on 35's


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Dieseldash said:


> How many cord you got on that load between the truck and trailer? I've been on the prowl for a mil surplus trailer. Likely a M101A2, M1102, or perhaps a M105A3.....



290 horse Cummins 855?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## XchaosX

ValleyFirewood said:


> 290 horse Cummins 855?


465 LDT Hercules Multifuel. I can burn waste motor oil, atf, hydraulic oil and so on. I have a larger turbo on it and the fuel turned way up


----------



## lefturnfreek

Uhhhh this gone be a tough slog around here this winter as the ground still isn't frozen.....that was yesterday.









Annnnd it's now kinda chilly here....almost made the 100 club, 95'd it.























Which led me to 2.5 hrs of small to sledge hammer smashing to get the truck to and from the pile tonight.





Yes, my pride finnaly took a hit tonight and I grabbed the 4fts from the pile, pretty good start considering it's the 9th of December and I was running on day cut, kibbles and a few loads of split. Time for good wood.....


Keep on .... Runnin' Load's .....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

XchaosX said:


> 465 LDT Hercules Multifuel. I can burn waste motor oil, atf, hydraulic oil and so on. I have a larger turbo on it and the fuel turned way up



6 cords must REALLY slow it down! Ive run M35s, they are only around 150 Hp engine if memory serves me.

My International has a 300 Cummins and 10 speed. It will be bumped up a bit when I have time to put in a Pyro and pull the PT pump. 25-30mph pulling 10% hills isn't too fun.
Truck used to be a semi truck, then a concrete truck, bet it was a real tire sizzler then too! GVWR of 60k.

It does get 6-8mpg though. My friend and his brothet run almost brand new 600 Cummins ISX in KWs, they said they are happy to see anything over 3 mpg!


----------



## SierraWoodsman

This year's haul 7+ cord in a weekend. Good times with friends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek

For fuel sipping big trucks, find something with a Detroit 60 ... they will pretty much cream everything at the same power level.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

lefturnfreek said:


> Uhhhh this gone be a tough slog around here this winter as the ground still isn't frozen.....that was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 542509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnd it's now kinda chilly here....almost made the 100 club, 95'd it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 542510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 542511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 542512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which led me to 2.5 hrs of small to sledge hammer smashing to get the truck to and from the pile tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my pride finnaly took a hit tonight and I grabbed the 4fts from the pile, pretty good start considering it's the 9th of December and I was running on day cut, kibbles and a few loads of split. Time for good wood.....
> 
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Load's .....



Brr.

I came home at around 8pm, was 4*. Fell asleep watching Tv, just woke up a biTV ago (midnight). Brrr, cold in the house.
I goofed and loaded the stove to the gunnales thinking it was cold outside.

Went over to the kitchen to get a glass of water, happened to look at the outside temp, it's freaking 35*. Yeah... ~30* temp change in under 4 hrs!

My buddy was telling me back in the 90s he went out to the woods in the AM, it was almost 40*. When he came back to the shop that evening, it had dropped to -28.
They ended up busting the final drive on the HD11 dozer the next morning. It had froze solid to the ground (was mud earlier that day)


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

lefturnfreek said:


> For fuel sipping big trucks, find something with a Detroit 60 ... they will pretty much cream everything at the same power level.



Around here Cummins is king for availability and parts/service. Detroit isn't too bad either though.
2 guys run Mack log trucks, one had the V8 Maxidyne? and it had problems, not sure how they got it fixed, it was something like $25k estimate. We told him to swap in a new engine/Trans or swap the loader and bunk to a new truck! Can buy decent KW or Petes at auction for 8-10k!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Making a new wood getter.

Start with new TSC trailer 


Remove nails push boards together 
Bolt down and fill in the sides


Fabricate brackets bolt 8 foot boxes down


Install front box


Make sure you can open lid


Move tag up so you don't brake tag bracket.( I have done this)


Take new wood getter Home

Still more to do but this way Chains. cables. blocks. spar bars & saw chains ropes oil gas 
all on one rig no more chit I left it at the shop


----------



## EXCALIBER

XchaosX said:


> If I remember right just about 6 cord stacked. 2 cord in the trailer and almost 4 in the truck. The M105 is a heavy trailer but can haul a ton of weight. I have a M1102 too which is much lighter with a aluminum body. Much easier to haul with my half ton.



I think you are off quite a bit on the cord count. An m35a2 bed holds 2 cords as its 3ft high, 7'4" wide and 12'3" long. The m105 holds about 1.5 cords, so total cord count is 3.5. Still a good haul and a good bit of wood!


----------



## lefturnfreek

ValleyFirewood said:


> Around here Cummins is king for availability and parts/service. Detroit isn't too bad either though.
> 2 guys run Mack log trucks, one had the V8 Maxidyne? and it had problems, not sure how they got it fixed, it was something like $25k estimate. We told him to swap in a new engine/Trans or swap the loader and bunk to a new truck! Can buy decent KW or Petes at auction for 8-10k!



Ya truck and engine combo's do need the support behind them or you could be in Knak Knak with a Volvo that is a paper weight. Yes some fix's get pretty expensive fast and buying a whole nother truck is an option but better have some yard space for some extra trucks.


----------



## lefturnfreek

XchaosX said:


>



Sooooo .... you do realize that you have black out lights on the other truck .....


----------



## sawfun

EXCALIBER said:


> I think you are off quite a bit on the cord count. An m35a2 bed holds 2 cords as its 3ft high, 7'4" wide and 12'3" long. The m105 holds about 1.5 cords, so total cord count is 3.5. Still a good haul and a good bit of wood!


Agreed on the cord count as my M35A3C only holds two cords of wood as well. Though I could not put enough wood in it to make it squat even a little and no noticeable difference in power loaded or not. The main advantage of these trucks are price and they get into and out of nasty areas the Dodge Rams and such get stuck. Oh yeah, 13mpg on flat land and 11 mtg on 6 % + grades loaded or empty.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Huh, the M35 I ran didn't get near that for fuel mileage. Barely even 1/2 that actually.

I looked at a few but the 10-15k price tag was not happening. I paid 5k for my International. GVWR of 60,000lbs, truck is about 20k, so could haul in theory around 8 cords of wood.
The 5 ton is rated for what on the highway?


----------



## sawfun

ValleyFirewood said:


> 290 horse Cummins 855?





ValleyFirewood said:


> Huh, the M35 I ran didn't get near that for fuel mileage. Barely even 1/2 that actually.
> 
> I looked at a few but the 10-15k price tag was not happening. I paid 5k for my International. GVWR of 60,000lbs, truck is about 20k, so could haul in theory around 8 cords of wood.
> The 5 ton is rated for what on the highway?


My M35A3C has a 3116 Cat with Allison Automatic. I paid $8k for it with under 8000 miles on the truck and much less on the drivetrain. The 5 tons have the 855 Cummins and get 4 - 5 mpg.


----------



## dancan

Turned cold here in a hurry but not frozen up yet .







Right down to the front axle , had to reload the load lol


----------



## Dieseldash

ValleyFirewood said:


> Huh, the M35 I ran didn't get near that for fuel mileage. Barely even 1/2 that actually.
> 
> I looked at a few but the 10-15k price tag was not happening. I paid 5k for my International. GVWR of 60,000lbs, truck is about 20k, so could haul in theory around 8 cords of wood.
> The 5 ton is rated for what on the highway?



Dang that's a bunch of truck for the money. Is that a dump bed? I'd hate unloading 8 cord by hand. I used to drive an IH around that vintage. Great trucks.


----------



## lefturnfreek

dancan said:


> Turned cold here in a hurry but not frozen up yet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right down to the front axle , had to reload the load lol





Yes same here. It was a really wet and crummy fall, near 32 for a long time then got a shot of snow with a backhand of solid - temps so the grounds not frozen anywhere there was standing water. Some point it has to freeze so I'll change my cut plan a lil.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Dieseldash said:


> Dang that's a bunch of truck for the money. Is that a dump bed? I'd hate unloading 8 cord by hand. I used to drive an IH around that vintage. Great trucks.



I haul 5.5 cords in it. The sides came off a C70 I had. That truck had a bit wider bed and was 20ft long, so it held 6 cords with about a foot to spare on the back.

Yeah it dumps, has twin 3 stage rams. Peabody Gallion dump.
I called them to get some info, they said the serial number was pre-records, guessing late 1970s. They acted surprised it was still working fine at that age. Dunno, but I don't know any loggers/firewood vendors that are running around with brand new stuff!


----------



## Tenderfoot

ValleyFirewood said:


> I haul 5.5 cords in it. The sides came off a C70 I had. That truck had a bit wider bed and was 20ft long, so it held 6 cords with about a foot to spare on the back.
> 
> Yeah it dumps, has twin 3 stage rams. Peabody Gallion dump.
> I called them to get some info, they said the serial number was pre-records, guessing late 1970s. They acted surprised it was still working fine at that age. Dunno, but I don't know any loggers/firewood vendors that are running around with brand new stuff!


I don't know many folks who are running around with equipment that is exclusively younger then I am.


----------



## woodfarmer

Just a little load, winter is here. Thought I'd try it to see if I'd get stuck.


----------



## svk

woodfarmer said:


> Just a little load, winter is here. Thought I'd try it to see if I'd get stuck. View attachment 544472


How did it pull in the snow?


----------



## lefturnfreek

woodfarmer said:


> Just a little load, winter is here. Thought I'd try it to see if I'd get stuck. View attachment 544472



You need to make or buy 4 tires chains for your bike and you go all over the place, pull almost what ever you want!!


----------



## woodfarmer

Pretty good, I went around the trail a few times to pack it down, cornering was iffy, as have to slow down.
I am hoping for a set of tracks for Christmas, maybe next year.


----------



## rarefish383

Tenderfoot said:


> I don't know many folks who are running around with equipment that is exclusively younger then I am.



I remember when all of my equipment was older than me, now it's ALL younger than me. I haven't figured out if that's a good thing yet, Joe.


----------



## Tenderfoot

rarefish383 said:


> I remember when all of my equipment was older than me, now it's ALL younger than me. I haven't figured out if that's a good thing yet, Joe.


Still runs though right?


----------



## rarefish383

Tenderfoot said:


> Still runs though right?



Me or the equipment? Joe.


----------



## Tenderfoot

rarefish383 said:


> Me or the equipment? Joe.


Exactly.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well everyone's waiting for me do do a decent load cause there has been some pretty awesome wood p**n being posted by others hers....... and you gona have wait a while yet....grounds finally frozen here cause we had a week of -30c, -20'sF that turned to -7c, 20's F this morning.... what a swing.


So after work today I grabbed the truck and headed out for a few hrs. Ugly load of 4ft's for the pile in the front with a good stack of 18ish heavy block alongside to be split, and the back was all kibbles and cut off ends to be burnt.











But I did get a surprise as in the bag I take cutting, I found a new pair of gloves in an end pocket, I never bought those but I'm pretty sure they are mine now.








Let's see your ugly load's......but as all ways, just keep, Runnin' Load's!!!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I see your load and raise you some big oak 

After the 1st of the year 
It's all I can do to roll 4 big rounds on the trailer and finish with limbs 
That's a pic I should have taken . Watching me and my brother roll them would be funny . 1 rock almost turned one over


----------



## Weesa20

Just a little load of oak to test out my newest contraption.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Weesa20 said:


> View attachment 545002
> Just a little load of oak to test out my newest contraption.


Do you have a skid plate under the front ? 
How high off the ground ?
I need something like that to cross a water run off Trench 

Not sure this will work ( big $ )

Was thinking of make a big wagon or skid on the front.
Down than up water come from pipe under the roadway 24 inch drain 
May just make a new trail


----------



## Weesa20

[QUOTE="Just a Guy that cuts wood Do you have a skid plate under the front ?
How high off the ground ?
I need something like that to cross a water run off Trench[/QUOTE]

No skid plate. Ace has 10.25 inches with stock tires, trailer has over 12" at the axle. I cross a pretty good stream with a long climb up the other side with no trouble except logs hanging off back drag on the far side. Tongue extends 8' in front of axle which is too long, going to get trimmed. Needs some more engineering but works well for what I have into it. Moved about 2 cord so far.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Weesa20 said:


> [QUOTE="Just a Guy that cuts wood Do you have a skid plate under the front ?
> How high off the ground ?
> I need something like that to cross a water run off Trench



No skid plate. Ace has 10.25 inches with stock tires, trailer has over 12" at the axle. I cross a pretty good stream with a long climb up the other side with no trouble except logs hanging off back drag on the far side. Tongue extends 8' in front of axle which is too long, going to get trimmed. Needs some more engineering but works well for what I have into it. Moved about 2 cord so far.[/QUOTE]
That's what I thought
I need to do something It skids down the one side and spikes into the bank on the other
I need to lift it or drag it in 4 foot lengths to the landing


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

This works good for moving logs.


----------



## Weesa20

Y


ValleyFirewood said:


> This works good for moving logs. View attachment 545225


Not in my situation. This is the firewood forum. You can find the logging forum elsewhere.

Anyway, to keep from dragging, you can load 8 footers on the bottom with little hanging off and put the linger ones on top to give more tail clearance. 

Side posts drop so you can roll bigger ones. Will be adding a winch soon for side and end loading.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

ValleyFirewood said:


> This works good for moving logs. View attachment 545225


That might not fit down the ATV trail.
I would have to turn professional , that would mean working again.
This firewood thing that only started to heat my house 10 years ago has already grown into more than it needed too.
It dose keep me from getting fat tho


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Weesa20 said:


> Y
> 
> Not in my situation. This is the firewood forum. You can find the logging forum elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, to keep from dragging, you can load 8 footers on the bottom with little hanging off and put the linger ones on top to give more tail clearance.
> 
> Side posts drop so you can roll bigger ones. Will be adding a winch soon for side and end loading.



Uh.. firewood comes from logging. It's what I do for a living. The forum doesn't say, "firewood, just home jobbers though"





The skd trails make nice ATV trails or access roads if we run the dozer through. Usually make the skid trail 2 skidder wide so ~20ft.


----------



## Weesa20

ValleyFirewood said:


> Uh.. firewood comes from logging. It's what I do for a living. The forum doesn't say, "firewood, just home jobbers though"


Ok.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

ValleyFirewood said:


> Uh.. firewood comes from logging. It's what I do for a living. The forum doesn't say, "firewood, just home jobbers though"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skd trails make nice ATV trails or access roads if we run the dozer through. Usually make the skid trail 2 skidder wide so ~20ft.


The ditch was the old property line now that the campground expanded I should just take my bush hog and start new skid trail.
got 6 + cords of burnable now if I pull it out.This cold snap has people wanting wood and I didn't want to unload my personal stash.


----------



## cantoo

Just a guy, I made an arch to pull logs to the landing when it's wet in the bush. I also made 2 wagons to haul branches and smaller stuff. They work good and helps keep the bush clean. 16"x 24' cherry log.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Nice...It all adds up.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Minimum impact, no drag marks, and no dirt to dull the saw chain. The trailer is much more useful of course for all sizes of firewood, and other things. Pretty flat where I am, terrain may dictate something different. The arch is Log-Rites Fetching arch with atv tow option, which includes the two speed hand winch w/friction brake. Last photo is a very handy/useful modification to capture the front end of a log, easily and quickly. Your right, not cheap. Great design/build, and worth the money.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Looks like I need to make an arch good thing I know how to weld
I am even certified 
Tail can drag owner likes trails skid and walking I even put in steps with old wood and spike with old rebar.
Walking trail was for me to carry choker and cable with out walking down skid trail loose dirt wet leaves makes a big guy fall down


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Sandhill Crane said:


> Minimum impact, no drag marks, and no dirt to dull the saw chain. The trailer is much more useful of course for all sizes of firewood, and other things. Pretty flat where I am, terrain may dictate something different. The arch is Log-Rites Fetching arch with atv tow option, which includes the two speed hand winch w/friction brake. Last photo is a very handy/useful modification to capture the front end of a log, easily and quickly. Your right, not cheap. Great design/build, and worth the money.
> View attachment 545317
> View attachment 545318
> View attachment 545319
> View attachment 545320
> View attachment 545321
> View attachment 545322


How does the log-rites hookup to the ATV and is the hitch above center of axle 
Nothing flat on this campsite


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Hmm. post#429 last picture shows the reese slip tube. 
The neck is an option on which the hand winch and ball coupler is mounted. The coupler connects to the ball mounted on an atv so it is lower than, or about the same as, the larger wheel centers on the arch.
The reference to flat is about a five hundred to two thousand pound load pushing you down hill. If your dragging the load probably not an issue.
Make it light enough to lift and set over logs.
Needs lifting handles. 
Use large tires to back over the side of logs at an angle.
If you use a hand winch it should have a friction brake.
Longer tongue for backing up.
Good luck.
Log-Rite got it right. Worth every penny, from the winch to the weight.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Dragging the trees doesn't tear up the ground much, all the small branches and leaves or needles actually do great to drag it smooth. The mud isn't too bad horrible though we don't play in the woods when it's really wet if possbile.

A 4 wheeler or whatever works, just slow going and really limited on the pulling power. I did a small 5 acre job with a 6x6, probably should have just passed up the job, darn thing could barely pull a 20ft long, never mind a few trees. 

Section I'm skidding now is steep enough I can only pull 1 or 2 logs at a time up the hill. Been just decking a pile where it flattens out, then pulling that pile to the landing. Can usually pull 6-10 trees at a time, depending on size and length.

Next summer I'll get pics of where we logged last. We spent 4 years on that, the sections cut the first year, you couldn't even tell equipment had been there aside from the stumps after the 2nd summer, grass and the remaining trees already growing like crazy. The skid trails all filled in asde from the main road we put in (put gravel on it) and the landowner (state) wanted that for ATV/pickup access for hunting and camping.


----------



## cantoo

Valley is right. Small equipment is fine but it takes a long time to get a big pile. I use the Steiner and small wagons for branches, fallen dead falls and pretty much anything that I would cut up with my buzz saw. I use my Kubota tractor and my bigger log wagons for the bigger stuff.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

cantoo said:


> Valley is right. Small equipment is fine but it takes a long time to get a big pile. I use the Steiner and small wagons for branches, fallen dead falls and pretty much anything that I would cut up with my buzz saw. I use my Kubota tractor and my bigger log wagons for the bigger stuff.


I use an F-150 4x4 for the small and F-350 utility body 1 of my old welding rigs both with positive traction lockers from rock auto 
12000 lb winch 
I have enough cable to reach the access road and a tree I can hook a snatch to the only trouble is the ditch lol


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Check out Log-Rite Fetching arch online using the tow ring and winch.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Little so,but we get it done.


----------



## JeffHK454

Shanen Mannies said:


> View attachment 545646
> Little so,but we get it done.


Not bad with only 2hp!


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Just a guy, I made an arch to pull logs to the landing when it's wet in the bush. I also made 2 wagons to haul branches and smaller stuff. They work good and helps keep the bush clean. 16"x 24' cherry log.
> View attachment 545307
> View attachment 545308
> View attachment 545309



I like the wiggle wagons, Joe.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Shanen Mannies said:


> View attachment 545646
> Little so,but we get it done.



That's pretty cool. Bet it's nice skidding logs and listening to the jangle of tack instead of a diesel droning on.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Ryan'smilling said:


> That's pretty cool. Bet it's nice skidding logs and listening to the jangle of tack instead of a diesel droning on.


Yes,very relaxing and enjoyable, to me anyhow.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Shanen Mannies said:


> Yes,very relaxing and enjoyable, to me anyhow.



I imagine that to be the case. I'm not a "horse person", just never caught the bug. I know several people who are, and even a few who farm with them. It really has some great advantages for small-scale farming (or logging, hauling sap, etc), but it seems like a feller ought to really love and understand horses before attempting to work with them like that. I respect the level of cooperation you and your team manage. I'd love to work with someone doing horse logging for a few days.


----------



## muddstopper

Shanen Mannies said:


> View attachment 545646
> Little so,but we get it done.


Its been close to 50years since I did anything like that, and not much of it then. We used a old ford dexter with a homemade logging winch in the 70's and stepped up to a D2 cat with a winch. Late 70's to mid 90's we used bigstick and kennemer cable loaders. Dads health failing and sold everything by the late 90's. What I found sort of interesting is my BIL told me he bought a old Kennemer loader a while back he was going to fix up and use to gather dead wood on the farm. When I went to look at it, its the same loader Dad bought new years ago. Some times, things you have long forgot about just keep turning up.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

I used to get a little uneasy when people would stop and watch me working, thinking that they might be judging me a little, but then I realized most of them haven't seen it before. I have met some really great people and heard some really good stories from passers-by's.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well Merry Christmas every one!!

I had a few days off, saw some friends, supper with family, it was great.

I did bang off a few loads in the mean time.






Some 4's and block to be split





Morning wood... of 4's






Evening of 4's and mixed bag.






Did a lil lawn decorating for guest's after wheel packing 6in of fresh snow. Hung up the tractor and shot shell Christmas light's, it was a great Christmas!! Hope it was great for you too...



Keep on ..... Runnin' Load's .....


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Went out and did some clean up I stopped when the springs were flat as the wood was wet




The first tree to the left of my truck is next 
Cut gaps in the poison ivy 5 months ago


----------



## lefturnfreek

Shanen Mannies said:


> I used to get a little uneasy when people would stop and watch me working, thinking that they might be judging me a little, but then I realized most of them haven't seen it before. I have met some really great people and heard some really good stories from passers-by's. View attachment 546245



That is so awesome to see. We breed, break, train, give riding lessons, board .... you name it with horses, wife's side of the business, but we don't have a team to pull, yet.... she's talked bout it. We have flat dragged some logs but I found it didn't save me any work as they were small compared to that "twig" you got there.....

As usual.... Keep on .... Runnin' Loads .....


----------



## Shanen Mannies

lefturnfreek said:


> That is so awesome to see. We breed, break, train, give riding lessons, board .... you name it with horses, wife's side of the business, but we don't have a team to pull, yet.... she's talked bout it. We have flat dragged some logs but I found it didn't save me any work as they were small compared to that "twig" you got there.....
> 
> As usual.... Keep on .... Runnin' Loads .....


Lefturnfreek, careful what you wish for, habit forming and highly addictive, like the first time you kissed a girl, all you can think about..


----------



## Erik B

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Went out and did some clean up I stopped when the springs were flat as the wood was wet
> View attachment 546330
> 
> View attachment 546331
> 
> The first tree to the left of my truck is next
> Cut gaps in the poison ivy 5 months ago


@Just a Guy that cuts wood What do you use the chain for on your hand truck?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Erik B said:


> @Just a Guy that cuts wood What do you use the chain for on your hand truck?


I have a choke chain that I wrap around the log if I can lift it than a second hand truck under the other end.
Makes a wagon effect .
Good for straight pulls . The one puts wheels under the back #2 use it like a regular hand truck


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

If you have seen a pro mover hand truck they have straps built in 
most times I can lift the log and carry the one end.
So if you have say 10 footers or so you can wheel them out and buck close to the trailer


----------



## woodfarmer

[/ATTACH] 


Took the girls out for a stroll today


----------



## olyman

Fourced said:


> View attachment 535965
> 
> 6,000 lbs of wood in a 3,000 lb trailer makes a 45 min drive alot longer, but I wasn't leaving any behind...


leave any behind,, and some vermin will get it.....................


----------



## olyman

lefturnfreek said:


> So I've done a few sketchy load with the truck as the ground froze a bit so I decided to do bit more today. Usual mixed load of day cut stuff for the stove, 4fts in the front to the pile and stumps and heavy block to spit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 539851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 539852
> 
> 
> Crummy pics as I had other stuff to do when I got back but this one shows my awesome new red door, ain't she perdy .... ha ha
> 
> I figured wrong on the frozen solid part, dropped r on the way out in 2wd .... dang it....grabbed 4 and pulled out, but this is the end on November freeze freeze freeze already..... long way back I guess as I don't wana tear up the road.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 539853
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 539854
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on... Running' Load's


old ferds never die...................


----------



## MarcusScott03




----------



## lefturnfreek

olyman said:


> old ferds never die...................



That truck is my favorite $200 heap I brought home ... she hiccup's every once in a while, gets some TLC and keeps on going .....


----------



## zogger

C'mon lottery!

http://www.jebiga.com/avtoros-shaman-8x8-atv/


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yup those are pretty cool!! I just want a set of Volvo portal axles, I can build the rest.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Sherp's are also on my Lotto list .... think it be easy, cause I work for em .... 


http://www.jebiga.com/sherp-atv-latest-russian-atv/


----------



## zogger

lefturnfreek said:


> Sherp's are also on my Lotto list .... think it be easy, cause I work for em ....
> 
> 
> http://www.jebiga.com/sherp-atv-latest-russian-atv/


You work for them!?! Way cool! Try any of them out? Pics?


----------



## MarcusScott03




----------



## lefturnfreek

zogger said:


> You work for them!?! Way cool! Try any of them out? Pics?



Wrong way around, I fix gaming equipment for a pay cheque ... and I still can't hit the lotto ... if I worked for Sherp's, I would have 2!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

#90 is my new friend. I pulled in the landing this morning and her head was hanging out the fence wanting to be scratched. I called here Frigidaire cause she's the size of a fridge!
I might have to drag out the BBQer and slice off a steak haha!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Yesterdays loads 


All the smalls 


Forgot to take a pic before hitting the road.


My dad and kid brother and some stumps 


Not a bad day


----------



## svk

Your stump looks like a giant paw print!


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Finally got in the woods today, good haul...

[ATTAC


----------



## svk

Shanen Mannies said:


> Finally got in the woods today, good haul...View attachment 550896
> View attachment 550897
> [ATTAC


Awesome!


----------



## Plowboy83

Man that cool seems like a lot of fun


----------



## panolo

Beautiful animals! They are so huge!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I got a 12 cord truckload of logs delivered last week. Unfortunately, the trucker had to put them in the ditch, so I've been loading my new deckover and driving them back to my wood lot. It's taking more time than I hoped it would, but it's getting done. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get an angry call from the township. 

Here's my first load of the day today. We had freezing rain and then snow last night, so this load is a little smaller than the other two I've brought down. I was nervous about losing traction on the road and ending up in the ditch. 


I was planning on buying a regular skid steer trailer with fenders to haul my tractor, but I got a great deal on this deckover. Holy smokes am I glad I got it. It's so much easier to load and unload. I'm actually just pushing the logs off the side once I get to the wood lot.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

This is the last load from that haul. Glad that project is over. Now the fun part begins.


----------



## P-J

Did my first load, cut about half with my Pop's 009L that I rebuilt just for fun. Then after my hands go sore from the vibration (no anti-vibe) I switched over to my new 550XP and made quick work of the rest.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well you guys are gona have to pull the weight for me for a while as I messed up the front diff of my wood truck. A 2wd extended cab long box even with chains doesn't go far in the snow here. There is power going into the diff and no 4x4 voodoo coming back out so I put a bore scope in there and spider gears went poooffy .... grrr...

I have a parts truck that'll pull up the shop and unbolt every thing and swap the pig's over in the great out doors. 

40K+ views also, not bad for a bunch o guys haulin' fiber.

Take R easy and as usual .... keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!!


----------



## DFK

Shanen Mannies:
Good looking team of horses. 
What breed are they??

Thanks
David


----------



## Shanen Mannies

DFK said:


> Shanen Mannies:
> Good looking team of horses.
> What breed are they??
> 
> Thanks
> David


Duke and Ringo, 6 years old, 17.2 h ,Shires, 1900 # each.
Thanks Shanen


----------



## Shanen Mannies

A little fence row work


----------



## svk

Those guys are quite the photogenic group!


----------



## Shanen Mannies

svk said:


> Those guys are quite the photogenic group!


They definitely like the attention..


----------



## Uzi

Had a pretty good haul today already brought in a trailer load the same size earlier this week. Probably have one more load this size yet to pickup. Should get 6-7 cords out of this job.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Uzi said:


> Had a pretty good haul today already brought in a trailer load the same size earlier this week. Probably have one more load this size yet to pickup. Should get 6-7 cords out of this job.
> View attachment 553912
> View attachment 553911
> View attachment 553910


Color me impressed if you can back that combination.


----------



## Uzi

Tenderfoot said:


> Color me impressed if you can back that combination.


Not very far and not in anything but a straight line. Backing around a corner you might as well forget it. It does have a pin to lock the tongue straight so you can cheat a little there.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Uzi said:


> Not very far and not in anything but a straight line. Backing around a corner you might as well forget it. It does have a pin to lock the tongue straight so you can cheat a little there.


Farmer? Only guy I know who can back a wagon like that is a farmer, I watched him offset back a hay wagon on the third try into a barn. I suspect that being a smidge larger and the HEMTT having a longer wheel base its a bit harder then with a tractor.


----------



## Uzi

Tenderfoot said:


> Farmer? Only guy I know who can back a wagon like that is a farmer, I watched him offset back a hay wagon on the third try into a barn. I suspect that being a smidge larger and the HEMTT having a longer wheel base its a bit harder then with a tractor.


I'm not a farmer but I grew up on one. You are exactly right it's probably doable with a tractor or something else that could turn sharper up front. Also having a longer tongue on the trailer would help but on this particular rig would probably put you over legal length. The HEMTT already has the turning radius of yacht with the double steering axles up front haha. We are building a dump box trailer on another tandem military trailer for areas where we need to be able to backup. It won't have quite the capacity of this one but should much more maneuverable. The size of this rig isn't always handy but with the crane and carrying capacity I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Uzi said:


> I'm not a farmer but I grew up on one. You are exactly right it's probably doable with a tractor or something else that could turn sharper up front. Also having a longer tongue on the trailer would help but on this particular rig would probably put you over legal length. The HEMTT already has the turning radius of yacht with the double steering axles up front haha. We are building a dump box trailer on another tandem military trailer for areas where we need to be able to backup. It won't have quite the capacity of this one but should much more maneuverable. The size of this rig isn't always handy but with the crane and carrying capacity I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


I can see why you use it. Its about as capable an off road hauler as you will get, and parts are available. Those ammo carrier things have brakes on them dont they? Cant imagine doing more then 25 with that kind of trailer though. Probably sways like nobodies business.


----------



## Uzi

Tenderfoot said:


> I can see why you use it. Its about as capable an off road hauler as you will get, and parts are available. Those ammo carrier things have brakes on them dont they? Cant imagine doing more then 25 with that kind of trailer though. Probably sways like nobodies business.



Yeah it does have brakes on both axles. It does like to wander a little but weighs 11 k empty so that helps. It's worse on grooved 2 lane asphalt were it follows the road and not the truck. Loaded its good for 65 mph all day long


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Uzi said:


> Yeah it does have brakes on both axles. It does like to wander a little but weighs 11 k empty so that helps. It's worse on grooved 2 lane asphalt were it follows the road and not the truck. Loaded its good for 65 mph all day long



I'd help you cut a load wood just to get to ride in it....really cool


----------



## Tenderfoot

Uzi said:


> Yeah it does have brakes on both axles. It does like to wander a little but weighs 11 k empty so that helps. It's worse on grooved 2 lane asphalt were it follows the road and not the truck. Loaded its good for 65 mph all day long


Huh, I always found that and trailer with a steer axle started to wander, empty or loaded, at about 25. Noted the tires were old enough to vote, but that is beside the point.


----------



## woodfarmer

Little load and a bit bigger load


----------



## SS396driver

Last Load of 4 for the day a few weeks ago. It's so much easier with the winch no more bucking on site. This was cut by the state on route 44/55 near Minawaska state park. They were dumping them in a clearing. Asked the foreman he said I could take it all. Trailer has a 12 ft bed


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Loaded up the trailer again today. My buddy who has a tree service dropped this red oak in my driveway. He can't make it back to the bush with his truck and dump trailer, so I had to load it on my trailer to move it back there.


----------



## SS396driver

Did some more last week and sunday. First two are a an oak 32 inch round by 77 inch long . Guess it to be about a ton in weight. Second is maple 28 inch round by 72 inch long.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Tenderfoot said:


> Color me impressed if you can back that combination.



Worked with a guy that could back 2 of them like it was nothing


----------



## SeMoTony

ValleyFirewood said:


> Worked with a guy that could back 2 of them like it was nothing


practice makes progress in whatever attempt is tried.


----------



## deerehunter

One of last weekends loads.


----------



## locochainsaw

deerehunter said:


> View attachment 558067
> View attachment 558066
> One of last weekends loads.


That truck is amazing!!


----------



## deerehunter

Thanks it has served me well over the years. I'm friends with the previous owner and he wishes they never would have let it go.


----------



## Dieseldash

Nothing better than a deer on a flat bed!!


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Good weather and some good haul today


----------



## Wowzer

deerehunter said:


> View attachment 558067
> View attachment 558066
> One of last weekends loads.



You sir have a really nice truck whats under the Hood, 4x4, dump bed or just flat deck?


----------



## deerehunter

Thank you very much. Its a 99 k3500 4x4. In addition to being a 1 ton its got adjustable airbags in the rear. Standard Flat bed with hideaway gooseneck hitch for my trailer. 350 vortec with 4l80e trans. The bed does not dump but the truck was equipped when it was ordered with PTO provision on the t-case so it could be converted to dump if I ever got ambitious. This truck has pulled massive loads of the large square bales and thousands of bushels of soy beans, corn, grain, etc its entire life. The previous owner told me "its had a trailer behind it more than it hasn't". Its been a great truck for me and I don't have anything into it hardly. After they traded it in where I work I was able to purchase it for less than what they had paid to have the new flat bed put on a few months prior. I drive it everyday in the hopes of keeping my "good" truck nice and out of the salt. It has served me very well and I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Wowzer

deerehunter said:


> Thank you very much. Its a 99 k3500 4x4. In addition to being a 1 ton its got adjustable airbags in the rear. Standard Flat bed with hideaway gooseneck hitch for my trailer. 350 vortec with 4l80e trans. The bed does not dump but the truck was equipped when it was ordered with PTO provision on the t-case so it could be converted to dump if I ever got ambitious. This truck has pulled massive loads of the large square bales and thousands of bushels of soy beans, corn, grain, etc its entire life. The previous owner told me "its had a trailer behind it more than it hasn't". Its been a great truck for me and I don't have anything into it hardly. After they traded it in where I work I was able to purchase it for less than what they had paid to have the new flat bed put on a few months prior. I drive it everyday in the hopes of keeping my "good" truck nice and out of the salt. It has served me very well and I appreciate the compliments.



Well i am Super Jealous, that's pretty much the setup i would love to have. i think i would almost keep the flat deck and my dump trailer, that way you can have a goose neck setup. although it would be nice to just haul the splitter behind a rig like that if it had a dump box.

When i have been looking and reading every says to go with Standard and the PTO for dump. but for ease of use i think it would almost be better to have an Auto and Electric over hydraulic dump. less moving parts in the dump, and i'm not much for standard, i can drive them, but they don't like me.


----------



## deerehunter

The only bad part about having a single rear wheel 1 ton is its difficult to find underbody toolboxes that have any capacity. They are all designed to go under dually flatbeds that have more space from the frame to the outside of the bed. The toolbox on the bed really takes up a lot of space but I have to have one for all my log pulling stuff.


----------



## deerehunter

ive been contemplating a dump trailer as well but its tight enough getting into my cutting spots with just the truck so I don't think it will benefit me much for wood cutting. I can generally bring a lot of logs home on the gooseneck but a dump would still be nice sometimes.


----------



## Wowzer

deerehunter said:


> The only bad part about having a single rear wheel 1 ton is its difficult to find underbody toolboxes that have any capacity. They are all designed to go under dually flatbeds that have more space from the frame to the outside of the bed. The toolbox on the bed really takes up a lot of space but I have to have one for all my log pulling stuff.



If you do put a dump bed from what i gather you want the single from post, to keep your Gooseneck, i wouldn't give up that option in my opinion. what about cutting up a bit of your flat deck too incorporate one the the step boxes from like a transport. i know it's not ideal but you could have one on both sides and still have the middle to go full depth of the flat deck, or maybe someone with a Brake could make you up some customs to go under the bed, probably still be a bit cheaper that weatherguard or Delta Boxes 
http://www.cargocatch.com/semi-step-box.html

i'm looking at this one for one of my trailers right now. just can't justify the $650 American
http://www.cargocatch.com/underbody-box-with-drawer.html


----------



## deerehunter

Yes I did consider going under the deck and just making another trap door like the one covering the gooseneck hitch. There is some space in front of the hitch to do this with. I also considered buying an ez dumper pickup insert and mounting it on top of the bed but they I loose my gooseneck hitch. Never can find the perfect solution lol


----------



## Wowzer

deerehunter said:


> Yes I did consider going under the deck and just making another trap door like the one covering the gooseneck hitch. There is some space in front of the hitch to do this with. I also considered buying an ez dumper pickup insert and mounting it on top of the bed but they I loose my gooseneck hitch. Never can find the perfect solution lol



haha buy another truck have a trailer hauler, and a dump truck problem solved, just you wallet takes a hit


----------



## JCMC




----------



## deerehunter

Wowzer said:


> haha buy another truck have a trailer hauler, and a dump truck problem solved, just you wallet takes a hit


Cant buy anymore trucks. Wife says I have enough lol.


----------



## deerehunter

Quick load this morning


----------



## deerehunter

Had to cut a small load on my birthday! Just love being in the woods and deer season is over.


----------



## svk

Well happy birthday!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wowzer said:


> If you do put a dump bed, what about cutting up a bit of your flat deck to
> 
> 
> deerehunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant buy anymore trucks. Wife says I have enough lol.View attachment 560325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2? We are down to 17 or 18 haha!
Click to expand...


----------



## deerehunter

Thanks SVK


----------



## TX_DKW

AWESOME looking regular cab deerehunter, BB or SB? I'm looking for one or two of those to add to my collection.


----------



## deerehunter

Its got a small block 5.7 vortec. And thanks for the compliment TX.


----------



## TX_DKW

9 Tons + 8500# Trailer = NOT SAFE! My trailer brakes went haywire on the way home kept blowing fuses, couldn't find the short in the dark. That was a 90 mile drive @55 never again


----------



## SWI Don

TX_DKW said:


> 9 Tons + 8500# Trailer = NOT SAFE! My trailer brakes went haywire on the way home kept blowing fuses, couldn't find the short in the dark. That was a 90 mile drive @55 never againView attachment 563522


Those big dump trailers tow a lot better behind an f450/550 sized truck. No brakes makes is tough no matter what. I don't envy you.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

deerehunter said:


> The only bad part about having a single rear wheel 1 ton is its difficult to find underbody toolboxes that have any capacity. They are all designed to go under dually flatbeds that have more space from the frame to the outside of the bed. The toolbox on the bed really takes up a lot of space but I have to have one for all my log pulling stuff.




Frame is same width on single or dual other than cab and chassis which is a few inches narrower.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

TX_DKW said:


> 9 Tons + 8500# Trailer = NOT SAFE! My trailer brakes went haywire on the way home kept blowing fuses, couldn't find the short in the dark. That was a 90 mile drive @55 never againView attachment 563522



Did it once with a 16 ton trailer. Lost brakes, tried to fix but it was -35* and the wires just kept snapping!


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

TX_DKW said:


> 9 Tons + 8500# Trailer = NOT SAFE! My trailer brakes went haywire on the way home kept blowing fuses, couldn't find the short in the dark. That was a 90 mile drive @55 never again



Just needs a set of Airbags to level it out!!

MI Motor Carrier would be all over me if I drove by with a truck squatting that bad, but I can fly right by him with a leveled rear end.

My biggest complaint with my dump trailer is the amount of pin weight that it puts on the truck. Mine with an evenly distributed load of 13900lbs on the axles has the pin weight of over 2600lbs. Seems like they don't deign the placement of the axles on any dump trailers correctly as they are all too far back.


----------



## CaseyForrest

mijdirtyjeep said:


> My biggest complaint with my dump trailer is the amount of pin weight that it puts on the truck. Mine with an evenly distributed load of 13900lbs on the axles has the pin weight of over 2600lbs. Seems like they don't deign the placement of the axles on any dump trailers correctly as they are all too far back.



I agree. Mine has 500# on the ball, empty. And with the axles set as far back as they are, the amount of weight loaded is considerable. Ive never measured the loaded weight, but it does drop the back of my Ram. And it handles weight very well. I should have gotten a goose neck but wanted to have a cap on the truck.


----------



## deerehunter

ValleyFirewood said:


> Frame is same width on single or dual other than cab and chassis which is a few inches narrower.


Right but the bed is not the same width so when you try to mount a box that was designed to go under a dually flatbed on a single wheel flatbed it hangs out severely. Trust me we have measured a lot of trucks at the chevy dealer I am a manager at. I don't think your following what im saying


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Dunno, every bed I've seen is right around 8ft wide, regardless of dual or single. Truck flatbeds are fairly standard sized.

Not sure what beds you are seeing. Perhaps a narrow "cab width" version?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Built up the springs a bit on my truck. OEM parts.


----------



## tnflatbed

Now that's a stack of springs!, I thought srw flatbeds were 81" where a dually is 96"


----------



## deerehunter

ValleyFirewood said:


> Dunno, every bed I've seen is right around 8ft wide, regardless of dual or single. Truck flatbeds are fairly standard sized.
> 
> Not sure what beds you are seeing. Perhaps a narrow "cab width" version?



A dually flatbed and a single wheel flatbed are totally different widths consistently. It requires a wider bed to cover four wheels than it does to cover two wheels The width of four wheels is greater than the width of two wheels. Im not sure what brand beds your referring to but they are not all a standard size. We are the #1 truck sales dealer in our area so Ive got a little experience in this topic.


----------



## deerehunter

Yes tnflatbed you are 100% correct thank you


----------



## tnflatbed

And beds vary by manufacturer aluma/klm beds for srw are 81", bradfords are 84" etc.


----------



## deerehunter

We looked into transferring a new Knapheid bed from a dually superduty to a single rear wheel one ton and the width difference was so drastic that it would look comical mounted on there. Im guessing by your screen name that you have some experience in this field as well lol.


----------



## tnflatbed

The only experience I really have is just researching different body manufacturers, as I feel if you own a truck it should have a flat tray on it. I have been looking at srw beds again because I've been contemplating trading trucks as long as I wouldn't take a bath on it. My actual day job is in aviation.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

deerehunter said:


> A dually flatbed and a single wheel flatbed are totally different widths consistently. It requires a wider bed to cover four wheels than it does to cover two wheels The width of four wheels is greater than the width of two wheels. Im not sure what brand beds your referring to but they are not all a standard size. We are the #1 truck sales dealer in our area so Ive got a little experience in this topic.



Could be, only been around 1 single rear truck, it had an 8ftx9ft bed. My trucks are duallies with 8x12ft beds.

An 81" bed would cover my Chevy duallie, It's 82" from sidewall to sidewall.


----------



## cantoo

A flatbed can be whatever width you want as long as it's not over legal width. Mine is around 84" wide I think. I made it myself, 4th or 5th one so far.
Deerehunter, you are talking factory built beds, I assume Valley's is likely a homebuilt one.


----------



## locochainsaw

Got a nice little load from a local tree guy this week! He thought I'd split it but I think the big log might be a sawer


----------



## Toy4xchris

Nothing big like some of your loads but I put the garden tractor and dump trailer to work today.






























sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Northerner




----------



## svk

Looking good guys. I especially like the tandem snowmobile load!


----------



## Dieseldash

Northerner said:


> View attachment 564147
> View attachment 564148



Nice Expedition sport!! What motor in that one? Been looking at those for a few years. 

The old Husky 61 keeping her keep as well. Gotta be one of the toughest saws ever built.


----------



## Northerner

600 ace, best sled I've owned by far. Dealers can't keep em on their lots up here, used same story, they go fast. 

That 61 I just bough recently, it's one of the later models in real nice shape yet. I was quite impressed with its performance. Not super fast but it gets the job done, very nice fire wood saw.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice loads!


----------



## deerehunter

Almost hated to cut this tree up. Probably one of the nicest ash trees I've harvested but it had to go before it took out a cattle fence.


----------



## deerehunter

And an extra bonus find this weekend in the woodlot


----------



## PA Dan

deerehunter said:


> And an extra bonus find this weekend in the woodlotView attachment 564397


Very nice shed!


----------



## doubletrouble

This is how I spent my Sunday. With a little snow coming I wanted to get a few ash trees worked up and the basement stocked before the snow arrives. Ended up with a bit more than 1 1/2 cord of ash dried to a 18% average.


----------



## cantoo

deerehunter, I can see leaving a Husky in the bush but who leaves a Stihl out there? Must be hot?


----------



## deerehunter

Ya I was disappointed that it was just a 271 but I figured its better than a kick in the a$$


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

Got out today to get another cord spit up to go with the rest.


----------



## Wowzer

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Got out today to get another cord spit up to go with the rest.
> 
> View attachment 565362
> View attachment 565365




Nice setup. What's your truck and trailer? I like the trailer hitch on the dump you do that?


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

Wowzer said:


> Nice setup. What's your truck and trailer? I like the trailer hitch on the dump you do that?



Truck is an 03 Silverado 2500hd Duramax diesel. She is EfiLive tuned with a bunch of other goodies on it and just rolled over 270k miles of hard life. Trailer is a PJ 10' dumptrailer that gets a ton of use. 

This is what she looked like last year when another driver decided she wanted to see the underside. 






1 new tire and rim, 2 new axles, 4 new 2x12's and a ton of grinding to get her back on the road. 

I also have a 14' PJ dump trailer, but it is only ever used for bigger jobs as it's just not as practical to maneuver. I welded that receiver to the back of the trailer so I didn't need to make 2 trips around the wood yard when splitting. I would not go very far with anything hooked to it as it is not reinforced, but it has held up to the big dump trailer hooked to it!


----------



## Wowzer

well that don't look good, what did he say it just started to sway and then flipped?

i want to get a tandem axle dump, and then put a trailer hitch on the back and tow the splitter behind it because i'm always going somewhere to get the wood, so would be nice to tow the splitter and cut and split into the dump, but those a future problems once i win the lottery


----------



## TX_DKW

Truck is on a hill. It doesn't squat... like ever.


----------



## Sagetown

I'm working on this. Stihl have a ways to go. 




At the extreme right starting up the hill is where the wood is from.


----------



## Sagetown

This is my load runner set-up taken last year with a load of small cedar.


another shot from the hill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Back when we had snow, I ran a load of slab wood, from the sawmill, to my house for burning,





That's a half cord, 4x4x4...

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well as the OP I guess I should post every once in a while ....

I have been away from the saw for most of the winter cause my ol' trusty $200 ten year old work horse F150 had a 4x4 problem and it wasn't going any where in 2wd with the snow we get here. I got it into my semi outdoor shop and ..... 

Hmmm dents in the outside cover/TTB arm .... and lots O kibbles inside ....








Daaaahhhhhmmm .....









I snapped all the ring bolts off!! 

Haven't done that in a while. I'm slowly getting back together as I had a parts truck so there will be loads yet.

In the mean time guys/gal's .... Keep on .... Runnin' Load's .....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Loading white pine logs,





all loaded up and headed for the BSM to be custom milled for a customer/friend,






SR


----------



## Northerner

Got some dry and green spruce last week. Put the ole 7.3 to work.


----------



## Northerner

Skidded out some green tamarak awhile ago, got it all to a place that I can access with my tractor when it dries up. Looking for a farm wagon I can put bunks on to haul it home.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I had some help today, so we went out and cut a load of firewood,






and ran it home, when we were done,






I have to mention, EVERYONE LOVES to run my Jonsered 2260!!






When we are headed out to the woods, I always hear, "don't forget Johnny!!" lol

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

When we got home, we started rolling those bad boys onto my TW's beam,






Onne through the 4-way wedge, you just grab the top piece and roll it over backwards, back onto the beam for re-splitting,






until you have the size splits you want,






and soon, you have a nice pile of split firewood!






It was a nice day to get out to the woods...

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

No loads here, we are on weight restrictions. Some roads are 50%


----------



## zogger

Ho hum, another day light suburban craigslist scrounging....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ohhhh those Russian's ......


Keep on .... Runnin' Load's ....


----------



## deerehunter

Little different type of loads 




this weekend. Dismantling a barn that is getting demolished to salvage the materials for our deer camp cabin build. 25 beams on the one load and couldn't get the springs to flex on my army trailer.


----------



## Yarz

Just bought a wood burner on Friday, so Sunday I went to get a load of Ash.


----------



## svk

deerehunter said:


> Little different type of loads View attachment 576591
> View attachment 576592
> View attachment 576593
> View attachment 576595
> View attachment 576596
> this weekend. Dismantling a barn that is getting demolished to salvage the materials for our deer camp cabin build. 25 beams on the one load and couldn't get the springs to flex on my army trailer.


Going to need to see a build thread on this project please!


----------



## deerehunter

I think that could be arranged!


----------



## deerehunter

If you notice in the first pic, that's part of the roof that the storm ripped off and placed in the ash tree next to the barn. There was a 60ft+ beam running the length of the barn but unfortunately it broke when it came down. We had to do the best we could with a backhoe but it wasn't the right machine for the job. Our buddie's skytrac was already rented for the weekend so we made do with what we had.


----------



## cuinrearview

Went out looking for morels in the Jeep on a new to me lot I got permission to cut tops on. Didn't find mushrooms yet but there are some beautiful red oak tops out there. These old friends do it right managing this lot. All of the tops are huge. The largest log cut was 53" dbh which is a huge departure from the twigs I see on landings around here. I took the J-red to get a little more time on it. It didn't sweat.

And since this thread is for loads of wood....

Wasn't even close to half of what. I cut, but something for me to play with the splitting axe at home with.


----------



## CaseyForrest

You need a little 4x8 trailer to pull behind that heep.


----------



## cuinrearview

CaseyForrest said:


> You need a little 4x8 trailer to pull behind that heep.


Got a trailer, and a wood truck. I hadn't been in this woods yet so I wanted to stay maneuverable. I took the saw thinking I'd maybe cut and leave wood on the ground to get later but I have a friend that loads rounds in anything so I felt like sending him a dumb pic.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Buddy of mine used to have a wrangler... and a 4x8 trailer.... We used to maneuver that combo through some hairy situations. Thats the only reason I mentioned it... Its a nimble size behind a wrangler and difficult to overload.

That and you can never have to many trailers.... They're like saws in their utilitarian value.


----------



## Rangerbait

cuinrearview said:


> Went out looking for morels in the Jeep on a new to me lot I got permission to cut tops on. Didn't find mushrooms yet but there are some beautiful red oak tops out there. These old friends do it right managing this lot. All of the tops are huge. The largest log cut was 53" dbh which is a huge departure from the twigs I see on landings around here. I took the J-red to get a little more time on it. It didn't sweat.View attachment 577128
> 
> And since this thread is for loads of wood....View attachment 577129
> 
> Wasn't even close to half of what. I cut, but something for me to play with the splitting axe at home with.



Looks like a nice Shagbark in the background there!


----------



## cuinrearview

Rangerbait said:


> Looks like a nice Shagbark in the background there!



Yes. It's a "small" tree in this lot. Plenty of up and coming shags in there. This round of culls was mostly red oak and maple.


----------



## Dr. Cornwallis

Uzi said:


> Had a pretty good haul today already brought in a trailer load the same size earlier this week. Probably have one more load this size yet to pickup. Should get 6-7 cords out of this job.
> View attachment 553912
> View attachment 553911
> View attachment 553910



Uzi, I love your MTTV. How expensive is maintenance and upkeep? I've considered buying one for a tree trimming/removal and logging truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzi

Dr. Cornwallis said:


> Uzi, I love your MTTV. How expensive is maintenance and upkeep? I've considered buying one for a tree trimming/removal and logging truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mines a HEMTT 977 it's been a great truck but not cheap to run. We register it at 94,000lbs to
pull the trailer which is about 1600 per year. Insurance is around 1200 liability only. Oil changes and upkeep isn't cheap either probably similar to a semi. It uses a lot of fluids between the hydraulic system, engine, transmission and has a lot of big/ expensive filters. Fuel mileage is horrible around 3.5 mpg. 
That being said it can do what other trucks can't short of buying a huge grapple truck which would be triple the money and 1/10th the off-road ability. We can go to a job and between a big chip truck and the HEMTT with trailer we can haul a massive amount in one trip. We usually don't leave until the job is over which saves a huge amount of time fuel and man hours when you aren't running back and forth to dump logs. We travel quite a bit and being able to do everything in one shot offsets the other costs for me. The crane is absolutely awesome saves us so much time and saw work. It can pick 2500 fully extended and 4500 at a 10 ft radius. The only other thing is the size and turning radius it's not always urban friendly. I live in a rural area with many small towns so it works for us. Any other questions ask away.


----------



## svk

Moving some aspen tonight


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> View attachment 577715
> 
> Moving some aspen tonight


?? looks like it was a fight for a decision what to do with the portage boards on the trailer..... lol ? wood or float trip?? guessing you didn't float trip for a load of wood now did you bud?!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ?? looks like it was a fight for a decision what to do with the portage boards on the trailer..... lol ? wood or float trip?? guessing you didn't float trip for a load of wood now did you bud?!


Nope just hauling wood for the next couple of weekends!


----------



## svk

Three (well 2 1/2 actually) loads today.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My wife and me, went around and gathered firewood that was left behind in spots where we cut in the past and also apple wood from tree trimming that was done earlier.

I took this pict. just when we got started,






I forgot to take a pict. after we got enough to call it a load, so this is probably the smallest load posted in this thread!





SR


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## svk

Last load of the day, all birch and maple.


----------



## svk

Last haul of the weekend.

I have about 4 cords to stack this afternoon and that will be all the wood I'm dealing with till next weekend.


----------



## Logger nate

You been busy. Looks good.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> You been busy. Looks good.


I'll have moved 6 cords and restacked 4.5 of it for the weekend. I'll definitely sleep well tonight.


----------



## svk

Not the largest or heaviest load I've hauled but definitely the most BTU's. Mostly seasoned red oak and yellow birch topped off with maple and white birch.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice! Sounds like prime stuff. I sure like birch.


----------



## SeMoTony

I know it ain't so with out pics but got a small w/b for the shed yesterday $10 auction price. On way home stopped by yard waste dump and found large tree cut short pieces that should fit just right.
Today found this on trailer to be left there, eisier to roll into my van!

these or the right length when split,but only loaded one yesterday,went back today to noodle a couple for a load. Glad air shocks add a bit more capacity. May have pics of burner & surrounding wood that was not necessary before.


----------



## blue924.9

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 577822



Is that a stock trailer? If so how does it work hauling wood. I Have been looking for an older stock trailer to haul wood myself


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I bought a NEW trailer today, to run loads with,







Actually, I bought it the other day, but I just went to get it today.

SR


----------



## svk

Beautiful!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Thanks, I think it's going to be a very good trailer for us...






SR


----------



## Logger nate

blue924.9 said:


> Is that a stock trailer? If so how does it work hauling wood. I Have been looking for an older stock trailer to haul wood myself


Yes it is, it works great for hauling wood. Low to the ground, much easier to get wood in and don't have to worry about blocks falling off or denting up the pickup


----------



## blue924.9

Logger nate said:


> Yes it is, it works great for hauling wood. Low to the ground, much easier to get wood in and don't have to worry about blocks falling off or denting up the pickup View attachment 579349



Do you load all the way full ? I posted asking about stock trailers awhile ago and weight was a concern.


----------



## Logger nate

blue924.9 said:


> Do you load all the way full ? I posted asking about stock trailers awhile ago and weight was a concern.


Yes I do. The main part is about 6' long 5' wide, and about 6' high so close to a cord. Green hard wood might be different but most of the stuff I cut is mostly dry pine or fir so haven't worried about weight. Most 2 axle 8 lug horse trailers are rated for about 14000# (mine is 5 lug) so I would think it would be fine.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I ran THIS walnut load to my BSM,






First thing I did then, was to take a slab off the log and then a couple flitches and turn it,






I then worked my way around the cant, grade sawing it as I went,






It did have a few pretty nice boards in it, but for the most part it didn't make much "top grade lumber", anyway here's the "tally",






These were the worst boards from that log, (not included in the above tally) I set them aside and cut them to 4' to be stickered separate,






That's todays load...

SR


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> Yes I do. The main part is about 6' long 5' wide, and about 6' high so close to a cord. Green hard wood might be different but most of the stuff I cut is mostly dry pine or fir so haven't worried about weight. Most 2 axle 8 lug horse trailers are rated for about 14000# (mine is 5 lug) so I would think it would be fine.


Just for comparison, I have an 8'X5' single axle dump trailer. One cord of green Oak is a pretty stout load and will push my Ram 1500 around. It has breaks, which make all the difference in the world, but I don't have the controller hooked up yet. The trailer is rated at 5,000 and weighs about 1500, so a cord of Oak pretty much maxes it out. I've seen people with tandem axle stock trailers loaded up pretty heavy with wood and they looked like the trailered well, Joe.


----------



## Logger nate

Weighed trailer with this load today, 6100# mostly red fir 6' long, 4' 6" wide, 6' high.


----------



## 95custmz

Big Maple:


----------



## svk

Busy day cleaning up blowdown. I'm a little short in the pickup box for the second load but I've got one dead tree along the driveway that I'll take in the morning to top it off.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Hauled dirt today, 8 loads of 10 yards each. My truck could hold more, but it didn't like dumping 10yds even.


----------



## 300zx_tt

Just a little white oak log, estimated weight is 4200lbs


----------



## rarefish383

Pretty log, Joe.


----------



## Marine5068

Sawyer Rob said:


> I bought a NEW trailer today, to run loads with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I bought it the other day, but I just went to get it today.
> 
> SR


Loads?.......Loads of cars I imagine. 
I had one about 5 years ago with a steel checker-plate deck. man was that a good old trailer. I bought it for $800 off a guy who was getting divorced and I sold it two years later for $2800


----------



## Marine5068

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, I ran THIS walnut load to my BSM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I did then, was to take a slab off the log and then a couple flitches and turn it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then worked my way around the cant, grade sawing it as I went,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did have a few pretty nice boards in it, but for the most part it didn't make much "top grade lumber", anyway here's the "tally",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the worst boards from that log, (not included in the above tally) I set them aside and cut them to 4' to be stickered separate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's todays load...
> 
> SR


That's too bad. But Walnut is always nice for some kind of project.


----------



## Marine5068

Yarz said:


> Just bought a wood burner on Friday, so Sunday I went to get a load of Ash.


Scrounged or buy it?


----------



## Marine5068

deerehunter said:


> And an extra bonus find this weekend in the woodlotView attachment 564397


Nice!


----------



## Yarz

Marine5068 said:


> Scrounged or buy it?


Scrounged the wood. Saw a plywood sign along the road that said free wood, you haul. So I stopped in to see what it was about. I had to take the big truck back the next day to get what you see there.

Got another load from a friend that runs a landscape management company and allows some tree companies to dump their chips and some logs at his business. A few of us spent some time cutting/splitting/loading trucks. Sorry for the quality:


----------



## Marine5068

Yarz said:


> Scrounged the wood. Saw a plywood sign along the road that said free wood, you haul. So I stopped in to see what it was about. I had to take the big truck back the next day to get what you see there.
> 
> Got another load from a friend that runs a landscape management company and allows some tree companies to dump their chips and some logs at his business. A few of us spent some time cutting/splitting/loading trucks. Sorry for the quality:



That's definitely not plywood.
Looks like some good heating wood there.
Nice score.


----------



## svk

A little bit of "backwoods bitcoin". Worked up this load this morning and traded it to my friend/HS classmate who is an excellent welder for redoing my trailer fenders last fall.


----------



## svk

One of two loads today from what we split last night and this morning.


----------



## Jere39

Like to see the head on that weed-wacker if that is what you are using to cut your loads


----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> Like to see the head on that weed-wacker if that is what you are using to cut your loads


Lol that was just the shaft on its way to the dump. Had already parted it out to steal the coil.


----------



## svk

Last load for at least a solid month.


----------



## tnflatbed

A little driveway cleanup for a friend this morning, if you look behind the cab you can see where it snapped off about 8-10 above the ground. Another good load still on ground but between being soaked from torrential down pours and biting ants I think Ill call it good for today.


----------



## svk

Sweet sideboards!


----------



## tnflatbed

Thanks, I just used some 5/4 deck boards, good thing is 10 footers work perfect no cutting required.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## moondoggie

svk said:


> Sweet sideboards!


For now


----------



## homemade

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 588791



Awe come on.... she's barely sqattin'. You can get a little more on 'er. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek

Oh, there have been some sweet load's been posted lately!!

You know the deal guy's, and gal's .... Keep on .... Runnin' Load's....


----------



## svk

Best I can do for recent loads. Camping scrounge of cedar and jack pine.

That rootball in the middle was dry but oozed sap and burned hot and long.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Best I can do for recent loads. Camping scrounge of cedar and jack pine.
> 
> That rootball in the middle was dry but oozed sap and burned hot and long.
> 
> View attachment 591947


me thinks, you need a MUCH larger boat!!! MUCH!! think barge size! also. I put a new chain, on the 395 36 inch bar,,and took it for a spin on a large log I had. ZOWWWEEYS!!!!! that saw has balls!!! and you DONT start it, without the decomp!!!


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> me thinks, you need a MUCH larger boat!!! MUCH!! think barge size! also. I put a new chain, on the 395 36 inch bar,,and took it for a spin on a large log I had. ZOWWWEEYS!!!!! that saw has balls!!! and you DONT start it, without the decomp!!!


I am over 20 miles back into the bush by paddle power!! No motors, just armstrong method!


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> I am over 20 miles back into the bush by paddle power!! No motors, just armstrong method!


you rowed that boat,,by paddle,,for 20 miles, loaded like that??? serious??


----------



## svk

Hell no. I rowed that canoe (yes rowed) a tad over 20 miles carrying packs with fishing gear, camping gear, and food over 5 portages. I gathered the wood just down the lake from the campsite.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Hmmmm ....

We should do a inventory of all the forms of Runnin' Loads transportation, I think we are short a plane and a tank for a full list ....

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> Hmmmm ....
> 
> We should do a inventory of all the forms of Runnin' Loads transportation, I think we are short a plane and a tank for a full list ....
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....


Truck, car, van, joker, lawn mower, tractor, ATV, horse, moose, canoe, human. Any I've missed?


----------



## H-Ranch

Not in this thread, but I think it counts. May be the closest thing to a tank so far.




http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/converting-tracked-atv-to-hydro-drive.252369/


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Truck, car, van, joker, lawn mower, tractor, ATV, horse, moose, canoe, human. Any I've missed?



Sled? Any toboggans yet?


----------



## lefturnfreek

She got tracks .... so close enough to a tank for this guy!! Check!!

Sleds and tobogans ... pretty sure that's a check ....!!

The pink Barbie jeep still makes me giggle .....

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Yarz

Cut some free oak today. Got two loads of it before I started running out of daylight.


----------



## 95custmz

. Check out this large tree trunk. The old F250 handles it like a boss. See footage about 14 min. in vid.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yup ... look's like you and me both shoulda been truck testers for Ford .... ha ha ha ....

Keep on..... Runnin' Loads ..... !!!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## chucker

gotta love the veracity of a go getter like logger nate, just like a timex he keeps on ticken .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

lefturnfreek said:


> Hmmmm ....
> 
> We should do a inventory of all the forms of Runnin' Loads transportation, I think we are short a plane and a tank for a full list ....
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....



I sold 2 cords several years ago wood that was air shipped to the bush. The guy worked for NAC (Northern Air Cargo) so the air freight was space A and free.


----------



## 300zx_tt

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 598471



If I tried that **** near me, I'd have 15 state troopers on my tail within 5 miles. I'm jealous of you guys!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya, that's a damn good jag on that truck even if it is lighter pine. He has at least taken the effort to make a solid cage for the box, kudos there!!

Even around here the RCMP and DOT would be taking a hard look. As long as it's strapped well and nothing is falling off, and it doesn't look too badly over loaded they would just let ya go. They have zero tolerance for anything that falls off a load. They lean heavy on the commercial trucking guys of all types cause it's their job and they do lots of miles as compared to some local that might do 2-3 loads of wood like that in a year. It would have to be a dangerous looking load to knab a non pro.

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Thankfully we are able to access this area without going on the hwy.
Well it's not exactly light pine, we call it tamarack, I'm told the official name is western larch. Normally heavier than pine in this area. Just for fun I weighed one of the half rounds-68 lbs.- 22 in row you can see=1496 lbs. per row-5 rows plus partial row at back= roughly 7500 lbs. Not oak but heavy stuff for us


----------



## lefturnfreek

Oooold pic but I still love it...




White and black poplar and off road only Ford testing!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!!


----------



## Logger nate

lefturnfreek said:


> Oooold pic but I still love it...
> 
> View attachment 598964
> 
> 
> White and black poplar and off road only Ford testing!!
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!!


Nice load! You and my buddy could make some great advertisements for Ford. Snow! That's awesome, I feel better now, lol (it was 92 here yesterday )


----------



## lefturnfreek

No chance of snow here right now as we cycle from 85-95 during the day, that pic is from 5-6 years ago during early winter.
Justa lil on that truck, 1.5ish C and for perspective, truck has a 6in lift ... ya it gets worked!!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!!


----------



## 95custmz

Is it a diesel or a gasser?


----------



## lefturnfreek

5.0 gasser auto, it lives in 4 low and was $200.

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## Cowboy254

For the last few years I've been cutting wood at a farm owned by an impending divorcee single mother. I cut wood for her, I cut wood for me sort of arrangement. However the ex-husband has bought her out of the farm so that's the end of that. She was expecting to have moved to the other side of the country by now and so refused my offers of cutting a winter's worth of wood for her but the family court put the kybosh on that due to the children, with the result that she was now virtually out of wood and living in a rented house getting cold with another 6 weeks worth of burning season to go. 

So I took her a load of stuff that I had cut from her former farm. I'll admit, it is stuff that I had picked out of my woodshed this year that is not quite as good. The small branch material of blue gum and candlebark is pretty ashy. There's some swamp gum in there as well that is also ashy, though it is pretty dense. However, she has been complaining that the heater in the rented house burns down too fast and ashy wood will burn more slowly. So really I'm doing her a favour by giving her crappy ashy wood. Even after this, I suspect I'll need to make another trip out there with some more.




I'm a bit embarrassed about my puny trailer after seeing some of the monstro-loads you blokes haul around. The cops would come down on me like a load of bricks if I tried to do a @Logger nate .


----------



## Cowboy254

I should clarify, I am grateful to have had the opportunity to cut wood at her old farm and the arrangement was mutually beneficial. What has me reluctant to give her the best of my wood pile is that she repeatedly refused my offers to cut wood for her when the opportunity was there and now she finds herself in a situation where she doesn't have enough and no longer has the farm where I could cut for her.

It's a bit like taking a lady out for dinner. I'm happy to buy you dessert but if you decide you don't want one then don't go thinking it's cool to eat half of mine.


----------



## dancan

Hmm, trailer load lol


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Hmm, trailer load lol


What's the conversion factor? 1 trailer load = 3/4 van load?


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Hmm, trailer load lol



About the same BTUs though


----------



## SeMoTony

Cowboy254 said:


> About the same BTUs though



cantelievered out of the brush before the 1st was noodled squarish & loaded

second was loaded easier with roll. I am not abusing that mini van. It has air shocks and 1250# overloads on the back HD front suspension. Somebody on another thread guessed 250# so I had to research; green red oak 61# cu. ft. average dia. 29 3/4 " 31" high. Using online geometry support that ramp supported 712#. Just out here having a bit o' fun
Stay safe


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> About the same BTUs though



About right on that .
What I don't have in quality I'll make up for in quantity lol


----------



## tnflatbed

"quantity has a quality all its own"  I love these non truck pics makes me want to own a mini-van.... well just a little


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cowboy254 said:


> It's a bit like taking a lady out for dinner. I'm happy to buy you dessert but if you decide you don't want one then don't go thinking it's cool to eat half of mine.


You've met my daughter? In Australia?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

SeMoTony: You might want to mount an air bag behind the drivers seat...


----------



## Cowboy254

tnflatbed said:


> I love these non truck pics makes me want to own a mini-van.... well just a little



How about a Subaru?




I had some in my daughter's car seat but didn't get a shot of that.


----------



## nighthunter

I remember one day with my uncles and we're were cutting hurley butts to make hurlerys and we had about 120 of them cut so we loaded a 20 foot trailer as high and as much as we could they were unbelievably heavey sometimes taking all three of us to lift them we had about 20 left to load so we stuck them in the back of the 2 seater jeep anyway on the way home we blewout 2 tires on the trailer next thing as we were trying to limp the trailer home we got pulled over by the cops and my uncle got done for overloading and carrying to many passengers .it's a pity I didn't get a pic of the jeep and trailer but a couple of pics of a hurley butts and a hurley
Leason learned I suppose


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yaaa.... remind me to never loan any of you chip chucker's any of my trucks.... and cars too apparently !!!

Keep on ..... Runnin' Loads !!!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 600578


If this thread was able to have it's own avatar this should be it.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well ... mosquitoes are almost gone up ... wasp's ain't .... found 2 nests the hard way in my to be split pile tonight. 3 people are taking dirt naps in Mb this year from wasp stings, I'll let ya know tomorrow what's up ...


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> Well ... mosquitoes are almost gone up ... wasp's ain't .... found 2 nests the hard way in my to be split pile tonight. 3 people are taking dirt naps in Mb this year from wasp stings, I'll let ya know tomorrow what's up ...


No fun. 

From what I hear the bee stings are normally the ones that cause anaphylactic shock but wasps can too. Hate those things.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## lefturnfreek

That counts as a load!! 1 more off the list ....

So as you have guessed I'm still up cutting grass, not making it buut damn a couple of em still burn pretty good!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## tnflatbed

Cowboy254 said:


> How about a Subaru?
> 
> View attachment 600464
> 
> 
> I had some in my daughter's car seat but didn't get a shot of that.
> 
> View attachment 600465


 Cowboy, you are truly hardcore


----------



## deadtrees

I had a good load on the Tacoma. It was punky cottonwood and had very little weight. It got bad before I had a chance to make firewood out of it so it was off to the yard waste site. I felt good getting rid of it as I know it is not much for firewood.


----------



## Cowboy254

deadtrees said:


> I had a good load on the Tacoma. It was punky cottonwood and had very little weight. It got bad before I had a chance to make firewood out of it so it was off to the yard waste site. I felt good getting rid of it as I know it is not much for firewood.
> 
> View attachment 600959



Not even the firepit?


----------



## TreeswingerPerth

Here's one of my loads , 19 in so far .


----------



## deadtrees

We do not have a firepit. We have talked about having one but have not got excited about it.


----------



## SeMoTony

Sandhill Crane said:


> SeMoTony: You might want to mount an air bag behind the drivers seat...


The one in the driver's seat is usually enough 4 me HD suspension all around is more for carrying milled logs since my wb is small & in the shed.
Stay safe


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Haywire said:


>



You make that?


----------



## lknchoppers

Loaded Up !! Ready To Roll !!


----------



## tnflatbed

TreeswingerPerth love the ranger, does it have the 3.2 diesel in it? I wished the American market could offer the global ranger I have always wanted one.


----------



## Uzi

It's been a great summer here we've hauled in tons and tons of logs. I'm looking forward to Cooler weather and firing up the splitter.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I ran a load today, a wagon load, that we also filled today...

It's mostly walnut and ash with a couple aspen thrown in that I pushed out with the dozer to get them out of my way a few months ago...

I lifted them with my tractor and put them over the wagon, while my helper cut them to firewood lengths,







It doesn't take long top cut a cord this way, I just pulled the wagon to where the tree's were,






AND soon I had my wagon loaded, It sure beats cutting them on the ground and having to load my hand! 






Maybe tomorrow will be "splitting" day...

SR


----------



## panolo

@Uzi In your 3rd pic what kind of tree is that from?


----------



## Uzi

panolo said:


> @Uzi In your 3rd pic what kind of tree is that from?



It's honey locust really great firewood more BTU's per pound than some species of oak. It splits nice too when we remove one I save every piece we can.


----------



## panolo

Cool. Never saw that one before. Thanks!


----------



## MarcusScott03

and the back of the Suburban is full too. Its Black Oak


----------



## MarcusScott03

Another load split ready for stacking


----------



## Sandhill Crane

88 degrees and 80% humidity. 
Still delivering...
Edit: and processing.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

That would be well above normal temp for the middle of summer here, never mind almost winter! Low of 36*, high of 52* here today.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth

tnflatbed said:


> TreeswingerPerth love the ranger, does it have the 3.2 diesel in it? I wished the American market could offer the global ranger I have always wanted one.



Hi , 
The engine in the Ranger is a Mazda B2500 diesel 1996 model , the Rangers of that series were basically rebadged Mazda's here in the UK .
It's got 143000 miles on the clock and still going strong .


----------



## mesupra

Here is a pic of a friend's log loader trailer made from a older gaftner loader off a John Deere 350 dozer/crawler. It's a great little loader. Not sure of its max capacity but the log on top was a white pine 34" at the but 14' long. I assume somewhere around 2500-3000 lbs. Awesome trailer to be able to use to haul some saw logs.


----------



## rarefish383

Now that is what I call a firewood trailer, Joe.


----------



## mesupra

It's a slick little rig. Axles are off a old cattle trailer mounted to a old truck frame. Actually hauls great but does get a little ass heavy with wood 16' or more.


----------



## Yarz

That's neat!


----------



## cuinrearview

Beautiful morning for cutting here in SW lower MI. Got a load of red oak for the owners of the woods where I cut, and some white ash for me. Really loving the little J-red.


----------



## Yarz

I also took advantage of the beautiful day today. I brought home some maple.











There's some in the back of both vehicles too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I see I'm not the only one with a phone that has a 70s era porno blur. Yours have sawdust in the lense too?

My phone is supposed to be waterproof, yet how does sawdust get in?!

I meant to get a pic of the wood dumped out, but forgot. Ran a 5.5 cord load to Copper Center (about 150 miles from here). Hit snow on the way there.

Was a nice drive, slow going in the dumptruck though, some of the hills I was down to 5th gear, maybe 25-30mph. (Not sure, speedo doesn't work). I just know 2000 rpm in 7th is about 45 (or 1500 in 8th), 1800 rpm in 8th is 55, and 2100 is 65.


----------



## Yarz

ValleyFirewood said:


> I see I'm not the only one with a phone that has a 70s era porno blur. Yours have sawdust in the lense too?
> My phone is supposed to be waterproof, yet how does sawdust get in?!





I think it's just scratched up from being taken in and out of my pocket for years. I've probably had it for 6-7 years.


----------



## Yarz

Brought home another load today:


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I have been out and about doing some loads myself, nothing really pic worthy but I have a few.







Typical mixed load of 4's, kibbles and stuff to be split.






The lil package of hell sent critters, 7-8 lays deep of em. Took me a few hrs to pick 1 log, run, wait ... repeat till I got down to that nest. 




Facing southish







Facing Northish




I have been cleaning out a area in my bush that I use as my own junk yard, mostly for other peoples stuff unfortunately .... 
Our ol Massey 65 with the 3 point bush mower got a good bunch of it done, quickly. 


Keep on ... Runnin' Loads .....


----------



## wood4heat

4Runner got a workout! 




4831 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## gunny100

nice load


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Had a customer come by this morning for 4 bulk bags of sawdust. They are in the area of 400-500lbs each (guessing, never weighed one). Showed up with a trailer I'm not sure I'd load a lawn tractor on. Loaded 3 bags, and 1 was going to go in the truck, but they decided to just do 2 on the trailer and were going to come back... 120 mile round trip drive... ok...?!

Was near closing time so called to see if they were still coming. Nope, trailer broke on the way home.

Bugged me a bit that they didn't call and say they weren't coming back. Seems like it would be common courtesy anyhow, since they were aware someone that could load the bags was staying at the shop JUST for them.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya that's a lil off on their part, like you said, woulda been common courtesy....

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads ....!!!


----------



## Jere39

*Runnin smaller loads and shorter distances*

I am fortunate enough to do most of my cutting here on my own property. And most of my property is a pretty flat hill top where I cut dead Red Oak, process where it falls, and transport from there. But, this year I had a half dozen dead Reds taken down along my driveway where my utility lines run, so I had a pro climb the trees and chunk them down from the top. (there was more than a little comment about said pro and his practices when I posted video). That left me with 8'-12' chunks of tree down over the hillside that my driveway is terraced along, and into some thick brush. I could have scrambled down the hill with saw and cut in the brush to man-carry size, but I then would have been the man doing the carry. So, I backed my small log arch to the edge of my driveway and pulled the winch cable down the hill. I choked the logs one at a time and started hand winching up the embankment.




Notice the high tech wheel chock there at the top. You can also see my neighbor's out building at the bottom. I might have been able to get permission to drive across their lawn, but ground is a little soft, wouldn't want to drag there, so I would have been sawing, loading to trailer, and likely rutting up a neighbor's lawn.

My Brittany and partner was ever vigilant, and for the most part excited at all the chipmunks that were root out on this mission:




Once I got each log winched to the top, I had to re-choke and re-hitch for the drag:




Then it was about a half mile drag down my driveway and along a cart path to a comfortable, flat, place to process point:




I make up for volume with dogged and dog-assisted perseverance. Plus, I love my time in the woods, so I don't mind that it takes me a whole afternoon to accomplish what some of you do with FEL and dump trailers in one load.


----------



## chucker

jere39 said !
"I make up for volume with dogged and dog-assisted perseverance. Plus, I love my time in the woods, so I don't mind that it takes me a whole afternoon to accomplish what some of you do with FEL and dump trailers in one load. "
a man's time in the wood's is his own ....


----------



## Sandhill Crane

jere39: It's is a beautiful way to spend a day. To simply enjoy the hard work, and the moment. 
With some basic tools to assist, it really is a pleasure to experience that. 
Our son, and my older brother from California visiting for a couple weeks. 
Our son is 29 now.
Rainy morning...old photos.
I enjoyed the minimum impact of using the quad, trailer and arch. Left behind were some uprooted stumps and scattered brush. No paths or trails except for crushed leaves.


----------



## Sandhill Crane




----------



## Sawyer Rob

Lately, the loads I've been "running" are moving logs to my BSM and taking the "cants" away,







Also of course, taking the slab wood away to be cut into firewood lengths.

SR


----------



## chucker

Sawyer Rob said:


> Lately, the loads I've been "running" are moving logs to my BSM and taking the "cants" away,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also of course, taking the slab wood away to be cut into firewood lengths.
> 
> SR


? you cutting ties or just cant's for re-milling later ?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The cants ARE for re-milling later, I'm also milling some 5/4 now too...






SR


----------



## Wood Bison

I don't know if that's a wasp or bee hive. Seems like you won the stinging insect lottery! One day when I was cutting some trees in my woodlot, I thought I pulled my leg muscles while making a cut. My whole left leg was hurting but then my neck and the right side of my face started hurting. I looked down away from the cut and I was covered head to toe in wasps! I set down the saw as carefully as I could so I didn't have an accident because it's much too easy to trip in the dense brush, then I set the land speed record running down the road while slapping my neck and beard. After taking the dead wasps out of my beard I realized the saw was still running but there was also a large cloud(?) of wasps interested in the saw. I took a long fire kill sapling and switched it off, lifted it by the handle and hoisted the saw out of hell itself. I marked that area so I knew not to try finishing up the tree I was processing. Now here I am picking up 4' lengths of another tree on the other side of my road. I noticed exactly where I was previously cutting there was another cloud of angry wasps flying around. I was pissed that they were around wood that was ready to be loaded. So I ever so slowly picked the pieces up and wasn't stung again.


----------



## mesupra

Sawyer Rob, how do you like your Agco Allis? Is that air cooled? Ive been keeping my eye open for a larger 4x4 tractor to better utilize my igland winch or a skidder and it seems the Agco are really cheap for their size compared to most other brands.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I have two of them, bought them both new, they have been GREAT tractors for us!

Yes, it is air cooled, very efficient!

I'm going to buy another one, if the "right" size comes along...

SR


----------



## mesupra

They are few and far between here in maine. But I'm willing to travel or ship


----------



## lefturnfreek

Wood Bison said:


> I don't know if that's a wasp or bee hive...



Ya those were wasp's!!! That was 1 of the 2 nest's that were in my wood pile.

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wood Bison said:


> I don't know if that's a wasp or bee hive. Seems like you won the stinging insect lottery! One day when I was cutting some trees in my woodlot, I thought I pulled my leg muscles while making a cut. My whole left leg was hurting but then my neck and the right side of my face started hurting. I looked down away from the cut and I was covered head to toe in wasps! I set down the saw as carefully as I could so I didn't have an accident because it's much too easy to trip in the dense brush, then I set the land speed record running down the road while slapping my neck and beard. After taking the dead wasps out of my beard I realized the saw was still running but there was also a large cloud(?) of wasps interested in the saw. I took a long fire kill sapling and switched it off, lifted it by the handle and hoisted the saw out of hell itself. I marked that area so I knew not to try finishing up the tree I was processing. Now here I am picking up 4' lengths of another tree on the other side of my road. I noticed exactly where I was previously cutting there was another cloud of angry wasps flying around. I was pissed that they were around wood that was ready to be loaded. So I ever so slowly picked the pieces up and wasn't stung again.



They aren't froze?


----------



## Wood Bison

ValleyFirewood said:


> They aren't froze?


They're frozen now, certainly not when I disrupted their busy little sadistic community!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I cut a load of ash today, it was ash that power line guys cut down along the power line that crosses my property,






I put a new 20" bar/chain on my 268XP and it was really zinging along!!






I bought this 268xp NEW back in the 80's, and it's been a good saw,






Now I need to get that load split!

SR


----------



## HardyBurner35

Getting ready for winter 2017 here in Illinois. We had to fire the wood burner up today.


----------



## svk

Big load but only had to go 150 yards down my driveway. The first pic is the nice birch and the second is with three smaller maple on top. Ready to go into my new wood rack under the sauna awning. Most likely won't be burning this until 19' or 20'.


----------



## dancan

Moved a chit load of wood today


----------



## dancan

A bit more today


----------



## 95custmz

Nice load. Sure you couldn't get a couple more sticks in there? LOL


----------



## dancan

Not my truck so I was conservative while loading


----------



## lefturnfreek

dancan said:


> Not my truck so I was conservative while loading



Ha ha ha I need a friend like you .... I wouldn't loan any of mine my on road truck to haul wood ..... and never mind half the goons in this thread .... k ... I resemble that too but that's beside the point .... 

Keep On .... Runnin' Load's ....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I'd need to take pics. Dumped off 4 cords last night, did a 1 cord order this morning and now working on a 5 cord order, though have to move that truck out and do a 2 cord order in the morning. I deliver around 10-12 cords a week.


----------



## chucker

start of the week is good with a 2 cord load of dry red oak this morning . cold and blowing snow here now with 3" due on wednesday .. snow plow is ready to rock and snow!


----------



## Wowzer

dancan said:


> A bit more today


How did you like that dump in thr back, I have been considering making one for my truck just trying to decide if it's worth it.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseldash

Ran a small load today, got the truck a little dirty, and a little exercise too boot. Not a bad day!


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

2 loads the other weekend. More to get, you can see the rest by the excavator. One load was hemlock the other maple.


----------



## Stumpefy

Ash and Maple from back in May.


----------



## Stumpefy

Silver Maple


----------



## TeeMan

My neighbor's Elm tree...at least half of it, the other half went with my firewood cutting friend.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So this was a mixed load from the other day, bit o 4fts to the pile for another year, some block to split and kibbles cause .... I fired the boiler.





Just heating the shop at the moment but will be heating the house by Wednesday night as it bumping close to -10 F according to the weather guessers, then it'll be feed good dry 4fts from the stack. A lil more snow here now than in that pic as we got 8ish inch's in the last few days. Some guys are ditch banging with there sleds already. 

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ...!!


----------



## crowbuster

That is cold. Do you shoot any of those big coyotes up there ? I would love to take a few as well as a wolf. Stay warm


----------



## svk

I got a wolf the last year they had a season. Got several death threats towards me and my kids from anti hunters when the pics hit social media.


----------



## crowbuster

People just don't have a clue. And they claim we are the nuts !


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya, winter showed up a lil early and a lil mean, I'm not impressed but nothing I can do ... but gives me something to gripe about at Tim's once a week !!!

Yup, not too many 4 legged critters haven't been taken by natural causes by me at one time or another, ya know lead poisoning .... ha ha. The coyotes we have around here aren't very big but they fall over just the same. We get them on the quarter next to use all the time as the owner has cattle there and a few brave ones will come up and eat apples off my lawn. 

The wolves are a lot more timid but are around, closer to the mountains 1/2 hr either north or south of me. I haven't taken one in 10 years probably but I was stalked up a quad trail by 4-5 that I saw, yes I was armed and yes I was a lil concerned. Popped off a few warning rounds and they were gone. Moose, bears and skunks are the critters I really worry bout especially the skunks as they are contravening the Geneva Convention's act of possessing and using chemical weapons!!

SVK .... that sucks, I have no love for snow flakes like that!! Yes, they are out there and funny how loud they can be over a cleanly shot animal, as compared to what a wolf does to the cow it attacks, slowly attacks, eats, attacks ... till the cow dies ... slowly .... but that's "natural" ... and fine by them ... uhhh ....

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

My lil adult entertainment area!!!





I got given around 500 bowling pins a few years ago, they contain wood sooo they count in this thread, and I think this summer I will have to go get more cause I'm getting low ....

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads .... !!


----------



## svk

Bowling pins make great firestarter once you get done with shooting at them. My grandpa used to use cracked bowling pins from the local bowling alley.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha .... there's basically a pile of chips when we're done with them!!!

Yes, they are hard wood and work awesome. The previous owner of a local bowling alley was a bit of a pack rat so guy was so happy for us just to take all we could from the basement.

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads .... !!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Any one else make a shelf or storage area in their cutting trucks?







I spent a coupla hrs this fall making one, now Jesus cry's a lil when I pick up a proper wood saw and a screw gun so don't critique it too hard, but it works!! 
I now have space for all that lil junk that use too sit on the seat on the upper shelf, oil, fuel, spare bars, chains ..... all go in the lower rack against the back wall.

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads .... !!!


----------



## Plowboy83

Finally got a day off had to deliver 4 cords of wood today. It was kinda nice to get off the tractor and do some physical work for once this month. Not a bad Sunday wife and kids are at a softball tournament just me the dogs and a few Coors lights


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, don't let other people get you down. That wolf was HUGE, I'd have shot it too


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, don't let other people get you down. That wolf was HUGE, I'd have shot it too


Oh trust me, they didn't. 

Although I did get in an internet argument on a different subject and someone called me a snowflake. Still laughing about that one.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I lived around wolves much of my life, The things I personally have seen them do, would make most folks cringe!

Our ancestors got it right! They had the wolves under control and I have no problem getting them back that way, any way we can! 

SR


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> I lived around wolves much of my life, The things I personally have seen them do, would make most folks cringe!
> 
> Our ancestors got it right! They had the wolves under control and I have no problem getting them back that way, any way we can!
> 
> SR


Agree completely.

I was born shortly after the wolf bounty ended. We were outdoor people yet I never even saw a wolf in the wild until I was 11 years old. They were around but knew their place and kept their distance. 

The deer hunting was fantastic back then and moose numbers were steady. Now deer are way down, moose are nearly gone, and wolves are everywhere.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

To get this thread back on track, I milled a hard maple for a friend today, he left behind a couple of the boards for me,







Anyway, I "ran" all the rest of the lumber with my tractor,






to his truck, where he loaded it,






and left with some very nice 5/4 maple!

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Mother Nature has been on a hell of a mood swing lately.

This morning it was -5*. Car wouldn't start, finally got that going. Processor wouldn't start, had to put a heater on it, then the dumptruck wouldn't start (I forgot the dump bed lower switch on and it drained the battery.
The car is a real moody bit3$ when it gets down to negative temps unless I plug it in and I didn't (was in the 20s when I went to bed around midnight). Dunno what the deal was with the procesor. It would start, run 2-3 seconds and quit. Oil pressure switch maybe? It's never giving me trouble before though.

Got all dressed up, all the junk warmed up, and before I know it, it's 30* and the wind is blowing 30mph. Dealt with that Saturday too, only 50+ mph winds. Started up in the AM and like a switch, boom, calm as could be by late afternoon.

Sure makes processing wood a pain. Have already had to throw down tire chains twice now, once I my small dumptruck and once on the log truck. Probably going to haul 2 or 3 loads this week, so that means humping chains too many times!


----------



## RDA Lawns

Couple loads of oak I've hauled home to sell for firewood.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Ryan'smilling

Here's a full cord of white oak in my F250. Curb weight is very light on this truck (300 I6, 2wd, single cab, 5 speed, 1/4 tank of gas), so I'm either legal or just over the limit, but not by much.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Love seeing the older Ford trucks still working hard and hauling more than they should be .


----------



## Ykmajik

Here is my last load of firewood for the winter. For the house anyway.


----------



## Dieseldash

Ryan'smilling said:


> Here's a full cord of white oak in my F250. Curb weight is very light on this truck (300 I6, 2wd, single cab, 5 speed, 1/4 tank of gas), so I'm either legal or just over the limit, but not by much.
> 
> View attachment 613305



That 300 six is an awesome motor. You can't kill them. Stump pulling torque like a diesel. Nice rig!!


----------



## svk

Love how it's barely squatting too

You still have cab corners. Was this a southern truck?


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Dieseldash said:


> That 300 six is an awesome motor. You can't kill them. Stump pulling torque like a diesel. Nice rig!!



It's been a great truck. Only left me stranded once (in my own driveway) when the fuel tank switch failed 5 years ago. Then, just last week the water pump went out, but I was luckily only a mile from home. Otherwise it's been 100% reliable. Not a speed demon by any means, but with 4.10 gears in the back and the granny low first gear, I can get up the hill eventually. I've towed some bigger trailers than I should have, and it doesn't complain. My tractor on my deckover is in the 10k range, 55-60 on the highway in 4th is about all I can hope for. 



svk said:


> Love how it's barely squatting too
> 
> You still have cab corners. Was this a southern truck?



Thanks Steve, (assuming you mean my truck). I bought it in Washington state. I don't drive it much in the winter, but I've been meaning to get a coat of fluid film on the underside, and some wax on the body. It deserves it. Maybe when I do the water pump. 

I'd like to add some over loads or air bags, but I'm also considering swapping to a newer 4x4 with an automatic and an extra cab, so we'll see which happens first.


----------



## 300zx_tt

Got this wonky ash log from my FIL's buddy. Gonna mill it next weekend and see what she looks like. Hardly a load for the old 350.


----------



## lefturnfreek

RDA Lawns said:


> Love seeing the older Ford trucks still working hard and hauling more than they should be .



Ha ha ... right since day one ... just the way they were designed to be used and worked !!!

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!!


----------



## svk

Saw a sweet F350 flatbed dualey down here in FL today. Maybe an 87' or so and it was completely rust free.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Such a nice day here in Ohio AND I took the week off from the day job so it was some stress relief time. After lunch went up in the woods and got a load of standing dead ash.






The mighty 1/2 ton is still going. LOL Had to get out some and play as it has been a while. Honestly don't know how much we have now but we are down quite a bit. Still have over 100 cord under roof but don't have exact figures for you. Our 80 cord storage shed got taken out by a mini tornado so we are unloading it currently. 






This is at my place so it's straight to the stove. Trees have been standing dead for about 3 years.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Cut a couple cords of wood today and took several calls. Started the day off at 7 cords on the books to cut. Ended the day after cutting 2.5 cords at 12 cords on the books.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Kevin in Ohio said:


> ..... Still have over 100 cord under roof but don't have exact figures for you. Our 80 cord storage shed got taken out by a mini tornado so we are unloading it currently....



Ok ... we need pic's of thaaaat!!!

I thought I had a lil storage problem with a couple 25c rows ....

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads....!!!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

lefturnfreek said:


> Ok ... we need pic's of thaaaat!!!
> 
> I thought I had a lil storage problem with a couple 25c rows ....
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads....!!!




























Dad in front to give some scale.






Barn at my place that wind got too. I'm redoing this barn and got it safe again but moved the wood out. There was about 35 cord there.






80 cord shed. We filled/emptied this one twice. It is totaled now.






Wind got this shed 3 times since we first fixed it up. Just in a wind tunnel I guess and broke nearly every post. Too bad to fix it back.






Only reason it still semi standing is that it is leaning on the stack. It's stacked about 8 1/2 ft high.


----------



## artbaldoni

Here's the 1st load for me this season.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Kevin in Ohio said:


> ... Only reason it still semi standing is that it is leaning on the stack. It's stacked about 8 1/2 ft high.



Hola ... I think we have a winner in this thread!!! 

That is a huge amount of of wood for personal use.... it is for personal use, right..? Kinda like some of us about saws and ammo... ha ha!!!

I didn't think I'd ever have to say this but, have thought of putting more wood in that one shed? Use it as a structual support system, problem solved!!

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

lefturnfreek said:


> Hola ... I think we have a winner in this thread!!!
> 
> That is a huge amount of of wood for personal use.... it is for personal use, right..? Kinda like some of us about saws and ammo... ha ha!!!
> 
> I didn't think I'd ever have to say this but, have thought of putting more wood in that one shed? Use it as a structual support system, problem solved!!
> 
> Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!



Yes, just personal use as we don't sell. dad uses about 8 cord a year at their house and I'm about 13 cord. When I was a kid we were scrounging as we didn't have our own land. we did dead cleanups and fencerows to get a ahead. A neighbor lady let us take the dead out of her woods but wanted no live trees cut so we couldn't make driveways. We ran it all out with a lawnmower and trailer which was fun for me as I got to drive and unload while Dad was cutting. Once we did a fencerow for another farmer word spread like wild fire as we treated his land like our own. Walked in when wet, windrowed the brush out in the field and cut everything to at least 2 inches in diameter. We hauled out when it was dry or froze. Phone kept ringing with other farmers wanting us to do theirs. A lesson for those on here if you need a wood source.

As time went on, Dad got a farm as did I and now we can't keep up with weather damage and dead stuff. It's a nice problem to have though. 

Dad's farm has a lot of big stuff on it so one tree adds up fast.







Wind blew the top out of this one and it yielded 15 cord till it was done. Tree was over 400 years old.






This one is still going strong.






Can you say a healthy Sycamore?


----------



## pinerider

Just some bike loads lately![photo=medium]4896[/photo]


----------



## lefturnfreek

And here is why I just love this thread, from tree's the size of trucks to running loads by bike!!!

I absolutely love it!!! 

You know the deal, keep on Runnin' Loads!!!


----------



## H-Ranch

Back to boring ol' trailer loads. Nice mix of ash, locust, oak, hickory, and maybe cherry. Not a bad one in the bunch.

Had a good time with FIL in the woods yesterday clearing his trails. I ran the saw and he ran the tractor to move the logs. At the end of the day I got to run the tractor to load the trailer from a pile of logs he cut a couple years ago. One more trailer load left in the pile, but lots more in his woods.


----------



## jrider

About 1.75 cords of oak and cherry


----------



## DFK

Going way back in this thread....
Not much of a motor head here... I never knew they put the 300 straight 6 in a f250.
My first car was a Mercury Comet with a 300 straight 6. Not much low in speed but would do quite well on the top end.
The front end was bad to "float".... So, I cant say how fast it would have gone.

David


----------



## svk

DFK said:


> Going way back in this thread....
> Not much of a motor head here... I never knew they put the 300 straight 6 in a f250.
> My first car was a Mercury Comet with a 300 straight 6. Not much low in speed but would do quite well on the top end.
> The front end was bad to "float".... So, I cant say how fast it would have gone.
> 
> David


My friend in HS had a F250 with 300. It would beat many V8 trucks up to 65 mph or so but I don't think it could go over 85.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

From yesterday. Hauled 2 loads. Kind of a pain to put tires chains on and off but the deck is on top of a steep hill.


----------



## svk

Yeah I see two posts in a row with it


----------



## hseII




----------



## 95custmz

Should have got a pic before I unloaded it. LOL. This is my 1990 F250 HD tow package wood hauler with the gas guzzling 460.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

svk said:


> Yeah I see two posts in a row with it



I deleted the 2nd one if anyone is wondering. Not sure why it won't load on my phone, but it loads fine on my laptop.


----------



## Finn1

DFK said:


> Going way back in this thread....
> Not much of a motor head here... I never knew they put the 300 straight 6 in a f250.
> My first car was a Mercury Comet with a 300 straight 6. Not much low in speed but would do quite well on the top end.
> The front end was bad to "float".... So, I cant say how fast it would have gone.
> 
> David


Comet had a 200 or 250 six, if not a 170 or possibly a 144. The 300 was never available in the Comet or other small Ford products.

The 300 six was exclusively a truck or industrial engine and was a different family than the small six cylinder family.

The 300 did have a smaller displacement version of the same architecture, the 240, which was available in the Galaxy and F100 pickups.

The 300 was available in trucks as large as the F600.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I ran a load today, this one,






And it came from about 2/3 of this log, the BIG end!






Anyway, A tornado had blew it over, and I had cut all the limb/firewood off it a year ago, now it was time to get the trunk wood.

I kept the front 8' 6" for a saw log so I cut it off and skidded it out,






Then cleaned up the rest of the log a bit, put the winch line on it, cut it off and skidded it out! AND what a log it was!






Once I had it skidded out where I could deal with it, I had my helper mark it out every 20" and we started cutting!

We cut 2/3's of the way through from one side, but we only cut "all the way through" at 40"'. My helper used my J-red 2260, and I was using my NEW Husky 562xp, both GREAT saws!

Anyway, I then lifted the 40" pieces up onto the wagon, where my helper finished the 20" cuts,






Here you can see, it was a fairly big red oak,






And here's the NEW 562, (with a used bar on it)






Next will be to get all those big blocks split!

SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

95custmz said:


> View attachment 615162
> View attachment 615163
> Should have got a pic before I unloaded it. LOL. This is my 1990 F250 HD tow package wood hauler with the gas guzzling 460.View attachment 615162
> View attachment 615163




Wanna trade? My 6 cylinder F250 does pretty good on gas, but I'm ready for an automatic and an extra cab.


----------



## cantoo

Sawyer, I bought a 3rd forklift fork to put in the middle. It works really good for cutting like you are doing and your grapple arm can be up out of the way to finish the cut. Much safer when cutting big blocks as one half stays on the forks and the other half falls onto the ground or into the trailer.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

cantoo, What I did was cut 2/3's of the way through the log while it was "on the ground", then I sat the blocks on the wagon and we finished the cut there...

For as heavy as those blocks are, it was the safest way to cut them, and also, that way nothing was in the way of the "finish" cut...

SR


----------



## cantoo

For some reason I was thinking you would still have them on the forks for the final cut but you would just set them in the trailer and then finish the cut. I guess it would be up to do the cut though. I never have help so I'm always trying ways to make it better for me and of course safer. I use the third fork all the time when cutting logs into rounds on the forks. I was using all 3 today to move some stones around too.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Rob,

Where did you get the fork thumb? Looks really handy


----------



## deerehunter

Usually only cut ash but this stuff was down and easy to access so why not. Whatever I don't salvage will get pushed into a pile and burned.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The grapple is one of the accessories the loader mfg. offers for their loader, along with the pallet forks and many other tools...

canto, as I had pushed the forks together, I could have just picked up one end of the round and made the second cut, it was just safer to sit it down to work on it so it didn't roll onto some one.

With the forks pushed together, I have no problem moving stones/rocks, I do a fair amount of that too,







Sounds like you have something that works for you too...

SR


----------



## 300zx_tt

not the usual load of wood for this thread, but a load none the less.


----------



## 95custmz

Building a wood shed, right?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It's been a while ago now, but I milled a big pine into 2x12's for a customer friend and ran the load over to him,






Actually, I milled several pines for him, this was just one of them...

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

300zx_tt said:


> View attachment 617249
> 
> 
> not the usual load of wood for this thread, but a load none the less.



What is OSB going for in your neck of the woods? Last time I priced out 1/2", it was $23 a sheet. My folks visited and my Dad about **** when he saw the prices, was around $9 a sheet at the time in Maine. For a while plywood was cheaper, I did the roof on my 16x20 shed in 1/2" ply that was $18/sheet while OSB was $22.


----------



## 300zx_tt

95custmz said:


> Building a wood shed, right?



I'm a contractor, we're building a master suite On top of a 2 car garage. I'm taking the ceiling joists and rafters to build my wood shed out of. I'm cheap so I figured instead of taking up space in the dumpster and tossing it I could kill 2 birds with one stone. 



ValleyFirewood said:


> What is OSB going for in your neck of the woods? Last time I priced out 1/2", it was $23 a sheet. My folks visited and my Dad about **** when he saw the prices, was around $9 a sheet at the time in Maine. For a while plywood was cheaper, I did the roof on my 16x20 shed in 1/2" ply that was $18/sheet while OSB was $22.



OSB is nuts, I paid $18 a sheet, that's discounted through the bid room at Home Depot. Originally it's $24 a sheet. I picked this up because it wouldn't fit on the truck with the rest of the **** I ordered.


----------



## artbaldoni

How about the load before the load? Headed to my brother's to clean up more blow downs from hurricane Sandy way back when. Gonna try bringing home 12' lengths this time around since all my slaves, I mean helpers, have left home.


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

Another load of hemlock. Got about 5" now.


----------



## rarefish383

This load is going a couple doors down to my neighbor, he ordered 3 cord this year, this is cord number 2. Only have about 5 cord left, Joe.


----------



## flatbroke

Put some air bags on the half ton and tried it today. Did good but low on power


----------



## STLfirewood

Today's delivery to a cement plant. Took some nice logs to make these.

Scott


----------



## flatbroke

STLfirewood said:


> Today's delivery to a cement plant. Took some nice logs to make these.
> 
> Scott


That is awesome. Id like to start making stuff like that. Great job


----------



## STLfirewood

Load number two for the day. This is going to a pipe company. They use it for shipping.

Scott


----------



## svk

STLfirewood said:


> Load number two for the day. This is going to a pipe company. They use it for shipping.
> 
> Scott


I am sorry if I missed a previous post. Are you milling this with CSM or band saw?


----------



## STLfirewood

Bandmill. No way I'd tackle this much oak milling with a chainsaw. I'm not man enough for that.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood

Final load for the day. Another one to the cement plant. I have to get all the deliver before I go back to work tomorrow at my "real job".

Scott


----------



## cantoo

STL firewood, I bought a 130 Woodland Mills and was thinking of cutting ash and poplar bunks for loading machinery for a couple of local companies. Still have to look into the border issue though, might have to be kiln dried and I'm not interested in that head ache. Going to cut short beams flooring for barn floors too whenever I get the time.
Most companies here are using softwood for bunks though so we'll have to see what we can sell. I have access to ash and poplar mostly.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well I hope all you chip chucker’s had an awesome and Merry Christmas!!!

Keep on ..... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Wood shed to the garage.


----------



## jrider

3 loads of oak from 1 tree 10 minutes down the road. Last load was all big pieces loaded with a backhoe.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I absolutely love the variety of this thread!!

Small loads, big loads, loads by a hoe ... ya say that around some friends and wait for the odd looks!!

Now everyone, in the key of 50-1 ... Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## chucker

lefturnfreek said:


> I absolutely love the variety of this thread!!
> 
> Small loads, big loads, loads by a hoe ... ya say that around some friends and wait for the odd looks!!
> 
> Now everyone, in the key of 50-1 ... Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!!


don't we all wish we had a good hoe?? lol able to work both ends makes for an enjoyable time doing what we do best!!


----------



## Jere39

lefturnfreek said:


> I absolutely love the variety of this thread!!
> 
> *Small loads,* big loads, loads by a hoe ... ya say that around some friends and wait for the odd looks!!
> 
> Now everyone, in the key of 50-1 ... Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!!



I'll go small loads. It was about 9°F, too cold for me to run a saw, so I moved some rounds and split to keep warm.


----------



## Cowboy254

I ran a load today.

I ran this 50 whole metres from here...




to here...




In addition, I also cut the small tree, loaded the trailer and unloaded the trailer. 

Do I get a prize?


----------



## locochainsaw

New Years delivery!


----------



## woodfarmer

We've had a steady diet of -2F here for well over a week, difficult to stay at it too long.
Diesel starts, put chains on it and away we go.


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

Snow melted and allowed me to continue, it was frozen to the ground though. Luckily just strapped the logs to the truck and pulled them free. I never include the saw but finally did on this pic. It's a 576XP with a 24" bar


----------



## dancan

Today's loads


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Today's loads



Can't the Ryobi cut it in hardwood? 

There is a crapload in that trailer though, what's that mebbe 5 cubes worth of poles?


----------



## hearnoevil

What kind of hook is that ? and where did you get it ?
I got the impale your leg when you miss version..


----------



## dancan

hearnoevil said:


> What kind of hook is that ? and where did you get it ?
> I got the impale your leg when you miss version..



Here's the hook .
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...ngs-Firewood-Carriers/Fiskars-10-Log-Hook.axd
It's use is for moving logs, it doesn't work like a pulp hook so it sucks if you want to move firewood .
I bought mine new for 15 Cnd copecs at a flea market , I'll try any tool that will help keep my wrists happy .


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Can't the Ryobi cut it in hardwood?
> 
> There is a crapload in that trailer though, what's that mebbe 5 cubes worth of poles?



Heated handles on that 026 lol
Yup , about 4.5 to 5 cube , I dropped that off to a fella that paid me a while back , he looked at the load after I dumped it and asked how much more he owed , I told him that he had paid for a load and that's what he got , a load .
He said he'd take another load this spring .


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha ha !!!

I just got an odd look, and a what are watching... from the wife after seeing the Fiskars video ... a lil too 80’s music parently ..!!!


Keep on .... Runnin Loads !!!


----------



## rarefish383

I'm sorry, but I just don't get the "Ice" tongs? By the time he gets the first one on the bitty log I could have picked it up and stacked it. By the time he got the second one on I could have moved 3 of the bitty logs. Was he moving in slow motion to show how it works? I can almost understand that you don't have to bend quite as far, but then you have to lift twice as far. If I were putting them on the tailgate of my 4X4 Dodge I would have to lift my hands chin high. Hook, I get, makes my arm longer. Tongs I don't really get. Makes you carry to your side instead of center of body. It looks like a tool for some one with girly hands, that's afraid to touch bark.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rarefish383 said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't get the "Ice" tongs? By the time he gets the first one on the bitty log I could have picked it up and stacked it. By the time he got the second one on I could have moved 3 of the bitty logs. Was he moving in slow motion to show how it works? I can almost understand that you don't have to bend quite as far, but then you have to lift twice as far. If I were putting them on the tailgate of my 4X4 Dodge I would have to lift my hands chin high. Hook, I get, makes my arm longer. Tongs I don't really get. Makes you carry to your side instead of center of body. It looks like a tool for some one with girly hands, that's afraid to touch bark.



Just thinking out loud here, since I've never used the tongs or lifting hook, but I'd guess that like a pulp hook, pickaroon, splitting mail, et cetera, a person has to spend some time using them before becoming proficient. I just got a couple pulp hooks after the recommendation of another member here. I like it so far, but I can tell it'll be much more useful after it's been in my hand for a good 8-12 hours. I'll agree that the user in that video didn't exactly sell me on the concept, but someone who uses them daily might make a much more convincing demonstration. 

As I mentioned, I've never used the tongs and hook, but I know it's a pretty common setup in the Scandinavia countries. Have you ever watched the Swedish Homestead YouTube videos? I forget which one it is (maybe the one about the forestry toolbelt), but Simeon's brother Tim, who is an arborist and forestry professional shows how he uses them in conjunction while thinning pine stands. Honestly, I'd never considered them, but after watching the video, I would like to give them a try. 

None of these tools are a silver bullet which will eliminate all the manual labor, but they aren't expensive (compared to a chainsaw or a tractor anyway) and they look pretty durable. For what they cost, I don't mind buying a few different things and trying them out. You can always sell them here or give them to a friend if you don't like the way they work.


----------



## dancan

I should have said that the guy in the vid is a hipster or just a model, I just put the vid up to show the use .
I've got years of use with the tongs , I usually move 8' if small or use the tongs to drag stuff to the chipper , just an extension of my hands and I'm not always curling my wrists .


----------



## dancan

I have a set of small Wetterlings and Jonsered log tongs and a pair of the Wetterlings large tongs with the large ones being the handiest .
Here's a little better vid


----------



## hseII

Finn1 said:


> Comet had a 200 or 250 six, if not a 170 or possibly a 144. The 300 was never available in the Comet or other small Ford products.
> 
> The 300 six was exclusively a truck or industrial engine and was a different family than the small six cylinder family.
> 
> The 300 did have a smaller displacement version of the same architecture, the 240, which was available in the Galaxy and F100 pickups.
> 
> The 300 was available in trucks as large as the F600.



My cousin has a Comet with a V-8, I want to say 289?

I’ll ask him: it was his aunt’s car.


----------



## rarefish383

We had a 300 six in our Asplundh 16" brush chipper, industrial motor. My uncle had the same chipper with a V8 and the rad was a little wider and his guys kept knocking it out backing up. High school buddy had a Comet Caliente with a 390, cool little car, Joe.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rarefish383 said:


> We had a 300 six in our Asplundh 16" brush chipper, industrial motor. My uncle had the same chipper with a V8 and the rad was a little wider and his guys kept knocking it out backing up. High school buddy had a Comet Caliente with a 390, cool little car, Joe.



I used a Vermeer 1600A with the 300-6 for a couple months with a tree service. That was a fast chipping machine, but a little scary to operate. No feed drum, just a straight shot you the drum. Good thing we were mostly chipping fir, since any forked branches were liable to hit a guy in the back of the head after instantly accelerating to 60 mph upon hitting the drum. Made chips quick though!

Speaking of that motor though, here is a trailer load that I pulled with my 300-6 powered F250. I forgot to grab a picture before I changed to my off road tractor.


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan'smilling said:


> I used a Vermeer 1600A with the 300-6 for a couple months with a tree service. That was a fast chipping machine, but a little scary to operate. No feed drum, just a straight shot you the drum. Good thing we were mostly chipping fir, since any forked branches were liable to hit a guy in the back of the head after instantly accelerating to 60 mph upon hitting the drum. Made chips quick though!
> 
> Speaking of that motor though, here is a trailer load that I pulled with my 300-6 powered F250. I forgot to grab a picture before I changed to my off road tractor. View attachment 631049


We called the old drum chippers "chuck and duck" chippers. The first time my wife saw my back she said I looked like one of the boat slaves on Ben Hur. I had whole shirts, gloves, hats, and glasses go through the chipper. Pin Oak was nasty to chip, always drew blood, Joe.


----------



## Whitbread

woodfarmer said:


> View attachment 622747
> We've had a steady diet of -2F here for well over a week, difficult to stay at it too long.
> Diesel starts, put chains on it and away we go.


 Noticed you have a diesel kitty cat! If you ever have any questions or want to pep it up, I turbocharged mine and am extremely familiar with them.


----------



## woodfarmer

I’ve read all your posts on AC, someday.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

Ground is finally drying out enough to start hauling in more wood!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## mijdirtyjeep

^^^^^^having a hard time hitting the like button on that pic!


----------



## 300zx_tt

This followed me home today. Should help me with some future loads


----------



## rarefish383

Finally got your tractor, way to go, I could live with that one, Joe


----------



## Toy4xchris

3rd load of the day not bad for a cheap 3rd hand tractor and a tractor supply dump trailer.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Ended up with 5 loads just like that this morning before having to clean up for a birthday party.


----------



## 300zx_tt

rarefish383 said:


> Finally got your tractor, way to go, I could live with that one, Joe




Yes sir, finally got one. Hopefully she goes for another 60 years!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Whitbread

Took advantage of the 35F and sunny weather to cut 5 ranger bed loads with the help of 2 buddies. Ground was still frozen so it made for perfect working conditions. Cut all standing dead oak/maple in the 4-10" range and 99% dry. The diesel trio probably burned less than 1 gallon combined for the afternoon (vw tdi swapped ranger, 700 diesel arctic cat, and my lister powered super split).


----------



## stevetheboatguy

Few hauls from this year.


Steven


----------



## lefturnfreek

Hola snap... !!!


That’s and dang good few loads of rounds there, hope that stuff was dry or it coulda been, trailer snap ...!!

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads ...!!!


----------



## stevetheboatguy

lefturnfreek said:


> Hola snap... !!!
> 
> 
> That’s and dang good few loads of rounds there, hope that stuff was dry or it coulda been, trailer snap ...!!
> 
> Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads ...!!!









Couple more. Thought I had posted them here but must have only on o***p***e.

That big load of rounds was a short haul about two miles. Didn't have time to make multiple trips that day. Had to go for broke. Not too worried about the trailer as it's a real odd duck. 7000gvw but homemade by a friend that over does things. The tires will blow before it has a frame issue. Makes a nice woodhauler not having a dovetail and sitting higher than most.

Had to throw the logs in the tractor bucket in the last picture just to give the landowner a laugh.

Steven


Edit: Actually there is one major weakness in that trailer. The jack sucks!!!! Going to have to upgrade that eventually.


----------



## deerehunter

Couple weeks ago I wasn't running this load......more of a slow crawl....thankfully "johnny" was home to help me out


last weekend was a little better but still almost didn't make it out of the swamp.


----------



## bear1998

Toy4xchris said:


> 3rd load of the day not bad for a cheap 3rd hand tractor and a tractor supply dump trailer. View attachment 637189
> View attachment 637190
> View attachment 637191


I hauled 8 full cords of rounds out of woods with one those trailers.....upset it half the time...so was it really 12.. LOL.
Liked it so much ...I went n bought another one....what sucks is that the tires are dry rotted from new....


----------



## lefturnfreek

deerehunter said:


> Couple weeks ago I wasn't running this load......more of a slow crawl....thankfully "johnny" was home to help me outView attachment 639791
> View attachment 639792
> 
> last weekend was a little better but still almost didn't make it out of the swamp.




I know it seems brutal and hackish but go get a set of 4 tire chans and you’ll pull right through that and do less ground damage. 

Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

6th, 2-cord load in 2weeks, only need another 10 loads before the middle of April to be back on track with keeping up the restocking. 

Man, letting my buddy borough my trailer this winter for two weeks killed the paint job. She is looking like a rusty POS.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ain’t much going on up here, had a lil burp of spring with abouve freezing weather now dropping off to close to 0F over night. Just about shut down the boiler completely, I did shut iff heat to the shop as it wasn’t needed, figure back on today or tomorrow. 





Hmmmp, feeding the wood peckers parently...














Just keep telling yourself spring is comming... cause the geese are back. 

Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads!!!


----------



## chucker

lefturnfreek said:


> Ain’t much going on up here, had a lil burp of spring with abouve freezing weather now dropping off to close to 0F over night. Just about shut down the boiler completely, I did shut iff heat to the shop as it wasn’t needed, figure back on today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 642599
> 
> 
> Hmmmp, feeding the wood peckers parently...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642604
> 
> 
> /? "WHAT THE HECK" left turn, what did you go and do now ? trade off the new ferd fer un ode uglee oder more reliable heavy duty ferd for the lite work?? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep telling yourself spring is comming... cause the geese are back.
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads!!!


----------



## crowbuster

lefturnfreak, love the dumper


----------



## lefturnfreek

Thanks crowbuster and chucker!!

Trust me, those pic's do it justice. It's a 65ish F350 SRW I got for the huge price of .... come pick r up cause we ripped the box and hoist off cause of a unstrapped water tank, bout 10 years ago .... yup ... dead free .... dead truck ....

I put the B&H back on while recovering from a separated shoulder a few years back, ya good plan, and it just keeps on going .... not fast but it gets r dun!!

The newish SD is just fine, and contrary to the interweb it has been extremely reliable. If I wanted to trade off unreliable ... doz wifey would be sooo gone ...!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Got a few small loads in to the row and some stuff to be split after some day cut wood. 






Did mention I’m a vegan....




Yup, hard core second hand vegan ..... you and your friends just keep on eating the lawn, I’ll see ya later in the year!!!






Come on!!! Fell over 30 degree to catch tops and hang up, just the luck that day. 







Lil gopher’s eye view



Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## Yarz

Forgot a picture of the first few loads this year.. I just got this (locust?) today:


----------



## lefturnfreek

Just a good haha for today ....






I won't give photo credit to protect the innocent ....

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well I burned a few brain cells as I pieced my ugly old splitter back together. A lil major welding here and a lot of general maintenance.









I think I paid $75 for it at an auction quite a few years ago and it's still splits well .... so till it dies ... we'll run R ....












I had to reweld the ram mount as I had ripped it right off, I really gata get a bigger welder.








And on to the easy maintenance side, weld the log catcher back on and bore a hole so oil changes are waay easier. Dang high res camera's sure pick up everything, and don't leave you splitter under a pine tree, wonder who was the silly person who did that .... ha ha ....



Well boy's and girl's I'm gona be splitting for a while, pic's to come...


Keep on ...Runnin' Loads ....


----------



## lefturnfreek

So as promised I have some spliter picks .... nothing too exciting but BTU's none the less....







So I put a lil dent in that pile, I really do have to get my bale elevator put back together ... ya don't even loan one out .... 






What I have to go through yet. I'm a boiler guy so this is just chunk wood, cut off's and stumps, if your wondering why none of it looks very good.




Even though the box wasn't completely empty, that pile is stacking up faster that I thought, I may run out of room, nice feeling to have.


Keep on ... Runnin' loads!!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

1950’s B&S power!!




Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads!!!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## crowbuster

Love the old ford nate


----------



## Logger nate

crowbuster said:


> Love the old ford nate


Thanks, it’s my buddy’s. This is mine


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, it’s my buddy’s. This is mineView attachment 658478


Why is your buddy's "Old" Ford loaded to the gunnels with monster blocks, and your "New" Ford have a bunch of light top wood on it? I know taking care of the "New" truck, can't abuse it!

I remember when you got it, that is a pretty old Ford.


----------



## Yarz

Craigslist oak - already cut and mostly noodled
Figures I'd pick the hottest day to go get it...


----------



## Logger nate

rarefish383 said:


> Why is your buddy's "Old" Ford loaded to the gunnels with monster blocks, and your "New" Ford have a bunch of light top wood on it? I know taking care of the "New" truck, can't abuse it!
> 
> I remember when you got it, that is a pretty old Ford.


Lol, yeah I usally don’t even put wood in it, my buddy always gives me hard time about it too but he has a newer ford he don’t haul wood in either, he’s sure not afraid to use the old one though. I’ve thought about selling it and buying one I can actually use but I just like it too much, guess I’ll just have to be careful.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I hate to say it ... cause it dates me... they don't make em like they use to ....

You chip chucker's have seen the load's my poor ol 88 has brought in over the years and the box actually doesn't look that bad. I have seen lots of on road truck way more beaten up .... and I'd like to know what they did to get them that pounded out.

Old steel, tough steel ....

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads.....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Annnd .... I'm done splitting for 2018!!







Well...maybe a lil bit later but I got through the pile I had to get done, she's full allrighty....





Squirrel's eye view ....


Keep on ... Running Loads!!


----------



## dancan

Today's runnin load


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Today's runnin load


Nice trailer Dan, dump trailers are sure nice. On my wish list for sure.


----------



## Logger nate

Another little load on the ole ford this weekend.


----------



## Cowboy254

Nice load Nate. Makes me embarrassed about the loads I run. Which, in any case, I haven't run for months . I really need to get out there.

Are you still putting cardboard down in the back of your nice truck when you head out cutting?


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice load Nate. Makes me embarrassed about the loads I run. Which, in any case, I haven't run for months . I really need to get out there.
> 
> Are you still putting cardboard down in the back of your nice truck when you head out cutting?


Thanks cowboy, my buddy does most of the stacking, he’s pretty good at getting a lot on one load, told him not to stack it so high so we can go out more often. Well your loads prolly have the same BTU’s. 
Well last time I didn’t, just tried to be careful, cardboard mostly for tailgate so I don’t ding it up loading and unloading. Has a rubber mat on bed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Well last time I didn’t, just tried to be careful



That's how it starts. You try to be careful and then before you know it you're shot putting half rounds from 20ft away and the bang can be heard from the next state and then your nice new truck looks like my beaten up Subaru. It's only a matter of time .


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> That's how it starts. You try to be careful and then before you know it you're shot putting half rounds from 20ft away and the bang can be heard from the next state and then your nice new truck looks like my beaten up Subaru. It's only a matter of time .


Lol...... yep


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha ..... one of them fancy, self identifying Ryobi’s eh...

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads!!!


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Nice trailer Dan, dump trailers are sure nice. On my wish list for sure.



Thanks Nate .
My first dumptrailer is polly close to 30yrs old , I got it used about 8 years ago , it's now my brothers , this one is from the same fella that I got my first one , it's his upgrade from the small one , he's had it for 8yrs but needed a larger dump and offered it to me at a very reasonable price so I jumped on it right away .
This one is a very good fit for what I do and what I want in a trailer , his hew one is a 16' 14k dump , huge , way to big for me so I don't know if I'll jump on it when he calls because he's upgraded again , well , if the price is right 
Trailers aren't like cars , a well built one will easily give you 20+ years of service , yearly maintenance is relatively cheap , the tags are cheap and they'll do a ton of work and make life easy 
Don't buy a cheap one .


----------



## dancan

This load 







Ended up 










We run it right to the camp lol


----------



## TeeMan

Load of Pecan wood.


----------



## GaTreeStumper

Here's the very first load of wood in the dump trailer. I looked for over a year, for a used dump trailer. The trailers I found didn't have enough of a gap between used prices and new prices. I looked at specs and everything from several different companies and decided to go with BMT. It's a 7x12, 12k. Big enough to haul the skid steer in.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes, very common up here too. Some times buying trailers seems to be a better investment than a GIC ....


Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ..... !!!


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Some of my loads


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Wish we had some real pickups like you have in the USA


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Some Australian hardwood. Eucalyptus, River Red Gum. Very hard and very heavy.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Mountain ash. 100's of standing dead trees from Bushfires. No chance of fires the day we were cutting, cold, wet, and foggy.


----------



## lefturnfreek

That's some dead pretty wood your into, and big compared to the stuff I cut day to day !!!

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads.... !!!


----------



## 95custmz

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Wish we had some real pickups like you have in the USAView attachment 662317
> View attachment 662318



Nice looking truck. Is that the Ford Ranger diesel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## Oz Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Nice looking truck. Is that the Ford Ranger diesel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes its the 3.2L Diesel


----------



## dancan

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 662372


How many cord ?


----------



## rwoods

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Wish we had some real pickups like you have in the USAView attachment 662317
> View attachment 662318



I would trade a “real” pickup for a Landcruiser truck. Ron


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

dancan said:


> How many cords?



Only about 1.5. Normally get 2 cords stacked, but that's wood I hauled to the hous.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Wish we had some real pickups like you have in the USAView attachment 662317
> View attachment 662318



I'm not %100 up to speed on truck shopping in Australia but you can get solid axle Toyota's diesels that are just tanks, we can't because it doesn't meet emission standards. I know no plate form is perfect but I'd be buying one right now if I could get it plated here.







That can also be said about 1993 Camry owners .... Toyota has put out a recall out on them for the owners to go buy a new car already ....


Keep on .... Runnin' Loads .....


----------



## Fokke

Here's my TAM 80T35. I recently made it into a flatbed and installed a slower and stronger differential from a bigger truck since I managed to destroy the original one
I load 5 to 6 cubic meters, green wood. We sell firewood in 1 meter logs or all chopped up, usually unseasoned


----------



## svk

Testing this truck out from a buddy. Potentially will be new-to-me shortly. 

White ash yard tree that came home with me.


----------



## sawfun

My two, empty at the moment, wood haulers.A 97 12 valve 5 speed and a 75 GMC with a 500 cad, turbo 400 np205, gear vendors overdrive and Dana 60 front axle, 4.10's. Posi's on both ends and Firestone air bags on all four corners for the extra heavy loads. I am the second owner of both trucks.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Mountain ash. 100's of standing dead trees from Bushfires. No chance of fires the day we were cutting, cold, wet, and foggy.View attachment 662324
> 
> View attachment 662325
> View attachment 662324



Mountain ash and red gum is a pretty good combo to have in your wood shed for a bit of fast and slow burning. How easy is the splitting of mountain ash? No need for noodling there. We have a fair bit of that dead up here and alpine ash also which would have to be the easiest splitting eucalypt around. Drop a round on the ground and it'll split in two as often as not. 

Great pics too.


----------



## rwoods

sawfun said:


> My two, empty at the moment, wood haulers.A 97 12 valve 5 speed and a 75 GMC with a 500 cad, turbo 400 np205, gear vendors overdrive and Dana 60 front axle, 4.10's. Posi's on both ends and Firestone air bags on all four corners for the extra heavy loads. I am the second owner of both trucks.
> View attachment 666482



Looks like you should change your user name to “truckfun”  Ron


----------



## svk

Had a friend who has helped me out a few times lately so I asked him if he could use some wood and he said he could. So the wood fairy will be paying him a visit while he’s on vacation. 

Loving the lack of squat in the 3/4 ton. But I need a headache rack!


----------



## Mike Mulback

Nice Amount there


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## treebilly

First load I’m hauling to my parents this year. Only three more to go


----------



## GaTreeStumper

And another ready to go.


----------



## TurboA2

2nd load of white oak.


----------



## lknchoppers

After my regular deliveries I picked up a load on the way out of Charlotte the other day. Some big stuff for the new splitter.


----------



## flyinfinn

Small firewood load for my S10. It may be a small truck, but at least I _use_ it like a truck! This little truck also built a house with me!


----------



## GaTreeStumper

Just starting to get orders in.


----------



## GaTreeStumper

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 668393


Love them older Ford Superduty's. I'd love to have a flatbed 350. Around my area those two-tone Fords are scarce.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Bringing in about 600 tons over the next week or so. About 45 tons per truck.


----------



## lknchoppers

After my deliveries Sunday brought in another load to feed the new splitter. Starting to get a good inventory of oak logs and chunks now.


----------



## jrider

lknchoppers said:


> After my deliveries Sunday brought in another load to feed the new splitter. Starting to get a good inventory of oak logs and chunks now.
> 
> View attachment 676516
> View attachment 676517


How do you get the logs out of the trailer?


----------



## lknchoppers

jrider said:


> How do you get the logs out of the trailer?



It's a 10K dump trailer, I just hit the button and let the hydraulics do the work. I thought about getting a dump truck too but I think I'm just going to get a kit to make my pickup bed dump so I can just dump everything. This has been a great trailer, it has a spreader tail gate too, it will spread gravel, that has been a handy feature to have. It also can haul my skid steer, just got all new tires on the trailer yesterday. I may sell it soon and get a bigger one I am not sure yet.


----------



## DSW

How much would a small dump like that go for?


----------



## lknchoppers

DSW said:


> How much would a small dump like that go for?



I'm selling that one for $2600 and going to upgrade to a larger one. I think that same one new is about $4800.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

lknchoppers said:


> I'm selling that one for $2600 and going to upgrade to a larger one. I think that same one new is about $4800.



Where ya located? I'm interested in a dump trailer.


----------



## lknchoppers

Ryan'smilling said:


> Where ya located? I'm interested in a dump trailer.



I'm in North Carolina


----------



## DSW

lknchoppers said:


> I'm selling that one for $2600 and going to upgrade to a larger one. I think that same one new is about $4800.



Sounds like a good deal on a handy unit. Around here I haven't came across many used smaller dumps for sale. I see em being pulled around but they hang on to em.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

$4800 for a 10k dump trailer? They are $10-12,000 here.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

Got about 30 trees to drop at the approach end of one of the runways at work. The feds shut down our low approach do to the height of the trees. Most are only about 12 inch diameter pin oaks. Maybe 5 or so are mature trees. I’ve been slowly working on it the past year. I dropped four more today, got them limbed and bucked up, loaded, brought home, split and stacked in about 4 hours. The 461 was sporting a 20 inch bar and is a beast with that short bar. This wood I’m working on now is for winter of 2021-2022. I’m so far ahead that I’m basically just taking the trunks and leaving a big portion of the tops.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Donated a load of bonfire/camp fire wood to a local veteran equine therapy ranch. Plan to give them al or more in the future.









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> Donated a load of bonfire/camp fire wood to a local veteran equine therapy ranch. Plan to give them al or more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


Awesome! Great on you!


----------



## Toy4xchris

svk said:


> Awesome! Great on you!


Being that I am a veteran and they have been so welcoming to my family and I. My goal is to provide whatever I can. 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Toy4xchris said:


> Being that I am a veteran and they have been so welcoming to my family and I. My goal is to provide whatever I can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## firecatf7333

7 face cord of slab...wood is sold by face cord here


----------



## Erik B

Just finished up building a dray for moving logs. I have used it once so far and it seems to do the job. I am pulling it with a JD garden tractor.


----------



## woodfarmer

Looks handy


----------



## Erik B

I have just started using it and I like it. I think I can haul more wood in log form than I can in blocks in my trailer.


----------



## Toy4xchris

The dodge is down due to a hole in the radiator so I had to use the family offroad vehicle. With its lift and soft springs it's not real happy with a load in it but I wanted to run another load out to the veteran horse ranch.








Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1892057614433317&id=524632907572467


----------



## lefturnfreek

It's been a while so I guess it's time for the OP to bump this a bit ....

I have done very little actual saw work but I have do a bunch of prep work cause my 1 row was looking a lil sad and sunk. So I cleaned up all the bark I could, pulled the pallets and laid down fresh gravel from my own pit, repaired any damage and reset them. 











Maybe a week or so and I'll grab a saw for a while and start filling it back up ... till then ...

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads .....


----------



## Tmac23

The Ranger gets a lot of the firewood hauling and wood trailer towing duties around my place. It's seen here with a load of Beech.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So to step back to March of 2016 ... I knew there was a problem but really couldn't do anything till the wood was pulled.




See that lil bow in the pile .... finally fixed it tonight.






2 completely destroy'd pallets but I also think they might not have been all that good when they were put in cause I pulled out very few piece of board. I know my work ethic ... some others ... well ...

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads ...!!


----------



## artbaldoni

1st free load from a local ASer. Looks like locust, cherry, a stray piece of oak, and LOTS of poison ivy. Thanks @Waltzie !


----------



## tnichols

Late start to the season here as we’ve been terrible wet. Bought an old Dodge for my son to learn to drive last year, and it’s been handy for short quick trips to the timber. Pics are from last week. Only had a couple hours to spend, but dropped a 60’ dead standing oak and started on a blown out Black Cherry top. My son is 14 and very small for his age, but is doing a nice job in his first season running a saw under a watchful eye.


----------



## lefturnfreek

First fire of the year ....

Yup, this guy finally broke down and fired the boiler as it snowed 5-6 in in the last coupla days ... so after back flushing the rad, re filling the boiler with water, lil tidey up of smashed boards and odd's from the barn to make heat .... it's game on!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## panolo

tnichols said:


> View attachment 683675
> View attachment 683676
> Late start to the season here as we’ve been terrible wet. Bought an old Dodge for my son to learn to drive last year, and it’s been handy for short quick trips to the timber. Pics are from last week. Only had a couple hours to spend, but dropped a 60’ dead standing oak and started on a blown out Black Cherry top. My son is 14 and very small for his age, but is doing a nice job in his first season running a saw under a watchful eye.



Might be small for his age but looks like he wears size 15 boots! I was 4'9" when I started at the age of 14 and was 5'6" by the time I hit 15. Sure he'll hit his spurt. Nice photos and glad you got to share some time with your son.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Might be small for his age but looks like he wears size 15 boots! I was 4'9" when I started at the age of 14 and was 5'6" by the time I hit 15. Sure he'll hit his spurt. Nice photos and glad you got to share some time with your son.


My 13 year old is 5'7" and wears size 11's. It is tough to know how much more he will grow as he has grandfathers and uncles from 5'5" to 6'4"


----------



## Toy4xchris

Truck is loaded up for sundays trip the veteran horse ranch. Since I'm reorganizing my firewood stacks figured I'd take another full load also gonna hook up my small trailer and take a hardwood pallet or 2 so we can get some nice stacks.











Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamT1

Thursday’s load. We cut for a couple hours before thanksgiving at grandmas and finished it late afternoon. Me and the wife. Delivered it last night after nap time. 3 cords dry mesquite. Usually load up on Saturday, but thought we’d get a jump since I’m behind and had the day off work.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Not much going on up here as I'm still just running junk loads when I can so it's a good time to post up our tools ... 

So junk wood, junk saw ... 40cc Poulan Silver rockin' a McCulloch hard nose!! It was a dead hand me down saw that took some work, grabbed a hard nose outa the pile and got added to the herd after the 350 Ski incident ... RIP ... and it's still going !






Don't mind the bench, it was a busy fall. 


1970's bar, still has the hard chrome nose.




Just a all business 25deg tooth, rakers done on the hard side of a Husky guide, Oregon 72 3/8ths.



What are you running?

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....


----------



## dancan

I was runnin the Mighty Mouse Oh26 today


----------



## rarefish383

lefturnfreek said:


> Not much going on up here as I'm still just running junk loads when I can so it's a good time to post up our tools ...
> 
> So junk wood, junk saw ... 40cc Poulan Silver rockin' a McCulloch hard nose!! It was a dead hand me down saw that took some work, grabbed a hard nose outa the pile and got added to the herd after the 350 Ski incident ... RIP ... and it's still going !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 687562
> 
> 
> Don't mind the bench, it was a busy fall. View attachment 687563
> 
> 
> 1970's bar, still has the hard chrome nose.
> View attachment 687564
> 
> 
> 
> Just a all business 25deg tooth, rakers done on the hard side of a Husky guide, Oregon 72 3/8ths.
> View attachment 687565
> 
> 
> What are you running?
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....


I like the hole in the nose for the helper handle!


----------



## captjack

Some oak I scored today. Time to change oil in the ol tw5 and get some splitting done ! IF IT EVER STOPS FREAKIN RAINING IN MD !!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Cutting wood last night and the supervisor keeping an eye out.

Kind of irritated, worked till about midnight, the weather circus was saying 6-12" of snow. 

Figured I'd get a cord loaded in the truck before the storm hit and be able to get it out to a customer today. I've tried to deliver to him twice already.

Just as I was heading to the shop to grab the truck to head out, he cancelled again. I've got plenty of other orders, but just makes it hard to keep a schedule.


----------



## Logger nate

Ported 562 most of the time, still my favorite saw. Carlton and Oregon 3/8 square ground chain, prolly not the best grind for firewood but most of the stuff I cut is pretty clean and l just really like the way it cuts.


----------



## lefturnfreek

dancan said:


> I was runnin the Mighty Mouse Oh26 today
> 
> Nice cream-sickle there ... I have a tweaked 034 ... it'll show up later ...





rarefish383 said:


> I like the hole in the nose for the helper handle!



Thanks but that bar is old, but not quite that old ... and waaaay to short ha ha ... I could grab both ends and run it solo !!


captjack said:


> Some oak I scored today. Time to change oil in the ol tw5 and get some splitting done ! IF IT EVER STOPS FREAKIN RAINING IN MD !!!


Hoola ... that a solid stack!!


ChoppyChoppy said:


> Cutting wood last night and the supervisor keeping an eye out.
> 
> Kind of irritated, worked till midnight so I could get the wood out to a guy that's already rescheduled twice now. Just as I was heading to the shop to grab the truck, he cancelled again.


Love the supervisor!! My current one only likes my wife ...


Logger nate said:


> Ported 562 most of the time, still my favorite saw. Carlton and Oregon 3/8 square ground chain, prolly not the best grind for firewood but most of the stuff I cut is pretty clean and l just really like the way it cuts.View attachment 687902



Ya ... 562 tweeked is a heella saw, really nice load also, it makes mine... well ... look like junk!!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Brought home some nice ash and oak today. This is the second load, a little bigger than the first one. I'm strongly considering selling this trailer and picking up a gooseneck to replace it. This much trailer makes for a bumpy ride.


----------



## DSW

SamT1 said:


> View attachment 686293



Everybody runs a deckover around here, farm country, but there ain't much out there I'd take over a low profile gooseneck.



lefturnfreek said:


> So junk wood, junk saw ... 40cc Poulan Silver rockin' a McCulloch hard nose!! It was a dead hand me down saw that took some work, grabbed a hard nose outa the pile and got added to the herd after the 350 Ski incident ... RIP ... and it's still going !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 687562



Silver edition.......dang.



Logger nate said:


> View attachment 687902



If I squint just right I can blur out the Hooskie but still see the Ford. 



Ryan'smilling said:


> View attachment 687981



That is a pile of weight for a bumper pull. I'll haul small loads and if they're loaded just a bit too far back it'll drive me crazy.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes, goose neck over any bumper pull, second would be a king pin but they can't be flexed around like a KP ...
And I run them heavy ...










Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....


----------



## SamT1

DSW said:


> Everybody runs a deckover around here, farm country, but there ain't much out there I'd take over a low profile gooseneck.



Yea I can’t imagine loading a deck over and unloading it. The guys around here using them are all paying guys to do the work. I really don’t get it. If I need to haul more than the 4 I can put on this one I’d be best off getting a semi with live bottom. I can get this 20’ low boy through any residential alley I’ve tried. As well as narrow roads through the pasture. It is 82” wide floor though so some gates are tight. Weighs only 3800 empty so it pulls easy empty too. Only think better would be a 24’ with the 10k single wheel axles if a guy needed to haul more cords. 

I put 9 in a u haul one time some guys flew in and rented it and drove it back to Florida.(If it made it!)

I stared hauling to the big city using a 16’ bumper pull cattle trailer when I was in college. I’d stack 3 cords in it every weekend. That was hell loading and unloading. I had a half ton short bed pickup with a v8, I’d gas it down the hills so it wouldn’t whip and then coast up so I didn’t blow the trans. It’s a wonder I never wrecked it. Made enough money to buy that dodge in the pick though before the half tom went out of warranty and chevy quit buying the transmissions. It ate 4 in 35000 miles.


----------



## kodiak

There are parts of our property that are only accessible by ATV and a small trailer. It's not like I'm gonna just throw that wood into the brush pile.


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> If I squint just right I can blur out the Hooskie but still see the Ford.


 lol
This one


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> lol
> This oneView attachment 688670



Hubba hubba.

That's some beautiful country on God's green earth. 

Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## SamT1

kodiak said:


> There are parts of our property that are only accessible by ATV and a small trailer. It's not like I'm gonna just throw that wood into the brush pile.
> 
> View attachment 688666


I’ve hauled lots of wood that way to the pickup in pastures too dense to cut a pickup trail. I even used an old lawnmower for a while after my grama got a new one. Had a John boat trailer that you could stack 1/2 cord on till my brother decided he needed a skidoo trailer more


----------



## woodfarmer

Run this load of ash up to the neighbours late this afternoon


----------



## woodfarmer

Start bucking with the 2171


----------



## captjack

Oak score today. Have about 6 more trailer loads out of this place to go. Thank goodness for the little articulating grapple machine on site to load


----------



## Deleted member 116684

captjack said:


> Oak score today. Have about 6 more trailer loads out of this place to go. Thank goodness for the little articulating grapple machine on site to load View attachment 689275
> View attachment 689276
> View attachment 689275


I love getting a bunch of oak. Burns hot and splits good. I burn almost all oak but I’m lucky to be in a spot where it grows all around. Nice score!


----------



## captjack

I'm lucky to have a large tree service that doesn't fool with firewood - they hook me up with all the good wood. we sometime go to job sites and they will load with crane or grapple. if we can't get there for the job they bring all the good stuff back to the yard and we go over every sunday and get a few trailer loads. They charge to remove from job - we take it so they don't pay dump fees - its WIN WIN


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

woodfarmer said:


> View attachment 689265
> Start bucking with the 2171


Didn't realize Case and International were together.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Didn't realize Case and International were together.



Since like 1985...


----------



## firecatf7333

captjack said:


> I'm lucky to have a large tree service that doesn't fool with firewood - they hook me up with all the good wood. we sometime go to job sites and they will load with crane or grapple. if we can't get there for the job they bring all the good stuff back to the yard and we go over every sunday and get a few trailer loads. They charge to remove from job - we take it so they don't pay dump fees - its WIN WIN




Wish it was like that here. Tree service here charge you even if you pickup when there doing the job.


----------



## motolife313

Cutting into some fir


----------



## 95custmz

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 690683
> View attachment 690679
> View attachment 690677
> View attachment 690678
> View attachment 690682
> Cutting into some fir


What's the payload on that truck? Those are some big rounds, very impressive.


----------



## motolife313

Usually about 1000 pounds.


----------



## Jwilliams

Cleaning up some ash for a friends parents. This is truck load 12


----------



## Cowdudy

Took down 22 dead standing fir trees a couple weeks ago that a friend had on his property. These are pictures and a short video of the more notable trees. I had to climb this one and remove the limbs on the downhill side so it wouldn’t want to fall towards the barn as it was rotten at the base. 

just a little on edge while in the back cut. After trimming off the rot from the co-dominant trunk I realized there wasn’t much holding this tree up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motolife313

Nice big fir but the video isn’t working


----------



## NEAZrim

A couple weeks before the snow and yesterday after a few inches. I know... I know... not much of a truckload but I do all I can in a few hours. It’s great exercise for a messed up back!


----------



## kodiak

From here the trailer gets parked in the attached garage where it will be slowly offloaded into the woodburner in the house. You could say it's the end of the road for these former trees.


----------



## motolife313

Apple tree on CL. She said it was a big crab apple and it grew small apples. I figured the grab apples were the tiny ones. Anyway it was a free add but she wanted the tiny stuff gone too so I said I don’t do that part for free so she gave me 50$ bones and I took everything. Going to make money off the wood aswell selling it as bbq wood and use it myself in my smoker


the wood is at the bottom. The 064 is going to get my arms jacked!im hoping to get a cherry tomorrow


----------



## motolife313

Got some of that cherry but some of it was rotted so I didn’t want much. It was a wild cherry. Got some more Fir aswell.


----------



## motolife313

The Fir


this is without the bark or at least very little. It came off it most spots from being dry and bugs 
merry Christmas


----------



## lefturnfreek

Merry Christmas all you chip chucker's ....

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## motolife313

Got too the butt, sucker is 42” diameter. Couple pieces are for carving. The tall one is about the length of the chainsaw. It’s got a 25” bar and is a 064


the bump stops are hitting the axle. That’s how I know it’s full load


----------



## 92utownxh

I still don't know how you get so much weight in that truck, but it definitely works.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

motolife313 said:


> the bump stops are hitting the axle. That’s how I know my truck is too small



Fixed it for you. Seriously, on the one hand, it's your own business how badly you overload your truck but on the other hand if you're traveling on public roads, you have some responsibility to stay within the safe limits of your equipment. You can find yourself an old F250 for a couple thousand bucks and haul more, much more safely, and save a lot of wear and tear on that little 'yota.


----------



## DSW

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 692593



Too tired to throw another row on the top?


----------



## motolife313

I used to put 10 ton of 3/4” minutes in a 14,000 pound 26k dump truck. 1k is no big deal. Just don’t go much over 60. Usually 55. I know how to use the clutch 1 time and not come too a stop


----------



## JustinSL

Logger nate said:


> lol
> This oneView attachment 688670


Man I love 7.3 fords , I had a 97 regular cab I wish I’d never have sold. I like it better than my ‘15 cummins.


----------



## moresnow

motolife313 said:


> the bump stops are hitting the axle. That’s how I know it’s full load


Soooooo? How big a o'le boy is ya You load that big round alone or what?


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

Picked up a new atv before Christmas. The wife didnt belive that I could sell my previous Honda Rancher for more than I paid for it 5 years prior (i purchased used). Boy she ain't going to make that bet again! Enjoyed the Honda but wanted an automatic so the wife would drive it and I couldn't pass this deal up. New 2017 Suzuki Kin Quad 750 with power steering.








Dragged these out with it. Currently working on a log arch to make it a lot easier and cleaner.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Skip the log arch and just get a trailer ... I hauled tons of wood with it as I got it ...




Then I put sides on it!!




Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## motolife313

And the guys thought I had a sketchy load


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

lefturnfreek said:


> Skip the log arch and just get a trailer ... I hauled tons of wood with it as I got it ...



That's a heck of a load, what size atv is that?

I do have a 4x8 trailer. It's a cheap harbor freight one I think. Got it for free and redid the entire thing. Looks pretty good now. I've thought about using that trailer but I'm not convinced yet that a trailer is an easy way to get firewood out of the woods. 

I'm planning on getting wood from our hunting camp and I think dragging logs out and cutting them and loading into the truck would be easier than loading onto a trailer and then loading onto the truck truck. If it was my house I was gathering wood at it may be different.


----------



## lefturnfreek

motolife313 said:


> And the guys thought I had a sketchy load



HA ha this thread is full of dahz sketchy load's ... I think it all started with the OP and post #1 ... what a goon ... Ya that was a very solid load and about the biggest I'll haul. That was a hand me down trailer built out of a small car but it keep's on keepin' on ...



2012outdoorsman said:


> That's a heck of a load, what size atv is that?
> 
> I do have a 4x8 trailer. It's a cheap harbor freight one I think. Got it for free and redid the entire thing. Looks pretty good now. I've thought about using that trailer but I'm not convinced yet that a trailer is an easy way to get firewood out of the woods.
> 
> I'm planning on getting wood from our hunting camp and I think dragging logs out and cutting them and loading into the truck would be easier than loading onto a trailer and then loading onto the truck truck. If it was my house I was gathering wood at it may be different.



The top pic is a 98 Yamaha Big Bear 350, speed standard, full time 4x4, full snorkled & 28's ... usually used more for trail riding as it has very good front disks and is smooth.

Bottom one is my 90 Honda TRX 350D, 5 speed standard, full time 4x4, 5G custom fuel tank, full snorkled & 28's in summer, 24's?? & chains for winter ... was my trail bike but it's geared lower and starts in -30, basically no brakes, just won't die .... buuut is a rough pig that'll re curve your spine as it takes you on a 100 mile ride across a mountain ... then laughs at you as you hobble off ... 

Ya I see your point of 6 of 1, 1/2 doz of the other... I would cut in the bush, then load to the truck IM. I'm a boiler guy so everything goes in mine, pinky size on up, everything.

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads ... !!


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

lefturnfreek said:


> Ya I see your point of 6 of 1, 1/2 doz of the other... I would cut in the bush, then load to the truck IM. I'm a boiler guy so everything goes in mine, pinky size on up, everything.
> 
> Keep on ... Runnin' Loads ... !!



Would have loved to stay with a Honda but wanted a cvt so the wife could easily drive it, as well as having high and low. So it was between Suzuki and Yamaha, Suzuki was 3k cheaper.

My dad is actually building the log arch. Materials were free from the machine shop he works at. Also looking for yard trailers or something I can make into one as the $100 special one I have now is beat to death.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I hear ya, my choice would have been to keep the Honda and get the King Quad cause that way both of you can go out riding ... see ... upselling the whole idea to get the other involved then benefits both of you !!

Keep on ... Runin' Loads ... !!


----------



## Cody

2012outdoorsman said:


> Would have loved to stay with a Honda but wanted a cvt so the wife could easily drive it, as well as having high and low. So it was between Suzuki and Yamaha, Suzuki was 3k cheaper.
> 
> My dad is actually building the log arch. Materials were free from the machine shop he works at. Also looking for yard trailers or something I can make into one as the $100 special one I have now is beat to death.



When I was researching what ATV to get it came down to Suzuki or Arctic Cat for me. Not a whole lot of Suzuki's around here and there's an AC dealer half hour from here. Pretty happy with my 650 H1 so far.


----------



## Shawn.54

My first load with new to me truck I travel 1 hour from home to get it but wood is free and wood lot owner pulls wood out so I don’t have to move truck/trailer off bigger roads.
Shawn


----------



## motolife313

Found some down oak that looks like it’s been down a couple at least. The bark falls off pretty good easy. But the wood looks good, got a piece for onsite milling also


----------



## Shawn.54

I’m heading out for a load this Sunday hope to fill truck and trailer. I used to haul with a F150 and a trailer full and a little in the bed was all I wanted to haul got the 7.3 dualy and I believe I need some side boards an trailer now.
Shawn


----------



## lefturnfreek

Lil -30 fill for the herd of chip chuckers ... Keep warm eh!!






Keep on ... Runnin' Loads


----------



## 300zx_tt

Silver maple


----------



## jrider

Load of gum


----------



## lefturnfreek

Hmmm ... the wonder pile Poulan decided to act up in the bush a coupla days ago, idle dropped off a few times, surged under throttle so I adjusted this way, that way ... then quit!!!

Ffrrrk... nothing I thought could be ever this simple, coil is leaking high current!!

I just happen to try to adjust it after supper and I can see sparks coming from the coil to the fly wheel .... couldn’t get the Itard to capture it on video.

hmmm wonder how tuff these main bearings are...??

Keep on... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## Shawn Farmer

Shawn.54 said:


> I’m heading out for a load this Sunday hope to fill truck and trailer. I used to haul with a F150 and a trailer full and a little in the bed was all I wanted to haul got the 7.3 dualy and I believe I need some side boards an trailer now.
> Shawn


I'm new on here, but ran across your post and kinda chuckled... seeings how I was forced to take my lil f150 and my little trailer ( mind you my lil truck is a v6 and normally never hauls more than a 50 gal spray rig.) Instead of my faithful 7.3 long bed that I run my lawn service out of. It and my 16 ft trailer never fail to surprise me with the ease of big loads I can haul. 
Unfortunately with a 7.3, there are days did they would just leave you totally EFFED, and yesterday was one of those days. Truck started fine then suddenly died, and would not restart. I bought a new CPS and I'm fixing to go out and change it now. Hopefully that's what the problem was. Nonetheless yesterday I agreed to pick up the remainder of ash tree for one of my customers. So me and the little V-6 and my little bitty trailer went after a load.. in the sleet/rain and let me just say it scared the hell out of me.. felt like I was riding a wheelie, and I was running down the hwy at 45-50 mph because the trailer kept trying to fish tail on me. I made it thankfully. 
Welcome to to the 7.3 world... the best, most frustrating club in the world. 

Btw... I'm glad to have found this forum via the lawnsite forum I'm a member of. I'm in Oklahoma and generally slow November- Feburary and recently decided to try selling some firewood just from fallen timber on the 10 acres we bought last year. Needless to say it's a hot seller here and is generally sold within an hr of posting online. I thought next year it would be a great opportunity to keep my guys working a bit through the winter and make a little $ . I have mostly oak and other hardwood trees so I guess now I can ad axe-man to my list lol. Thanks for having me guys!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ahhh 7.3 DI ... I grew up with 6.9 and 7.3 IDI’s but do lots of full electronic diesel stuff. 

Scan it and see whats upcause it can all sorts of things and just throwing parts at it gets frustrating and expensive... then see post #1 for Ford use guide...

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## Plowboy83

Moved my first load of wood with the new pickup. It is t much of a load. I ran out of wood at the house so I brought some home from the wood yard at the shop I’ll try to take a picture the next time I move something that’s worth wild


----------



## NElogger

First load on this pickup. I was attached to the last pickup, but I think I'm going to like this one!


----------



## Shawn.54

I’ve had my 2002 f350 dually last April and the day after I took it home I was under the hood changing up pipes cost $150 and 14 hours of my life also got me $2300 off asking price.
I can’t believe how much difference between 7.3 and 5.4 when it comes to moving heavy loads I can only imagine what the newer diesels are like. I did get lucky and found a ZF6 manual transmission. I love it and my wife hates it. It’s to long to wide to noisy rides to rough and stinky everything a truck should be.
Shawn


----------



## Plowboy83

Shawn.54 said:


> I’ve had my 2002 f350 dually last April and the day after I took it home I was under the hood changing up pipes cost $150 and 14 hours of my life also got me $2300 off asking price.
> I can’t believe how much difference between 7.3 and 5.4 when it comes to moving heavy loads I can only imagine what the newer diesels are like. I did get lucky and found a ZF6 manual transmission. I love it and my wife hates it. It’s to long to wide to noisy rides to rough and stinky everything a truck should be.
> Shawn


They new 6.7 Powerstroke is even more impressive that the the 2012 6.7 Powerstroke I had. I didn’t really think there would be much difference but it is noticeable


----------



## Shawn.54

Plowboy83 said:


> They new 6.7 Powerstroke is even more impressive that the the 2012 6.7 Powerstroke I had. I didn’t really think there would be much difference but it is noticeable


I would love to have a newer diesel but I think my old school engine is hard enough to wrench on without adding all that emissions and computer controls.
Shawn


----------



## Plowboy83

Shawn.54 said:


> I would love to have a newer diesel but I think my old school engine is hard enough to wrench on without adding all that emissions and computer controls.
> Shawn


Yeah the new ones are a joke


----------



## Shawn.54

I’m by no means a mechanic but lack of funding has been a motivator I have found that most problems have been solved by others in the 17 years that my truck has been alive and a little digging will find answers the fact that 7.3/444 has been in so many trucks/ busses that gives a lot of experienced mechanics out there.
Shawn


----------



## Plowboy83

Yeah I had a 1997 f250 heavy duty 4x4 with a 5 speed it was the toughest truck I ever seen wish I still had it


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes, the newer truck and emissions systems .... never heard of her ... can you hum a few bars ... ??

I deleted my truck, a bought brand new 2008 F250 CC SB 4x4 6.4 at 10K and never looked back, no more DPF burn off, no CCV into the engine, no EGR crud being forced into the engine, way better mileage . It's a pulling truck more than anything and I treat it like a princess so sadly, no huge loads of wood have ever been i the box. 

It is a huge difference between old mechanical NA diesels, I have 6.2 trucks also, and modern turbo's and inter cooled monsters. I can pull at 60 and some times higher very comfortably as power is not a problem. I have my high boost warning at 40 psi, high limit is 48, will pull a 8-9 % grade loaded in high gear by just rolling a lil harder into the peddle without getting past 11-1200 EGTs, the only down fall is the maintenance costs as they are close to the same as a small semi but I don't have the use restrictions.




Post FRCC 2018




Coupla hay burners had to go to the money burner ... umm I mean the vet ....




Ya ... that's DOT and I having a ... discussion ... ha ha

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## motolife313

Got some birch and I think cedar maybe? Is that cedar in the wheel barrow? She said flowering cherry but no way. I’m planing on cutting it into cookies for decoration, the birch I may make into carvings, seems like people like birch for some reason idk


----------



## Jere39

Still splitting on this Red Oak, and hauling it from where it fell in the woods to my stacks that are truck accessible, for at least a year of seasoning.


----------



## Saiso

Jere39 said:


> Still splitting on this Red Oak, and hauling it from where it fell in the woods to my stacks that are truck accessible, for at least a year of seasoning.
> 
> View attachment 718336


Beautiful stand! I’d kill for a stand like this amongst our acreage. Well, maybe not kill...


----------



## Cody

Jere39 said:


> Still splitting on this Red Oak, and hauling it from where it fell in the woods to my stacks that are truck accessible, for at least a year of seasoning.



Absolutely beautiful splits!


----------



## motolife313

Got some good cherry for cooking wood. 

This one was about 21”. The bigger one is 29”


----------



## John Timm

A little load I had in my old tacoma.


----------



## Jere39

Your Tacoma is not squatting too much under that load. Looking good.

Here in PA, we only have about a foot of snow on the ground, but the temps are being reported by the weather guessers on TV as 21 degrees below average. So our snow cover is still soft and fluffy, just rooster tails under the tires of the ATV and builds up under trailer and skid plates. So, for my micro operation here I ran my snow plow around and skimmed a couple inches of the fluff off my trails:







Then dug deep into the dregs of my wood piles and moved small cart loads to the driveway for pickup loads by chilly customers begging for another load.






I'd really prefer not to offer the wood I am cutting now which isn't seasoned as well as it should be.

No complaints though, this is great weather to be working in the woods!


----------



## John Timm

Jere39 said:


> Your Tacoma is not squatting too much under that load. Looking good.
> 
> Here in PA, we only have about a foot of snow on the ground, but the temps are being reported by the weather guessers on TV as 21 degrees below average. So our snow cover is still soft and fluffy, just rooster tails under the tires of the ATV and builds up under trailer and skid plates. So, for my micro operation here I ran my snow plow around and skimmed a couple inches of the fluff off my trails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then dug deep into the dregs of my wood piles and moved small cart loads to the driveway for pickup loads by chilly customers begging for another load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really prefer not to offer the wood I am cutting now which isn't seasoned as well as it should be.
> 
> No complaints though, this is great weather to be working in the woods![/QUOTE


----------



## John Timm

Although you can't tell in the picture, my newer Tacoma doesn't handle a load as well as my older one did.


----------



## Jere39

No fancy drone, nor gimbal assist follower - just a stick I found in the woods with my GoPro strapped to it, and I move it along with me to catch the full trail pull:



The sunshine is already making the little hill alongside my range backstop (at about 1:00) slippery, but I played with it a little and got some traction to get up and around.

I'll take a break from posting for a while, let other folks share their haulers. Thanks


----------



## motolife313

Got some more cherry today. I made one cut before taking the pic. Got it down without damaging anything. Kota seemed to like the bark. Hopefully won’t hurt him. I Heard cherry is bad for cows or horses. Not totally bottomed out. About 1” away before me getting in it. I wanna build a flat bed and put airbags on it. 

Tiny bit of rot but not bad at all. It’s some nice dense cherry that actually grew cherry's


----------



## lefturnfreek

Jere39 said:


> No fancy drone, nor gimbal assist follower - just a stick I found in the woods with my GoPro strapped to it, and I move it along with me to catch the full trail pull:
> The sunshine is already making the little hill alongside my range backstop (at about 1:00) slippery, but I played with it a little and got some traction to get up and around.
> 
> I'll take a break from posting for a while, let other folks share their haulers. Thanks



Low tech some days... still gets the job done!! Don't worry bout posting too much around here as it's always nice to see others loads cause it keeps the thread rolling.



motolife313 said:


> Got some more cherry today. I made one cut before taking the pic. Got it down without damaging anything. Kota seemed to like the bark. Hopefully won’t hurt him. I Heard cherry is bad for cows or horses. Not totally bottomed out. About 1” away before me getting in it. I wanna build a flat bed and put airbags on it. View attachment 721569
> View attachment 721577
> Tiny bit of rot but not bad at all. It’s some nice dense cherry that actually grew cherry'sView attachment 721581
> View attachment 721584
> View attachment 721589



Well that was well planed drop for such and ugly spot, call it a win either way!!

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## Saiso

John Timm said:


> A little load I had in my old tacoma.


Nice truck. Much better shape than my Tacoma  Nice load too!


----------



## rwoods

motolife313 said:


> Got some more cherry today. I made one cut before taking the pic. Got it down without damaging anything. Kota seemed to like the bark. Hopefully won’t hurt him.* I Heard cherry is bad for cows or horses. *Not totally bottomed out. About 1” away before me getting in it. I wanna build a flat bed and put airbags on it. View attachment 721569
> View attachment 721577
> Tiny bit of rot but not bad at all. It’s some nice dense cherry that actually grew cherry'sView attachment 721581
> View attachment 721584
> View attachment 721589



Cherry leaves, bark, twigs and pits contain cyanide. Not good for that beautiful pup of yours. Ron


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Snow is going fast here and I'm glad to see it go!! I'm moving the last of the firewood for this years heating season, up to the house,






SR


----------



## Haywire Haywood

That's a good looking partner there moto.


----------



## Rburg44

Filled three trucks this evening in a lil under two hrs. My truck mostly all oak with a smidge of maple.


----------



## John Timm

Hauled the last load of the winter. Starting to get muddy around here.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I haven't done pretty much any pretty loads this year so how about a progress pic ... slowly filling the row cause I'm just using my Honda quad and trailer.











I have a lil bit to go and hope to have that filled up by end of summer.

Keep on ..... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## rarefish383

Saiso said:


> Beautiful stand! I’d kill for a stand like this amongst our acreage. Well, maybe not kill...


I'm like Jere, and FarmerSteve, I'm not a wood snob, but when all you have is Red Oak, all you burn is Red Oak. I hoard Cherry and Locust when I can get it, but mostly Oak.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's the rest.


----------



## Rburg44

Three more truck loads tonight. 2 trucks were all oak other truck was all cherry. 2 hrs of splittin got us on our way. 8 more loads for me and ill be happy!


----------



## Rburg44

Took out a load of white oak for myself today.


----------



## Rburg44

Feel like im the only one runnin loads this week! Haha finished spliting the cherry and oak we took down last weekend and didnt fit on our trucks other day and cut down two more good size reds. To help top off our trucks. 6 more truck loads to go for me!


----------



## lefturnfreek

So my wife and I did some horse kill tree clean up over the weekend, here's Saturdays.

Quad trailer full of kibbles and cut off's





And the 65 F350 full of 4 ft's and heavy block to split.







Keep on ... Runnin' Loads


----------



## lefturnfreek

And here is Sunday's load.

Quad trailer of kibbles and cut off's ...








That's making a 24in bar look small!!



And the F350 filled with 4ft's and the block to split which I should cut a lil smaller than 18-20's cause dahm it was every thing I had to get them in the truck...




Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## John Timm

I like the old Honda Foretrax pulling the trailer still working!


----------



## lefturnfreek

John Timm said:


> I like the old Honda Foretrax pulling the trailer still working!


Thanks!!

That's our snow/mud/farm tank that I picked up 700ish about 10 years ago. It's slightly lifted, snorkled over the handle bars, custom 5G tank, winch that can be taken front to rear .... it'll go any where but your body gives up first cause, dahm is it ruff. Right now I have stock 25's and chains on but come summer it gets 28 10 & 12 Swamp Lites.











Ya it gets worked like a dog!! One of my favorite buys ever ....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Couple more ...






And the fun stuff ...






Yes ... I'm on a fire road trail ... in spring ....



I'll be right back with today's load .... so ...

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

So on to today's load of horse kill wood #3 ....

So nice when 6 pieces of wood make a row on the truck ... and yes, that's 5ft snow drifts still waiting to melt !!



Nice way to spend a coupl hrs 





I guess I have some fencing to do to.





Ya sorry bout these last coupla pic's, kinda fuzzy ... a rain/snow squall came in and it got dark faaast !!






Couple more tree's to take out yet so stay tuned ... but as always ...

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## barton174

Got a load of wood from the farm, on Sunday, with the new 572xp. This is like THE way to do wood, IMO! Load it with the forks on the tractor, drag it home, cut it up on the trailer, then roll it off the trailer right onto the splitter. No bending over the splitter on the ground, no lifting wood up onto the splitter, etc.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

barton174 said:


> This is like THE way to do wood, IMO! Load it with the forks on the tractor, drag it home, cut it up on the trailer, then roll it off the trailer right onto the splitter. No bending over the splitter on the ground, no lifting wood up onto the splitter, etc.


 When I post picts of me doing that on some sites, I'm told it doesn't work! It's waaaay too dangerous and much harder to do it that way! That I'm full of BS! lol

BUT, I keep on keeping on! It works VERY good!

SR


----------



## md1486

lefturnfreek said:


> Couple more ...
> 
> And the fun stuff ...
> 
> I'll be right back with today's load .... so ...
> 
> Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!



Which model of fourtrax is this ? It seems to pull really good load of wood


----------



## lefturnfreek

It's a Canadian sold 1990 TRX 350D, still the same as the older 86 - 89 Foremans just only sold in Canada after 89 till 91. Ya it's a tank !! It'll pull what ever you can get enough traction to pull with it's monster 18 HP. I actually kinda feel bad for what I do to it ... but then it makes me walk funny for a day or two as my spine, knee's and shoulders recover from the ride we took across a mountain and back ... sooo I call it even !!

In my opinion it is the second toughest bike you can buy, only bested by a Honda 300 with a 350D rear diff cause the 300's were weak. With the 300 you get a faster, lighter bike, better gear choices and IFS so it's way smoother ... and I am looking for one that's not 3K around here. Some of the guys I ride with ride me hard when I bring out the Honda, then I stay with em all day, some time riding through what they couldn't and pulling them after ... and I still get told I'm riding a lawn mower ... SMH

The guy I bought it from figured he'd ripped me off but I had heard how tough they were and said, I'll run it till I kill it ... still going and I may treat it to front disk brake upgrade this year. 

Old pic of it on 27's and fresh Gold painted rims, stacked with gear and fuel for 2 days ride into no where.




Swamp grass Salaaad anyone ?? Nom Nom Nom 



Did I mention it floats?

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## md1486

lefturnfreek said:


> It's a Canadian sold 1990 TRX 350D, still the same as the older 86 - 89 Foremans just only sold in Canada after 89 till 91. Ya it's a tank !! It'll pull what ever you can get enough traction to pull with it's monster 18 HP. I actually kinda feel bad for what I do to it ... but then it makes me walk funny for a day or two as my spine, knee's and shoulders recover from the ride we took across a mountain and back ... sooo I call it even !!
> 
> In my opinion it is the second toughest bike you can buy, only bested by a Honda 300 with a 350D rear diff cause the 300's were weak. With the 300 you get a faster, lighter bike, better gear choices and IFS so it's way smoother ... and I am looking for one that's not 3K around here. Some of the guys I ride with ride me hard when I bring out the Honda, then I stay with em all day, some time riding through what they couldn't and pulling them after ... and I still get told I'm riding a lawn mower ... SMH
> 
> The guy I bought it from figured he'd ripped me off but I had heard how tough they were and said, I'll run it till I kill it ... still going and I may treat it to front disk brake upgrade this year.
> 
> Old pic of it on 27's and fresh Gold painted rims, stacked with gear and fuel for 2 days ride into no where.
> 
> View attachment 727433
> 
> 
> Swamp grass Salaaad anyone ?? Nom Nom Nom
> 
> View attachment 727434
> 
> Did I mention it floats?
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!



Nice ! Im looking forward for a used atv. Dont know yet on which honda model to get. Not sure if the new foreman are as tough as the old one.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I would push you towards Rincon personally, really nice all around bike but because it's independent all around you won't be able to abuse it the way I do mine. It's not that it's not tough, but the IRS will sag under heavy weight, for pure work use, find your self a solid rear axle 420.


----------



## barton174

Sawyer Rob said:


> When I post picts of me doing that on some sites, I'm told it doesn't work! It's waaaay too dangerous and much harder to do it that way! That I'm full of BS! lol
> 
> BUT, I keep on keeping on! It works VERY good!
> 
> SR


It absolutely works great! I suppose it could be a bit more dangerous, given that the trailer weighs more than double what my 5*8 does when full, but then, it's also worth at least 2 trips, so there's that. We didn't his last year as well, and it works great. Also works great when there isn't a tractor around and you just tilt the traiker and winch the 18' dogs up.

Mike

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I load all I can get on,






pull it home,






and get after it with the splitter,






SR


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yup ... that's the way to do it!! If the truck is heavy enough & trailer isn't over the GCW ... send it !!

Farm load's ... ya ... those can get wild ... see post #1 ...

I didn't fire the saw today as I had too much other things to do, eat lunch at 5, nap for 20 min ... do chores, unload a truck, empty a wheel barrow of ash ... but I'm running into a new problem ... I'm running outa room for wood to be split!! Ya once the snow goes I can add more pallets but till then I may have to hold off on hauling block wood.








I didn't burn a whole lot of split this year, the lil divot on the left, so I think I'll just throw some forward, and keep on piling up.




Some one had asked how I measure height, pure simple redneck. I cut a length and screwed a broken hammer handle to the top, if it hangs above the top of the pallet base ... GTG. 






Keep on .... Runnin .... Legalish ... Loads !!


----------



## CUCV

Lefturnfreek, how many cord are you burning a year? Looks like you have a ton of wood. Is it mostly poplar?

I ran a 3 cord load last night after work. Fell, bucked, hauled out of woods with tractor, then hauled home on truck and trailer. I'll get a pic next time.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I bank on running through 9-12 C year but that depends on how much trash wood I can shove through the boiler in the shoulder seasons. It’s a older style OWB that heats a house plus a good size shop. 

The area I am now stacking to is for 2 years from now. Each row will hold 25c easy. 

Yes, it’s white and black poplar that is standing or fallen dead off my own property. 

This year I started burning before Halloween, didn’t burn a good piece outa the stack till early December and stopped the good stuff about mid March, now back on trash. 

This year i think it was 6-7 C cause I humped it... which is a good workout cause my paid job is mostly driving, think for a bit, twaddle some wires or electronics... go back to driving and drinking coffee, so this keeps me in shape. 

Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## Shawn.54

Sawyer Rob said:


> I load all I can get on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pull it home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and get after it with the splitter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


What model Deutz is that when I was a kid my grandfather had a sawmill and dairy farm that were both powered by a pair of 8006’s and a 4506 4x4 with high lift. 
Shawn


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It's a 30-06... In the past I've also owned a 40-06 and a 62-06...

Deutz isn't the only air/oil cooled diesel tractors, SLH also built REALLY good air/oil cooled tractors too, mine have been VERY good to me.

SR


----------



## Shawn.54

I’ve been off the forum for a while have not hauled a load of wood since late January or early February I had a triple bypass surgery on February 26 thanks to a family member who remains unknown a triaxle load of wood showed up in my driveway just needing sawed to length. Feeling much better and in a week and a half the weight restriction that I have will be lifted and my saws will be back on the list of things I can lift.
Can’t wait to get back into making sawdust.
Shawn


----------



## Shawn.54

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's a 30-06... In the past I've also owned a 40-06 and a 62-06...
> 
> Deutz isn't the only air/oil cooled diesel tractors, SLH also built REALLY good air/oil cooled tractors too, mine have been VERY good to me.
> 
> SR


The two 8006’s are still on the farm and in running order the 4506 was sold for parts my grandfather beat that poor thing to death he thought it was a log skidder as well as a 992 wheel loader. He sheared off several front axles and after adding ballast to the rear end he broke two rear axles. Not the tractors fault that man did things with that tractor that would have broke a D8 dozer.
I’m looking at a 6240 at the moment for my wood cutting and moving.
Shawn


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Quite a few 06 and 07 series Deutz still making farmers money around here... Lot's of them were sold here and quite a few 100-06's are still going strong doing tillage.

SR


----------



## Shawn.54

Sawyer Rob said:


> Quite a few 06 and 07 series Deutz still making farmers money around here... Lot's of them were sold here and quite a few 100-06's are still going strong doing tillage.
> 
> SR


The fuel economy was great and the amount of hp that was usable was great my neighbor had his 95 hp IH go down in the middle of his tilling season pap offered an 8006 until he got the IH fixed he almost didn’t take it thinking the 80 would not be enough to pull his discs 3 weeks later he was the owner of his own 8006 could not believe how fuel savings or the fact that it handled his discs better than the IH.
Shawn


----------



## Rburg44

Another load goin to the shed. Mostly oak with a lil sassafras mixed in.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Shawn.54 said:


> I’ve been off the forum for a while have not hauled a load of wood since late January or early February I had a triple bypass surgery on February 26 thanks to a family member who remains unknown a triaxle load of wood showed up in my driveway just needing sawed to length. Feeling much better and in a week and a half the weight restriction that I have will be lifted and my saws will be back on the list of things I can lift.
> Can’t wait to get back into making sawdust.
> Shawn



Well we are glad that your gona be mowing the grass, not making it ... so there are up sides. Ya, take it in steps and you will heal. As I say to others ... TrEE ... Take r Easy Eh !!



Shawn.54 said:


> The fuel economy was great and the amount of hp that was usable was great my neighbor had his 95 hp IH go down in the middle of his tilling season pap offered an 8006 until he got the IH fixed he almost didn’t take it thinking the 80 would not be enough to pull his discs 3 weeks later he was the owner of his own 8006 could not believe how fuel savings or the fact that it handled his discs better than the IH.
> Shawn



Yes, the fuel savings add up fast!! Getting 2 days outa a tank of fuel compared to filling every day really keeps money in your wallet. Ask anyone one who thought a used, low piced 6.0 Chev was a great buy ... coupla months later truck was gooone ... great power but dahm did they burn fuel.



Rburg44 said:


> Another load goin to the shed. Mostly oak with a lil sassafras mixed in. View attachment 727700



That is such a nice, even, pretty looking load and stack compared to what I deal with.

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Many years ago, a farmer friend here, had the clutch go out on his 117hp John Deere while plowing... The Deutz dealer brought him a new Deutz 100-06 to use while they replaced the clutch on the deere.

My farmer friend told me the 100hp Deutz would out plow the 117hp deere while using 5 gallons LESS fuel every day! Boy, was he ever impressed...

When the deer clutch job was done and the tractor returned, my friend kept/bought the loaner Deutz and never bought another new deere tractor from that day on. They did buy several Deutz though...

To this day, I think they still have three Deutz tractors over there... He was the one that got me to buy my first Deutz tractor...

SR


----------



## CUCV

Hauled home a 3 cord load after work last night. Started at 4:30 and drove the tractor out of the woods with the last bucket load just after 7:30. Fell, bucked, hauled out of the woods with the tractor to the truck and trailer then hauled the load home. The truck has 16" oak, hickory, maple and cherry. The trailer has 24" pine and hardwood limb wood.
I ran two saws build from parts. The 365 built from at lest 4 saws has a 372 piston and cylinder. The 372 got run over and broke most of the cooling fins. I was able to weld all the fins back on. I messed around with the piston, doming the top and removed material from the base of the cylinder. The 353 has a 346 piston and cylinder I got from a local novice chainsaw builder who has spend some time in person with some of the top builders here on AS.





Pic with the loader is from January


----------



## lefturnfreek

Very nice rig!!

I take it’s a Kodiak/Top Kick and it’ll handle any firewood load you drop in it. 

Glad to hear your oopsy saw was able to be repaired, my Ski 350 met it’s match with the back axle of my F350. I think the rotating assembly & the top end survived... the rest didn’t but I’m keeping an eye out for a cooked one with good plastics. 

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## jrider

Load of poplar. 2 cords.


----------



## Rburg44

Split a load of ash from two trees hit by a lightening strike. Couple pieces of maple topped off theload


----------



## Yarz

My brother and I spent both Saturday and Sunday cutting down Maple and Cherry trees at his friend's house. Here are my 3 loads:
















We have several more to do in the coming weekends.


----------



## Rburg44

Split and stacked this load this afternoon. Mainly hickory but some cherry in there as well! 3 more truck loads and im finished for year!


----------



## hseII

From a couple weeks ago-

Load 1





Load 2





Load 3





Load 4





Load 5





Load 7







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rburg44

Figured it was time y’all see the other side of my truck! Haha half load of hickory the rest is a mix of cherry and a lil bit of oak and maple. 2 more to go!


----------



## rwoods

Trying to wrap of the season. Third load of the day. Few more and I will be doing something else on Saturdays.

Ron 

[QUOTE="rwoods, post: 6870051, member: 46677]
View attachment 730039
[/QUOTE]


----------



## motolife313

Got a half load of walnut and half load apple. For smoking wood, might mill some of the walnut use it for cutting board


----------



## hseII

Load #8 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yarz

Got two more loads this weekend. The second was in the rain, chilling me quickly!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Nice & pretty looking loads there everyone!!

I spent a lil time at the saw today at some ant killed tree's from the BIL's place in town. I left them in a pile for the last 2 years to be sure the carpenter ants were good and gone or dead ... I don't want those in my wood pile.








I kinda should have knotted and length'd them a while sooner cause dahm was that wood hard, dead dry but hard. So hard I put down the 250 and grabbed the 034 with a freshly sharpened chain and it still barely grabbed. I ate saw chips all afternoon cause it was gusting really hard. I had to stop a few times and claw the dust outa my eyes.

Over all I got almost a full row of 4 fts with a side of heavy kibble, then a huge pile of block to be split at the front... sooo I'm gona have to find some room for them. The Ol' 1 Ton's pretty full !!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## motolife313

Apple tree in pretty good shape. Might even mill some of it becuase that nice red color.


----------



## Whitbread

Broke the old girl out of winter hibernation for some work today! Was a big forked white oak.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Whitbread said:


> Broke the old girl out of winter hibernation for some work today! Was a big forked white oak.



That's an awesome lookin' square body !! I love those trucks!!

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Rburg44

All oak today 1 more fills the shed pretty sure i have close to three loads left bucked already!


----------



## Saiso

Whitbread said:


> Broke the old girl out of winter hibernation for some work today! Was a big forked white oak.


That truck...


----------



## Whitbread

lefturnfreek said:


> That's an awesome lookin' square body !! I love those trucks!!
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!





Saiso said:


> That truck...


 Well jeez, I wasn't expecting such a reaction for the truck . Thanks guys! It's an 82 with a 91 front clip. I drove it to michigan from california last summer, only has 109kmi on it. It's currently a 454/4spd, but I'm building a detroit 4-53t/eaton rto610 for it. Going to build a hydraulic dump flat bed for it, multilink air suspension, and do a mild restoration/slight modernization hopefully this fall with a fresh coat of silver. Going to convert to power windows/locks, tilt column, delay wipers, etc.





Upside down 4-53


----------



## lefturnfreek

Really cool truck ... buuut a 4 53 may sound cool ... but it will be sloooow IMO ... I know the 454 eats fuel, but leave it!!

My 2 square body burbs ...
6.2 diesel 700R4 241 D 60 & 14B on 34's




350 TBI 465 241 10B & 14B on 21.4x16.1's




On the other side of things ... I have burned nothing but junk for 2 weeks and I pulled the pin 2 days ago ... yup, shut down the boiler, for now ... cause it's Canada .... I hope I'm done for the year!! 

Keep on .... Runnin" Loads


----------



## Whitbread

lefturnfreek said:


> Really cool truck ... buuut a 4 53 may sound cool ... but it will be sloooow IMO ... I know the 454 eats fuel, but leave it!!


 Sweet rigs man!!! 

Don't worry, the 4-53t won't be stock, but even stock they offered it up to 215hp/495lbft which is still more grunt than a 454. I'm doing a full electronic DDEC conversion with compound turbos and an external air bypass system. Should be about 500hp/1000-1200lbft.


----------



## farmer steve

Green red oak and rock oak today. Gave the F150 a break and used mama's truck.. Ran this load no problem.


----------



## Rburg44

Another load mainly oak didnt stack it yet though wanted to get home in time to watch caps game. But this will fill the wood shed then i have one load maybe load and a half left to clean everything up around farm.


----------



## motolife313

No rack yet huh?rburg44

this piece was already almost cut through almost all the way not sure what happened. I seen about a dozen nails in this walnut.


----------



## 92utownxh

motolife, I still don't know how you get so much on that truck. I like those old trucks.


----------



## motolife313

With the new motor I’ve been building and modding and I’ll put a flatbed on with air bags I’ll be able to get a third row. Possibly gear down the rear end.this is the intake for it. Should lower the powerband since the intake is much longer


----------



## Rburg44

Ha i got the back rack just havnt put it on yet lets pray i make it through tomorrows split session without blowing the window out last trip of year i think


----------



## lefturnfreek

motolife313 said:


> With the new motor I’ve been building and modding and I’ll put a flatbed on with air bags I’ll be able to get a third row. Possibly gear down the rear end.this is the intake for it. Should lower the powerband since the intake is much longerView attachment 732367



Hmmm that carb looks sooo familar ... Holley 2245 ??


----------



## motolife313

Weber 32/36


----------



## 95custmz

How’s that maul working out for you? I think I could throw out my back, swinging that thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39

95custmz said:


> How’s that maul working out for you? I think I could throw out my back, swinging that thing.



I got a twinge just looking at it


----------



## motolife313

Well the handle broke about a week ago and I rewelded it back on couple days ago but it works good. Still haven’t done a final grind on the tip. Might get a piece of hickory after this handle breaks again. 

Did little different joint setup this time.


----------



## rarefish383

motolife313 said:


> With the new motor I’ve been building and modding and I’ll put a flatbed on with air bags I’ll be able to get a third row. Possibly gear down the rear end.this is the intake for it. Should lower the powerband since the intake is much longerView attachment 732367


You do some pretty work!


----------



## Rburg44

Last load of year 11.5 cords ready! Overflow pile now since shed is full. So happy the grind is over 20 truck loads for me alone but filled 18 for neighbor buddy and 8/10 for buddy and employee. We all burnt out but no nore lettin piles get so low anymore!


----------



## chucker

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 732585
> View attachment 732584
> 
> 
> Last load of year 11.5 cords ready! Overflow pile now since shed is full. So happy the grind is over 20 truck loads for me alone but filled 18 for neighbor buddy and 8/10 for buddy and employee. We all burnt out but no nore lettin piles get so low anymore!


the old saying is "when you think you have enough, DOUBLE IT" !!!! nice knowing you will be toasty warm all next winter....


----------



## hseII

Load 1






Load 2






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII

2 loads chipped today with 1 load being dumped on site to go against silt fences.

It’s Bedtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitbread

Took the old girl out again for some more blown down oaks. Found a cluster of 4 from a common stump and got about 3/4 of it.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well thank you Canada ... I re fired the boiler .... I looked at the forecast and it was a 3 day stretch of getting below 32 at and was barely 40 during the day.... I'm too cheap to pay electric so off to the bush I went for junk wood.

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## motolife313

Selling some plum, cherry and apple today. That’s little over 1/4 cord. Got 200$ for it and gave free delivery since he bought so much and didn’t hassle me, kota and I are on the water now


i delivered his oak and cherry yesterday for a pizza and bread oven
hooked him up some some walnut and maple also. That’s 2 wheel barrow loads plus some extra pieces I gave him. 75$ for that lol. He even tiped me


----------



## luv2hnt

Ash man where are you located in Ohio, I am in Xenia


----------



## luv2hnt

motolife 313 awesome welding


----------



## motolife313

Thanks man!


----------



## motolife313

Whitbread said:


> Sweet rigs man!!!
> 
> Don't worry, the 4-53t won't be stock, but even stock they offered it up to 215hp/495lbft which is still more grunt than a 454. I'm doing a full electronic DDEC conversion with compound turbos and an external air bypass system. Should be about 500hp/1000-1200lbft.


That seems like a lot of power for a 4 cylinder that’s stock. That’s a lot more then a 6 cylinder Cummins 12 valve that’s almost twice the size. I’m guessing 4-53 is 4 53 cubic inch cylinders. Most be a fancy motor. I’d like a 4bt in a smaller truck. I’d put a 6 cylinder in that big truck like a Cummins


----------



## hseII

motolife313 said:


> That seems like a lot of power for a 4 cylinder that’s stock. That’s a lot more then a 6 cylinder Cummins 12 valve that’s almost twice the size. I’m guessing 4-53 is 4 53 cubic inch cylinders. Most be a fancy motor. I’d like a 4bt in a smaller truck. I’d put a 6 cylinder in that big truck like a Cummins



The last of the pump & lines Cummins were 230/5xx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sawyer Rob

motolife313 said:


> That seems like a lot of power for a 4 cylinder that’s stock. That’s a lot more then a 6 cylinder Cummins 12 valve that’s almost twice the size. I’m guessing 4-53 is 4 53 cubic inch cylinders. Most be a fancy motor. I’d like a 4bt in a smaller truck. I’d put a 6 cylinder in that big truck like a Cummins


 By "todays standards", the "B" in my dodge, (with Banks stage 3) is 224 hp and 643 on torque, doesn't sound so high powered.






AT least a guy I knew had the exact same truck and set up as mine, and that's what his did at the rear wheels. He also told me, they had trouble keeping the duals from slipping a bit on the dyno rollers, at full torque...

It does pull loads pretty good.

SR


----------



## mdavlee

Sawyer Rob said:


> By "todays standards", the "B" in my dodge, (with Banks stage 3) is 224 hp and 643 on torque, doesn't sound so high powered.
> 
> AT least a guy I knew had the exact same truck and set up as mine, and that's what his did as the rear wheels. He also told me, they had trouble keeping the duals from slipping a bit, at full torque...
> 
> It does pull loads pretty good.
> 
> SR



The 17 F250 I have will spin the single wheels with a 25’ dual tandem and 18 round bales. I’ve had several modded 5.9 Cummins at 450-600 HP and they are hard to tow with on wet roads.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well since we're talking trucks .... 08 F250 6.4 ... look's stock with a few tweaks and it puuuull's...




Air goes in here ... 



Goes out here ... that's a 1/2 in drive ratchet for sizing 


The uppipe I blew up last year, it was somewhere between 80-90 psi and went off like a bomb 



Keep on ... Running Load's !!


----------



## moresnow

@lefturnfreek . Our 08 blew that pipe also. At roughly 100000 miles. Same mods. Radiator went next. Actually very soon.


----------



## lefturnfreek

moresnow said:


> @lefturnfreek . Our 08 blew that pipe also. At roughly 100000 miles. Same mods. Radiator went next. Actually very soon.



Ya once you pull the EGR coolers that pipe is unsupported and it vibrates and breaks usually. I knew about that and made a bracket for it and still broke it, the other side is split half way around and chock that up to me towing like a goon... I was around 45 psi of boost rolling up a hill loaded when it let go...

There’s a few other mods I left out, No Limit CAC pipe and elbow, Precision Industries 1600rpm converter, CCV rerouted into the exhaust and Spartan beta tuning. I did this stuff for engine life and better mileage which really made it a Power Stroke, on the other side, the only way you’ll keep up to me, is if you get on my trailer!!

Back to to woody stuff ... boiler is running at night as it’s still bit chilly and has been raining, on the plus side I have only seen 1 mosquito which got mashed !!

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

luv2hnt said:


> Ash man where are you located in Ohio, I am in XeniaView attachment 733524



I may be from north of 50 but I do also believe you in your avitar ...


----------



## hseII

Load 1-





Load 2-





Load 3- 





Load 4-





Load 5-










Reload for the Sawmill Man.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitbread

motolife313 said:


> That seems like a lot of power for a 4 cylinder that’s stock. That’s a lot more then a 6 cylinder Cummins 12 valve that’s almost twice the size. I’m guessing 4-53 is 4 53 cubic inch cylinders. Most be a fancy motor. I’d like a 4bt in a smaller truck. I’d put a 6 cylinder in that big truck like a Cummins


 That's the beauty of a 2 stroke diesel! Only 212 cubic inches and made 495lbft back in the 1970s. Its not overly fancy, that's the beauty of them. They just flow a ton of air and fire twice as often, so they can be quite compact vs a comparable output 4 stroke. But they're not super small by today's standards, it's an 1100lb 4 cylinder that's 40" long . 

I still hear quite a few log skidders around here working with 2 strokes under the hood. Lots of Amish/Mennonite sawmills in the area still run them too.


----------



## motolife313

Thanks for explaining that. Wow 40” is very long for sure. What’s the rpm range? I do like 2 strokes
i went for a ride Friday


----------



## hseII

motolife313 said:


> Thanks for explaining that. Wow 40” is very long for sure. What’s the rpm range? I do like 2 strokesView attachment 734605
> i went for a ride Friday



A Screaming Jimmy? 

WFO. 

If you ever heard a skidder run that wasn’t a John Deere in the 1960s-1980s, chances are it was Detroit Powered. 

They have their own sound. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shawn.54

My neighbor put one in his pickup makes o lot of noise but gets the job done. He picked up a new toy to try and shoehorn into a truck an old military generator with a v12 Detroit for a power plant. Can’t wait to see what he does with it. I hear it running every now and then sounds scary hope he has a strong enough frame to hold it.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Bout 3500 rpm but they sound like they are going 7000 cause they fire twice as often.

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Whitbread said:


> Sweet rigs man!!!
> 
> Don't worry, the 4-53t won't be stock, but even stock they offered it up to 215hp/495lbft which is still more grunt than a 454. I'm doing a full electronic DDEC conversion with compound turbos and an external air bypass system. Should be about 500hp/1000-1200lbft.




What setup had that kind of power on a stock 4-53T?
I seemed to recall them being around the same power #s as the early 6BT Cummins, so I looked it up just to check on my memory.
All I can find is 175hp, 420ft/lbs. Early 6BT being ~160/400.


----------



## moresnow

motolife313 said:


> Thanks for explaining that. Wow 40” is very long for sure. What’s the rpm range? I do like 2 strokesView attachment 734605
> i went for a ride Friday



Grab a handful of throttle on this beast and you know you have something to be reckoned with Not for the meek to say the least!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Saaayyy what ?? I can't hear you over the ringing in my ears !!!

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## hseII

ChoppyChoppy said:


> What setup had that kind of power on a stock 4-53T?
> I seemed to recall them being around the same power #s as the early 6BT Cummins, so I looked it up just to check on my memory.
> All I can find is 175hp, 420ft/lbs. Early 6BT being ~160/400.



Crickets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yarz

Got a load after work yesterday:










The four big pieces are ~36" diameter and 18" tall. The log weight charts say that should be about 667 lbs each!


----------



## motolife313

Got some real nice pin oak. I’ve used it before in my smoker and it burned longer then the white oak. It’s very heavy. Little over loaded


----------



## lefturnfreek

A lil glow worm and it's tunnels I came across when splitting a few ...









Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Ductape

Whitbread said:


> Well jeez, I wasn't expecting such a reaction for the truck . Thanks guys! It's an 82 with a 91 front clip. I drove it to michigan from california last summer, only has 109kmi on it. It's currently a 454/4spd, but I'm building a detroit 4-53t/eaton rto610 for it. Going to build a hydraulic dump flat bed for it, multilink air suspension, and do a mild restoration/slight modernization hopefully this fall with a fresh coat of silver. Going to convert to power windows/locks, tilt column, delay wipers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upside down 4-53



That is the stuff dreams are made of. You will also need a Jake and an air starter...….


----------



## Jwilliams

First load in the new truck


----------



## motolife313

You gota get a headache rack so you can fill it up


----------



## rarefish383

motolife313 said:


> You gota get a headache rack so you can fill it up


I got a dump trailer so I don't scratch mine.


----------



## Yarz

Sure, there's a tornado watch in southwestern PA today, but there's wood to be gotten!
I had taken wood from this house before, just 2 miles away, and couldn't pass up these oak chunks when offered.


----------



## Cowboy254

motolife313 said:


> Got some real nice pin oak. I’ve used it before in my smoker and it burned longer then the white oak. It’s very heavy. Little over loadedView attachment 736253
> View attachment 736254
> View attachment 736255
> View attachment 736257





motolife313 said:


> You gota get a headache rack so you can fill it up



Hang on a minute, you could have stuffed another row of oak rounds in there!


----------



## NElogger

Hauled a load of Ash out of the pasture today. Hopefully get at least one more tomorrow.


----------



## DSW

@hseII What are you doing with the wood?

Some of those loads seem a bit light for that truck.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I have taken a break from the saw to re work my mud truck ... fff shoulda kept cutting ...

What I have done is revived a dead saw on a rain day. The Ol Homi had the typical blue coil of death syndrome and after going through the 3 I had I sprung for a new one, she lives to be a stump saw again!!





Keep on ... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## Yarz

Two weekends ago, a friend of mine offered to run a load of logs for me with his 14' dump trailer, to the right of my trailer, and I took the smaller pieces. There's mostly cherry and maple, but a couple ash and locust pieces are in there too. I've split and stacked almost all of the wood from that day, and it's almost 2 cords.






And this past Friday, I cleaned up parts of two cherries that had fallen at Grandma's:


----------



## Relex

Picked this up for $20 from a local mill today.


----------



## Ductape

I wish I could find a load of slabs like that !


----------



## Relex

Ductape said:


> I wish I could find a load of slabs like that !



This was my first time going there and for $20 I'll be back. This load was all oak and he had another 30+ bundles waiting to be bought.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Ductape said:


> I wish I could find a load of slabs like that !



We have racks and when full band it up and forklift it out. $100 and they sell pretty quick.
Weigh enough to sometimes lift the back of the skid steer, so in the 5k area.

Sold 6 last week to a lady. Using it for siding or a fence.
Most people use it for firewood.
In the winter I use the edger "sticks" in my hobo heater (55 gal drum) that's setup near my firewood processor.


----------



## svk

Bought this truck last year and it came with a huge ladder rack that frankly was a pain when loading (and especially unloading) firewood. 

Sold the ladder rack for $75 and picked up this headache bar for $89 delivered from Sportsman's Guide.


----------



## MrWhoopee

'68 GMC with a load of green ponderosa rounds. HF truck bed crane w/ Meyer T5 snow plow pump & Northern Tool skidding tongs. Easy loading.


----------



## Yarz

Finished removing a maple today after work. I had already taken all of the branches, except the few in the truck.


----------



## svk

A few loads from the past month


----------



## TheViking

NElogger said:


> Hauled a load of Ash out of the pasture today. Hopefully get at least one more tomorrow.View attachment 740327



I have to say I like your truck I’m a huge fan of the first gen Power Strokes. They aren’t the fastest trucks but they don’t stop and they go on forever if you maintain them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NElogger

TheViking said:


> I have to say I like your truck I’m a huge fan of the first gen Power Strokes. They aren’t the fastest trucks but they don’t stop and they go on forever if you maintain them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always wanted a diesel and when I found this with 4×4 and a 10' bed I couldn't pass it up!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek

A giggle I came across on another site fro us gunny and woody guys ....





Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Short timer

I work at an airport and a patch of woods was infringing on one of the runway approaches due to the height of the trees. I took on the job of taking down about 35 trees over the past couple years, bucking them up and hauling them out to be processed as firewood. All the trees are down and the approach is reopened, but I still have a lot of wood to get out of there. It's a real wet area so most of the work is done after the ground freezes unless we have a dry spell where I can get back in there with my truck to load. All the trees are Pin Oak which I'm not a huge fan of due to the large amount of sap wood and the hundreds of small branches on the trunk.


----------



## Short timer




----------



## Short timer

Took a ride back in before to see what's left to get out. Got about 3 of these big boys still, which I will probably drag out with a backhoe to an open area where I can buck them up comfortably. I wear a size 12 boot for reference.




This is what I will use to get them out to the open




Got tons of rounds like this to get out too.


----------



## jrider

Short timer said:


> Took a ride back in before to see what's left to get out. Got about 3 of these big boys still, which I will probably drag out with a backhoe to an open area where I can buck them up comfortably. I wear a size 12 boot for reference.
> View attachment 758339
> View attachment 758340
> View attachment 758341
> View attachment 758342
> This is what I will use to get them out to the open
> 
> View attachment 758343
> 
> 
> Got tons of rounds like this to get out too. View attachment 758344


Hopefully you use the backhoe to load your truck


----------



## moresnow

There's just a couple splits there Hope you have some help!


----------



## Cowboy254

I ran a load down to my brother in Melbourne on the weekend. My SIL hasn't seen the new Ranger before and thinks it is massive, and that the load of wood was enormous. It's about 2/3 cord in total - not big by North American standards. Stihl, my brother and SIL are happy so that's good. She told me that they heated through the whole winter with the wood that I provided which gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling. Don's an accountant and does our tax returns. I swing saws for recreation and exercise and hate doing tax stuff. So it works out. 







The wood is mostly swamp gum (e.ovata) which is a low-medium density eucalypt which is a bit ashy. Not my favourite wood but as they say, it all burns. There's some peppermint (e.radiata) which is both denser and less ashy in there as well. As far as Don is concerned, free wood is good wood and he can't really tell the difference between top grade firewood and trash anyway.


----------



## 95custmz

Like the headache rack. Was that an option when you bought the truck? Or was it put on afterwards?


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Like the headache rack. Was that an option when you bought the truck? Or was it put on afterwards?



It came with it. It wouldn't catch all pieces of flying wood though so I'm going to replace it with something like @svk 's version.


----------



## crowbuster

Cowboy254 said:


> It came with it. It wouldn't catch all pieces of flying wood though so I'm going to replace it with something like @svk 's version.



Maybe stay with what you have. just put some nice expanded metal on that frame ?


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well we got one more mode of transportation off the list ....
*
*

*Backyard Lumberjack did a shopping cart load !!*


So what else are we short? 

Keep on ..... Running Loads !!


----------



## chipper1

Well my boy "running" a load of black locust .
We have a bunch of storm damage from Thursday, I used this piece to put under a large black locust stem that was still connected at the root ball to slide it on. 
I ended up not needing it just we were prepared!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I ran a load down to my brother in Melbourne on the weekend. My SIL hasn't seen the new Ranger before and thinks it is massive, and that the load of wood was enormous. It's about 2/3 cord in total - not big by North American standards. Stihl, my brother and SIL are happy so that's good. She told me that they heated through the whole winter with the wood that I provided which gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling. Don's an accountant and does our tax returns. I swing saws for recreation and exercise and hate doing tax stuff. So it works out.
> 
> View attachment 760135
> 
> 
> View attachment 760136
> 
> 
> The wood is mostly swamp gum (e.ovata) which is a low-medium density eucalypt which is a bit ashy. Not my favourite wood but as they say, it all burns. There's some peppermint (e.radiata) which is both denser and less ashy in there as well. As far as Don is concerned, free wood is good wood and he can't really tell the difference between top grade firewood and trash anyway.


That's funny that Victoria is "the place to be", our town is "the next place to be" lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That's funny that Victoria is "the place to be", our town is "the next place to be" lol.



For donkey's years the plates had "Victoria - Garden State" on them. Then we had a staunch conservative in charge in the 90's who changed it to "Victoria - On The Move". Said conservative also cleared out the dead wood (  ) in the public service and not just balanced the budget but paid off all state debt....but upset enough people in the process that we then got a soft left state gummint that hated the conservative predecessor so they had to change the license plates to the less inspiring "Victoria - the place to be". We now have a hard left gummint who is turning the state into a cesspit. I am grateful to be reasonably well insulated from that by living about as far from the state capital as possible.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> For donkey's years the plates had "Victoria - Garden State" on them. Then we had a staunch conservative in charge in the 90's who changed it to "Victoria - On The Move". Said conservative also cleared out the dead wood (  ) in the public service and not just balanced the budget but paid off all state debt....but upset enough people in the process that we then got a soft left state gummint that hated the conservative predecessor so they had to change the license plates to the less inspiring "Victoria - the place to be". We now have a hard left gummint who is turning the state into a cesspit. I am grateful to be reasonably well insulated from that by living about as far from the state capital as possible.


Same here, I live as far as it gets from the state capital. The last hearing they had on banning every thing short of an ancient sling with pebbles, our local sherrif took the floor and said,”if you pass these laws, we will not enforce them”. It’s sad how the few, work into positions of power, and rule the many.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's the load of oak I got today,







It's about 1-1/2 cords...

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's the load of oak I got today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 1-1/2 cords...
> 
> SR


Nice load Rob, now too .
Man I like that trailer .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I actually had the truck loaded too, so about 2 cords total,






SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I actually had the truck loaded too, so about 2 cords total,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


What did you dump on that s-10, gotta get me some of that .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The red S10 I had, got sent down the road in 2012, when I bought the then new, Colorado.

I still have it too, and it would be an absolute INSULT to say there's "anything about a Colorado, that's related to an S10...yes the Colorado's ARE that much better! lol

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> The red S10 I had, got sent down the road in 2012, when I bought the then new, Colorado.
> 
> I still have it too, and it would be an absolute INSULT to say there's "anything about a Colorado, that's related to an S10...yes the Colorado's ARE that much better! lol
> 
> SR


The small chevy truck, yeah that's what I meant .
I never saw the "s-10" .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> The small chevy truck, yeah that's what I meant .
> I never saw the "s-10" .


 Once my wife finishes wearing out her Impala, she going to start driving the Colorado.

It might be a while yet though, she only has 235,000 miles on the Impala...

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes PJ's are nice, heavily built trailers, your is a baby brother to my tri axle ....





My wife bulldozer drives a 2000 Grand Am, 400ish km and about finally done.

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## moresnow

Sawyer Rob said:


> Once my wife finishes wearing out her Impala, she going to start driving the Colorado.
> 
> It might be a while yet though, she only has 235,000 miles on the Impala...
> 
> SR


Gotta love the Impalas. I am driving the wife's original '04. 217000 miles. Great car. Touches 30mpg regularly.
She has a '13 with 118000 miles. Hard to beat for the money!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

moresnow said:


> Gotta love the Impalas. I am driving the wife's original '04. 217000 miles. Great car. Touches 30mpg regularly.
> She has a '13 with 118000 miles. Hard to beat for the money!



My grandma just quit driving this summer. My dad is driving around her '04 now. It's got 45,000 miles on it and had never spent a night outside in it's life before he got it. I'm kinda jealous. It's a nice ride.


----------



## svk

We have some senior friends who keep a car here and another at their winter place in AZ. The car here is two years old and has 5000 miles. The other car is 7 years old and has 45k. He’s worried about getting a new one for the 7 year old car.


----------



## NElogger

Got a nice hackberry this week. Should make good firewood next year! Now to get all this loaded!








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

She's stringy but I like too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I put the splitter on my tractor today, and got set up to do some splitting of the oak my arborist friend gave me,






I push everything through the 4-way wedge, and right out onto my splitters outfeed table, to easily be stacked into these half cord boxes, that I build,






Once full, I can move the boxes to a drying area, using my loader tractor to do all the lifting/carrying. It goes pretty fast doing it this way...

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek

That's very slick setup!! How much wood do you stack out like that?

I was planning to do that but in 1c bunks of 4fts as I'm a boiler guy ... but sadly ... Jebus was a carpenter previous to his career as a profit ... he cry's when I try to do carpenty work ...

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

lefturnfreek said:


> That's very slick setup!! How much wood do you stack out like that?


 I have about 15 of those boxes built, but I'd like to have 20.

Thing is, when I start burning wood, I can keep refilling the ones I empty...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I got all the rounds split that were in the back of my pu, so today I got started on this,







And it was nice that my wife showed up, to help me,






We just rolled some of the bigger ones onto the splitter, and shoved them through the 4-way,






I had other thing to do today, so we got started late with the splitting, and then the wind and rain came! SO, what could I do ?, well I did the only thing I could do, I took my wife out for supper!! lol

SR


----------



## MrWhoopee

Black gold! Black oak, that is. They're logging the highway right-of-way in my area, taking the best and chipping the rest. They haven't gotten to my personal stretch, which has a power-line and road at the edge of the state property. I took a drive to see if I could help myself to a little before it's all gone. Somebody else had the same idea, but left it behind after butchering the tree while felling it. Only about 1/3 cord, but beautiful and solid. Some great overnight burns here.


----------



## Tmac23

Here's a few from this summer. The second one is an action shot!


----------



## NElogger

Got myself some sideboards built and tested them out. Rides nice with the new treads and some weight!





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek

So after a week of small fires and just heating the shop, it went down to -20c, basically 0F so the boiler went to full use. So it's saw season here....

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

One of the first of many loads to go .... soo ...





Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Weeelll .... Stay frosty my friends ...




I was out in the bush 15 min and this come flipping off the top as the main tree got hung, came down and took the saw outa my left hand.

It's been above normal up here for almost a week, 28-32 and I actually went back to electric for the house and just heated the shop with micro fires of just junk wood, sadly it's back to 0 ish ...

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!


----------



## chucker

lefturnfreek said:


> Weeelll .... Stay frosty my friends ...
> 
> View attachment 776163
> 
> 
> I was out in the bush 15 min and this come flipping off the top as the main tree got hung, came down and took the saw outa my left hand.
> 
> It's been above normal up here for almost a week, 28-32 and I actually went back to electric for the house and just heated the shop with micro fires of just junk wood, sadly it's back to 0 ish ...
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin' Loads!!


and you still have your left hand? right.....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yes, I do, or this reply wouldn't be done till tomorrow .... ha ha !!

Keep on ... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Be Stihl

You know you have it bad when you use whatever you got just to bring in another load, no matter how small.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yup, still getting the heat in ... how ever!! 

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

So what’s your current temps and forcast?

I woke up to -31c and will be this way for a coupla days thanks to a low pressure cell. Just hauling what I can l, if I can right now cause I have to feed propane to the quads intake for it to start, then stuff the boiler I the evening. 

Keep on .... Running Load’s


----------



## svk

-11 this morning here, -6 now on it's way to -13 tonight. Then some above zero respite till Saturday night.

I have burned most of my pine so I am about 85 percent hardwood in the stack from here until the time we either run out of winter or run out of wood.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I completely missed out on something... anyone in the 100 club yet?

I came close at 94.... I have to hit -31f to be in or turn up the furnace, but that’s cheating!!

Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## svk

Nobody on here has yet. We probably made it if you count furnace room temp but about 20 short in the main house.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I had a few hrs to spare the other day so I grabbed Ol Barry, our 65 F350 B&H truck and after a small fight with its electric fuel pump I headed to the bush for heavy stuff. 





Got a decent stack of 4fts with 18in ish heavy block to be split filling the front, got cleaned up and went and had supper in the house with the other 14 family members who’d shown up. 

Over all a nice day with a very decent food coma !! Hope youa’ll had a Merry Christmas too !!

Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## svk

Ran a load from the pile to the house


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Ran a load from the pile to the house
> 
> View attachment 783506



How's the new truck treating you Steve?


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> How's the new truck treating you Steve?


Same one I’ve had for two years. Still truckin though!!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Same one I’ve had for two years. Still truckin though!!



Hmm, seems like it was more recent than that. Time flies I guess!


----------



## svk

Yes it does!!


----------



## DSW

lefturnfreek said:


> So I had a few hrs to spare the other day so I grabbed Ol Barry, our 65 F350 B&H truck and after a small fight with its electric fuel pump I headed to the bush for heavy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 783164



I need to see more of ole Barry.


----------



## NElogger

Got access to some ground right across the highway from our shop with several big piles. Having the 9000# winch on the rear makes it easy to pull logs out, and only going 0.3 miles round trip is great on fuel! Mostly red elm and black locust so I'll gladly take it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Love the winch! Gotta make life easier for sure


----------



## Ptsiteworx

here's 2 cords in our c6500. i actually sold that truck a few months ago and got the dump trailer, can for5 3 cords in there. i also have a freightliner with a 12 dump i can do 2 cords in also.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Ran a load from the pile to the house
> 
> View attachment 783506


? yards looking a little bare steve… so you got rid of the tanks and hockey rink?? makes for more wood space! lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ? yards looking a little bare steve… so you got rid of the tanks and hockey rink?? makes for more wood space! lol


Yes got rid of the tank and the Gaga pit. Allow for more room to plow and park!


----------



## SS396driver

An older picture not sure if I posted it or not, full load of ash and bringing home my new to me Suburban


----------



## svk

Great looking Sub. My grandpa bought an 84' suburban that was originally a "brass hat" executive vehicle. My dad bought a new one in 1986. There were not very many suburbans around at that time. Now they are everywhere.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Great looking Sub. My grandpa bought an 84' suburban that was originally a "brass hat" executive vehicle. My dad bought a new one in 1986. There were not very many suburbans around at that time. Now they are everywhere.


1977 2 wheel dr 350 with 350 trans all original never touched. Bought it last July


----------



## SS396driver

Dont even know why I bought the log lift for Timberwolf ,never use it . This is how I haul around the yard


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> full load of ash


Did someone say ash? I  the ash.

Oh, and I'm having a hard time believing that Suburban spent it's life in Charlevoix, MI - that is clean.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS, nice setup pal. You know a guy named Scott O’Dell? He lives in your neck of the woods and is a big “old ford” fan. One day I should swing up there and see your place. You only live probably 20min from me. Blue dot is me....


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> Did someone say ash? I  the ash.
> 
> Oh, and I'm having a hard time believing that Suburban spent it's life in Charlevoix, MI - that is clean.


Yes it did. They used only in the summer mostly to go camping . Didn't pull a trailer just tent camping


----------



## MechanicMatt

My VERY good friends house is right at the end of the word google. Looks like you’re just across the pond


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> An older picture not sure if I posted it or not, full load of ash and bringing home my new to me SuburbanView attachment 786072
> View attachment 786073
> View attachment 786074


What rest area was that taken at, is it in MI.


H-Ranch said:


> Oh, and I'm having a hard time believing that Suburban spent it's life in Charlevoix, MI - that is clean.


I was eyeballing that picture thinking is that a MI rest area, I see the sticker on the burban now .


----------



## 95custmz

MechanicMatt said:


> My VERY good friends house is right at the end of the word google. Looks like you’re just across the pond View attachment 786563


Looks like a good place to hunt!


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> What rest area was that taken at, is it in MI.
> 
> I was eyeballing that picture thinking is that a MI rest area, I see the sticker on the burban now .


First rest area on 94 . Truck was in stockbridge Mi


95custmz said:


> Looks like a good place to hunt!



This whole area is good hunting. Lots of state land and NYC land around the reservoirs.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> My VERY good friends house is right at the end of the word google. Looks like you’re just across the pond View attachment 786563


I'm off of 55a


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> First rest area on 94 . Truck was in stockbridge Mi


Funny, my eyes told me the truth.
I always avoided that one when I drove truck as they have it set up to use it as a truck scale, hauling heavy you avoid the scales as much as possible without going out of route too far .
Congrats on the truck and having a part of michigan in NY .


----------



## SS396driver

I'm reposting the area I live as I realised my address was on the Last one. Just didn't want that out on the web. And again thank you to pioneer600 for the help


----------



## lefturnfreek

DSW said:


> I need to see more of ole Barry.



I take some for ya but she ain’t pretty, she just works that way ....


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> An older picture not sure if I posted it or not, full load of ash and bringing home my new to me SuburbanView attachment 786072
> View attachment 786073
> View attachment 786074



O M G !!! That is in awesome shape, up here that would be a unicorn !!




My lil girl ....

Keep on .... Running’ Loads !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Speaking of loads, been warm up here, for Kanukistan and was just burning trash wood, now Mother Nature has decided to even out the temp curve.....

Here’s a coupla nicer, prettying loads over the last coupla days. I was hoping to finish off the 1, 25c rows but looks like I will be burning off the far end, before I’m done filling the other. 







Our current low cast and still won’t quite make the 100 club ....




I brought in 3-4 days of wood just in case and I think I’ll refill that Sunday





Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> O M G !!! That is in awesome shape, up here that would be a unicorn !!
> 
> View attachment 787244
> 
> 
> My lil girl ....
> 
> Keep on .... Running’ Loads !!


 
She gets lots of attention when I take her out. Only thing I need to redo is the headliner . But was able to get 5 yards of the original perferated vinyl.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Left turn, is the -21murica or Celsius?


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> She gets lots of attention when I take her out. Only thing I need to redo is the headliner . But was able to get 5 yards of the original perferated vinyl.



I would phone up any interior shop worth it’s sign and I’d be very surprised if they can come up with more as that vinyl was used for years. 

Both of mine have cloth and my white one is starting to sag so I gata pull it down, scrape all the rotted glue off and burn a lot of patience putting it back on. 



MechanicMatt said:


> Left turn, is the -21murica or Celsius?



That in Kanukistani Celsius but it starts evening out around -34 cause that’s -30F, When the wind is up it’s denting my feels ATM.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Now I’ll tell ya the story of Barry the 65 F350

It was a cold call from a guy a couple miles away that found out I had 6.2 diesels and his dad had, Barry had taken the long trip and he wanted his ol junk outa the yard. I went down and picked up 2, 1/2 T with 6.2’s, a 78 Caddy with a 5.7 diesel and the F350 ... in two pieces. 

They had been hauling water with it and didn’t strap the tank, turned a corner and the tank slid taking the box and the whole hoist right off the frame. So a few hrs of welding and 2 new hoses it was a 1 piece truck again. 












The snazzy saddle blanket seat cover I put on it, way warmer than sitting on vinyl. Sadly, that is both mirrors on the seat, the father in-law don’t back so well any more...





The only cab damage from the box being ripped off, also my custom pto control, I can just reach out the window to run the hoist. 




The secrete 100 HP sticker ...




Now your gona have to squint but in grease pencil is the name Barry, written inside the back window, we didn’t find this for 3 or 4 years cause I had never bothered to clean it, cause what am I gona see, the front of the box ...??

Soo that’s why it got it’s name.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Now the horror show, the remains of the box. 

It’s was a wood floored box and it was very soft it’s trip into the ditch with 10,000lb of water did not help it so we cross plated over top with ruff cut 2x6’s then roofing sheet metal over top. Worked awesome!! 

Fast forward 10-12 years and almost all the original floor board have rotted and fallen off the truck. I safety chained the back corners and have been shopping for a steel floored box. 










It almost always has chains on unless I’m hauling gravel for the driveway. Yes, they are the wrong size but it’s the only set it hasn’t torn apart yet. 



The custom fuel tank cause I hate in cab tanks. 




Only 64,000 miles




Here’s the money shot, the Maaahsive 223 cid power plant. She ain’t fast but with the 4 speed and 5.13 gears it moves anything I want. Now a few of you will be calling me kinda cross eyed and stupid, it’s ok, cause that’s a 300 cid carb and air cleaner on it cause the carb to glass blow area warped and wouldn’t stop dripping fuel on the exhaust manifold. I down jetted it and made custom brackets to a 70’s Dodge gas peddle. The original was rod which would pull on and off the throttle as the engine moved on its mounts, the Dodge cable style stopped that. 

Also added was a Dodge 65 amp alternator a huge step up from the 20 amp generator. 

Now slid your eye up to the master cylinder, nope, not stock, that’s a 70’s Ford 2 circuit master mounted to a me made adapter plate. The original blew out the seal into the cab pissing brake fluid down my leg.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So that poor free to me truck has been worked hard, it has hauled wood, dirt, gravel, marbles & rocks ... 10,000 sqft of sand.

Coupla times it didn't make the trips.









Ya, it went through this bridge not once, but twice, once on each side ... I really gata talk to the genius engineer who made that bridge

Keep on .... Running' Loads !!


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> I would phone up any interior shop worth it’s sign and I’d be very surprised if they can come up with more as that vinyl was used for years.
> 
> Both of mine have cloth and my white one is starting to sag so I gata pull it down, scrape all the rotted glue off and burn a lot of patience putting it back on.



5 yards is more than enough to do the liner. I'll have a couple inches of waste on the sides and an extra foot+ in length. As I recall the headliner is 52 inches wide and 13+ feet in length but shy of 14. The material I bought is 55 inches wide 15 feet long

The headliner was only used a couple of years. It's called "snakbite" holes are off center to each other. I got it from all places a company that restores 60's Alfa Romeo's


----------



## svk

Cool truck. I love the old lasagna grip tires with the chains.


----------



## lefturnfreek

svk said:


> Cool truck. I love the old lasagna grip tires with the chains.



Yup, old school tires made with quality material, you can’t buy a tire like that now. They are pre 70 cause there is no date code on them. 

Yes, I love me a good set of tire chains ...

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nephew has LT’s on the back of his truck but they have a lame tread pattern. I had to chain up to his and drag him out the muck. 64F here at 2:15, the ground is SOFT. Keep running loads fellas!


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/d/montague-chevy-2-wd/7041498813.html


what do you fellas think about this pack mule? Price looks too good to be true to get a decent rear and real springs!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/d/montague-chevy-2-wd/7041498813.html
> 
> 
> what do you fellas think about this pack mule? Price looks too good to be true to get a decent rear and real springs!


Looks good. By the verbiage/lack of punctuation I’d say it’s a legit good old boy who wrote that.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wife said I’d have to sell one of my Camaro’s before I bring home another vehicle!!! Sucks


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/d/montague-chevy-2-wd/7041498813.html
> 
> 
> what do you fellas think about this pack mule? Price looks too good to be true to get a decent rear and real springs!


If the frame is intact it's a decent price. Most around here have terminal cancer


----------



## MechanicMatt

Don’t worry, wife’s older sisters Hubby was helping me split today. I told him about it and he said we can hide it at his place. He’s my partner in crime when it comes to firewood...


----------



## DSW

lefturnfreek said:


> Now I’ll tell ya the story of Barry the 65 F350
> 
> View attachment 787388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 787404



What a beaut.

Appreciate you giving me the rundown.


----------



## svk

Jeez I was too busy posting in the Scrounging and woodpile threads that I forgot to post the load! 

It’s nice cutting 1/4 mile from home!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Good and chilly here cause the winds up, getting acoupla days worth in the trailer then going to try to groom the drifts on the driveway. So it’s feed the smoke dragon ....




Keep on ... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## SS396driver

No wood but lots of gravel


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> No wood but lots of gravel View attachment 788698


I would love to have that trailer! I need to haul several loads of class 5 next summer.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I would love to have that trailer! I need to haul several loads of class 5 next summer.


Im thinking of getting a new goose neck dump next spring . Something like this. Going to keep this one for firewood and small stuff. Tired of multiple trips to the quarry


----------



## SS396driver

This would be #7 ,three cargos two open and two dumps


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> Im thinking of getting a new goose neck dump next spring . Something like this. Going to keep this one for firewood and small stuff. Tired of multiple trips to the quarryView attachment 788792



Yes, those are very handy to have. Have you thought about getting a 5th wheel version? The reason I bring that up is goosenecks couplers don’t take upwards abuse well which a dum trail will do. 

So giggle for the day, I went to stir my boiler last night and dropped my rake/stirry thing from 6in up onto concrete.... snapping it in half !!! Ha ha it’s 1/2in rod, yes it failed at the lil hole through it, but that just shows, even steel agree’s.... it’s too cold. 





Cooked it back together and put r back to work. 

Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> Yes, those are very handy to have. Have you thought about getting a 5th wheel version? The reason I bring that up is goosenecks couplers don’t take upwards abuse well which a dum trail will do.
> 
> So giggle for the day, I went to stir my boiler last night and dropped my rake/stirry thing from 6in up onto concrete.... snapping it in half !!! Ha ha it’s 1/2in rod, yes it failed at the lil hole through it, but that just shows, even steel agree’s.... it’s too cold.
> 
> View attachment 788825
> View attachment 788826
> 
> 
> Cooked it back together and put r back to work.
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


 5th wheel is more complicated in regards to the mount in the truck. Good if you only use it as a tow vehicle. But I use the bed for lots .

Looks like alot of crystlization of the metal .


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396, be careful just how big you go. I got a pal just bought one and now he needs to go get a license......


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> 5th wheel is more complicated in regards to the mount in the truck. Good if you only use it as a tow vehicle. But I use the bed for lots .
> 
> Looks like alot of crystlization of the metal .



Yes, it’s defiantly not mild steel as it was a ground rod I used it for the handle but it took 15 years to break the first time, I’ll give a few more yet. Shiet tons of heat cycles don’t help.

Yes, the 5th mount can be a pain if it has rails and depending on you gn plate. I have a B&W in my super duty and I can get a drop in 5th plate so I have a completely flat box when removed. I maybe doing this cause when we load heavy equipment on our large trailer, 30ft tri, it yanks up hard on the coupler, hence why I know it f’s em up. Yes, blocking back helps but it’s 4 more steps than most others wanna do around here.



MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 788868
> SS396, be careful just how big you go. I got a pal just bought one and now he needs to go get a license......



Up in Manitoba you would need a class 3 because that’s over 10k gvw. Our class’s go 1 for semi’s, 2 for single axle semi’s and lower weight, 3 for van bodies and over 10k trucks, 4 for taxi and emergency vehicles, 5 for passenger vehicles and under 10k, 6 for bikes.

Keep on ... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

This what I’m talking about. 





Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> This what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 788905
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


I know what you were talking about I had a 5th wheel RV. Just a pain getting the reciever in and out since I use the bed.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 788868
> SS396, be careful just how big you go. I got a pal just bought one and now he needs to go get a license......


Ya I'm aware of the regs . I'll most likely get a 16k this way I'm under the 26k regulation. I posted the picture of the 20k for reference.


----------



## Ductape

SS396driver said:


> Ya I'm aware of the regs . I'll most likely get a 16k this way I'm under the 26k regulation. I posted the picture of the 20k for reference.



Most manufacturers will de-rate their trailers if you want. You can get a 20K trailer for the heavier axles but have them rate it for 16K so you can stay under CDL.

P.S. A dealer can get this done for you if you buy a trailer off the lot, so long as it is new.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Tonight’s loads out of my new honey hole


----------



## SS396driver

Ductape said:


> Most manufacturers will de-rate their trailers if you want. You can get a 20K trailer for the heavier axles but have them rate it for 16K so you can stay under CDL.
> 
> P.S. A dealer can get this done for you if you buy a trailer off the lot, so long as it is new.


Lots of ways around the DOT I can de-rate my truck to pay less on the registration . But if you get caught over the stated gvrw it's a big fine. Both of my old c20 Chevy's are de-rated so I could put passenger plates on them instead of commercial.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That’s what my pal has been contemplating, but the fine has him figuring on getting the license and DOT stickers for his truck


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Tonight’s loads out of my new honey hole


You need a bigger truck dude. I'm going to the place you posted from craigslist free fire wood in Middletown tomorrow. Just taking the truck and saws . Need to see how many weekend warriors are going to be there. Dont want to be around guys felling trees that shouldn't even own a saw


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> You need a bigger truck dude. I'm going to the place you posted from craigslist free fire wood in Middletown tomorrow. Just taking the truck and saws . Need to see how many weekend warriors are going to be there. Dont want to be around guys felling trees that shouldn't even own a saw



Be safe, and yeah I know I used to have a Ford F150 with a five speed and a 300CI straight six. I added leafs to the rear, that thing was a wood hauling machine!


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> That’s what my pal has been contemplating, but the fine has him figuring on getting the license and DOT stickers for his truck


I got pulled over crossing the Beacon/Newburg bridge by DOT was pulling my dump with the Kubota in it . Trooper was all like where's your DOT number and paperwork. Told him this is a private use vehicle and I was going to my house in wappingers to do my septic tank. Guy was a real ball buster but I was well under the 26k . Truck and trailer gvwr was 20100 pounds . So the sarge just waved me through.


----------



## svk

Two loads ran today


----------



## DSW

Ductape said:


> Most manufacturers will de-rate their trailers if you want. You can get a 20K trailer for the heavier axles but have them rate it for 16K so you can stay under CDL.
> 
> P.S. A dealer can get this done for you if you buy a trailer off the lot, so long as it is new.



What's the point? 

You de-rate it then pull heavier and it's still illegal. 

Companies don't like to overstate actual numbers that can be proven or disproven. If a manufacturer says it's good for 16k it's good for 16k.


----------



## Ductape

DSW said:


> What's the point?
> 
> You de-rate it then pull heavier and it's still illegal.
> 
> Companies don't like to overstate actual numbers that can be proven or disproven. If a manufacturer says it's good for 16k it's good for 16k.



The point is, you get a trailer with bigger bearings, brakes, and much better tires. 

I never said anyone needs to run overloaded.


----------



## MechanicMatt

4 loads outta the honey hole yesterday, my nephew is pumped about this spot too. He is about to pull the trigger on a 03 2500hd crew cab with the 6.0 gas jobber. Gonna hand me down the black beast to his younger brother. His bro’s Toyota taco needs a frame in the worst way and it’s not on the recall list....


----------



## idm1996

First load of the season. Woods have finally Frozen up enough here to get in with fourwheeler. Will still be a while before tractors can get in.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

Got some almond today for the bbq guys


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nephews new ride. Gunna need me to rebuild the front end and then should be all set for hauling. 03 2500HD with a 6.0 and 4l80. Big improvement over the 4l60 and 300k mile 305


----------



## svk

I think I ran 6 or 7 loads with the snowmobile and sleigh over the past two days. Then the pickup truck load once it was all split.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

DSW said:


> What's the point?
> 
> You de-rate it then pull heavier and it's still illegal.
> 
> Companies don't like to overstate actual numbers that can be proven or disproven. If a manufacturer says it's good for 16k it's good for 16k.



For example, in Wisconsin a trailer under 3000# doesn't need plates, registration, etc. 3500# is a common axle. You see LOTS of trailers around here on 3500# axles that could be rated at 3500# GVWR but instead say 2990 on the tag.


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> I know what you were talking about I had a 5th wheel RV. Just a pain getting the reciever in and out since I use the bed.


The slick **** trick is to leave the 5th still coupled to the trailer, pull the locking pin for the whole plate assembly at the truck and jack up the trailer... leaving the whole adapter hanging off the trailer.... dead flat truck bed after. 

Keep on ..... Runnin’ Load’s !!!


----------



## DSW

svk said:


> View attachment 792317



No dogs?

Only Huskies worth owning.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ha ha ... Great Pyrenees round my place. 

Eat, bark, yard sale coyotes.... yes




Pull a sled ... that’s like interrupting nap times ...

Keep on ,,,, Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## Jwilliams

Today while splitting some wood for Dad. Tossing the splits in the back of the truck and this happened. Thanks to the insurance company it’s only 100 and nothing more then a few hrs to install a new one


----------



## lefturnfreek

Jwilliams said:


> Today while splitting some wood for Dad. Tossing the splits in the back of the truck and this happened. Thanks to the insurance company it’s only 100 and nothing more then a few hrs to install a new oneView attachment 792842



You got sooo lucky, every time I have broken mine in the crew cab super duty, they just shatter into million pieces up to and including on the dash .....

Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Been there done that. Mine too completely shattered..... UGH!!!


Jwilliams said:


> Today while splitting some wood for Dad. Tossing the splits in the back of the truck and this happened. Thanks to the insurance company it’s only 100 and nothing more then a few hrs to install a new oneView attachment 792842


----------



## Plowboy83

DSW said:


> No dogs?
> 
> Only Huskies worth owning.




I prefer American Bulldogs


----------



## MechanicMatt

Gonna hit the honey hole this weekend. Hope to get a few loads out


----------



## Plowboy83

Same here gonna try and get 3 loads of almond Sunday the oldest has a softball tournament Saturday


----------



## Ductape

Decided that it's past time to put a few bucks into my 2004 Bri-Mar 7K dump trailer. This is one of the best single investments I've ever made. This year I installed new 3K springs, new equalizers, bushings, u bolts, and shackles. I also put the wheels and tires on it that came on my 2015 camper, since those were replaced with some new Goodyears last year. I was still running the original Goodyear Marathons on the dump that were pretty dry rotted. Hopefully within the next year I will have the money to replace the original 3500 lb axles with either 5200 or 6000 lb axles for the bigger bearings and brakes. I already have the 6 lug wheels and u bolts set aside for that swap.


----------



## SS396driver

Ductape said:


> Decided that it's past time to put a few bucks into my 2004 Bri-Mar 7K dump trailer. This is one of the best single investments I've ever made. This year I installed new 3K springs, new equalizers, bushings, u bolts, and shackles. I also put the wheels and tires on it that came on my 2015 camper, since those were replaced with some new Goodyears last year. I was still running the original Goodyear Marathons on the dump that were pretty dry rotted. Hopefully within the next year I will have the money to replace the original 3500 lb axles with either 5200 or 6000 lb axles for the bigger bearings and brakes. I already have the 6 lug wheels and u bolts set aside for that swap.
> 
> View attachment 793665
> 
> View attachment 793666
> 
> View attachment 793667
> 
> View attachment 793668
> 
> View attachment 793670



I love my dump trailer . I got the 10k trailer so it has the 6 lug 10 ply tires with the larger axles bearings and brakes. On of my better investments


----------



## Ductape

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 793680
> 
> 
> I love my dump trailer . I got the 10k trailer so it has the 6 lug 10 ply tires with the larger axles bearings and brakes. On of my better investments





I bought mine in 06 when it was a year and a half old. Landscaper was closing his doors. Cheap enough I couldn't not buy it. Years ago I had a conversation with Bri-Mar, and they told me the only difference between mine and their 10K was the springs / axles.... structurally the same (at least back then). Somehow I took some of the camber out of the rear axle, and it could use brakes. Just makes sense to me to just swap in the bigger axles. I just can't justify the cost of replacing it with a new one.


----------



## SS396driver

I hear ya. If taken care of they should last a long time. This summer I'm going to blast it and repaint . Starting to get some rust not much . I bought mine new in 2013


----------



## MechanicMatt

Y’all sure do know how to make us “landscape” trailer boys jealous


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Y’all sure do know how to make us “landscape” trailer boys jealous View attachment 793890
> View attachment 793891


It's all good I still use the TSC aluminum landscape trailer from time to time . Much easier to navigate in the woods


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/tro/d/warwick-landscape-trailer/7053054629.html

Makes me daydream. I’ve run that single axle home from Wurtsboro looking like it has two flats. This bad boy has twice the tire....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just one load today, spent more time splitting than hauling. Putting the log length round in the bed was “interesting “


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Just one load today, spent more time splitting than hauling. Putting the log length round in the bed was “interesting “


Looking good.


----------



## idm1996

Got 14 ATV trailer loads out of the woods today. Mostly Ash and maple. Split some of the bigger stuff in place to make it easier to handle.















Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Ran 4 full sleigh loads into the yard today. Had to make a couple stops to fill the last load.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm runnin' a load down to my parents in Melbourne early tomorrow morning. Peppermint (e.radiata) in the trailer and silver wattle (acacia mearnsii) in the back of the ute. 







Peppermint is good stuff, wattle falls into the "it all burns" category. But it's all very dry and ready to burn this winter.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

was up at the Woodyard finally getting back into splitting.




Had the kids VW Jetta, so I thought what the heck, might as well bring some wood home!




On the way home the brakes sounded like crap, so we are putting these on today.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Looking awesome guys !!

Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

I giggled the other day when I came across this ....





I can see me grabbing the wrong bottle off the shelf, wondering why my saw cooked it’s self and is blowing bubbles out the exhaust .... then having shower #2 with a gallon of solvent .....

Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> I giggled the other day when I came across this ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 799664
> 
> 
> 
> I can see me grabbing the wrong bottle off the shelf, wondering why my saw cooked it’s self and is blowing bubbles out the exhaust .... then having shower #2 with a gallon of solvent .....
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


Good God man that is so wrong.


----------



## SS396driver

Today's run ash ,elm and the rest of the apple tree that's for my smoker


----------



## jjcard41

This was my biggest score here. Some high west winds came and uprooted several large white oak trees. The drive was a little longer than I would like to make for firewood, but the guy said I could leave my splitter and my trailer however long I wanted. Think I got 4-5 loads like the one pictured. Good workout for sure!


----------



## OM617YOTA

I'll join in. Here's a load from earlier this year, just getting out of the muck. Truck has an inline 5 Mercedes diesel swapped in, hence the ugly elephant seal nose on the front. Going to redo that in the next couple years, get rid of the overhang and underhang and make it look more intentional rather than something that escaped from the scrap yard. Trailer is custom built, same width and track as the truck, same size wheels and tires.



Last year, this wood is what's in the woodstove even as I type this:


----------



## OM617YOTA

Found another one from this year.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya I’ve been pretty quiet in here cause I have been doing the odd ugly load by quad but that’s gona change soon cause I got a replacement engine for my wood truck. It wasn’t dead but wasn’t far from it either. 

I found a complete driving 86 F150 for $500 Kanukistan peso’s .... so about $8.72 US .... so in the mean time ...

Keep On .... Runnin’ Load’s


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> Ya I’ve been pretty quiet in here cause I have been doing the odd ugly load by quad but that’s gona change soon cause I got a replacement engine for my wood truck. It wasn’t dead but wasn’t far from it either.
> 
> I found a complete driving 86 F150 for $500 Kanukistan peso’s .... so about $8.72 US .... so in the mean time ...
> 
> Keep On .... Runnin’ Load’s



If it was 250 I would have given what you paid for the truck just for the rims


----------



## Tim Carroll

Bucked up a few loads last weekend,


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> If it was 250 I would have given what you paid for the truck just for the rims


 
If you come up here I have 3 or 4 sets of 8 lug ford steel rims cause they are universal because the hub hole is the largest and fit any 8 on 6.5, GM’s are the smallest and only fit GM’s. 

Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## Huskybill

I started out with a 73-Chevy k10 pick up. After bending two rear differential housings I bought a ‘76 c30 Chevy and changed it to 4x4. I bought a ‘73 Chevy suburban k20 for the drive train.(front end/transfer case).


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> If you come up here I have 3 or 4 sets of 8 lug ford steel rims cause they are universal because the hub hole is the largest and fit any 8 on 6.5, GM’s are the smallest and only fit GM’s.
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


Thanks for the offer . Little far for rims


----------



## Nodak Andy

Game and Fish department along with some volunteers from the Mule Deer Foundation did a clean up of some public land along the river here in ND. I stopped and asked if they'd be alright with us hauling some loads out for firewood and they said take as much as we can! this is the first load we hauled out... Should have brought the skidsteer.... the trailer and the cummins could have easily hauled twice as much as we loaded, but we weren't about to try muscling up any more of the big stuff on top of the logs already on the trailer... Looks to be about 4 or 5 more loads in the piles we were pulling from. I'm new to this stuff, so I'm not the greatest at identifying trees without any leaves on them... We are thinking this was mostly some sort of Ash, with a bit of cottonwood mixed in..


----------



## Cowboy254

Nodak Andy said:


> Game and Fish department along with some volunteers from the Mule Deer Foundation did a clean up of some public land along the river here in ND. I stopped and asked if they'd be alright with us hauling some loads out for firewood and they said take as much as we can! this is the first load we hauled out... Should have brought the skidsteer.... the trailer and the cummins could have easily hauled twice as much as we loaded, but we weren't about to try muscling up any more of the big stuff on top of the logs already on the trailer... Looks to be about 4 or 5 more loads in the piles we were pulling from. I'm new to this stuff, so I'm not the greatest at identifying trees without any leaves on them... We are thinking this was mostly some sort of Ash, with a bit of cottonwood mixed in..



Go hard, I say. I had access to a farm where the (lady) owner didn't care how much I scrounged before the sale date. No matter how much I was hurting, I was always thinking "go scrounge some more" because the time would come when I would be struggling for wood. That was 2016 and I'm stihl burning wood from that farm.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Cowboy254 said:


> Go hard, I say. I had access to a farm where the (lady) owner didn't care how much I scrounged before the sale date. No matter how much I was hurting, I was always thinking "go scrounge some more" because the time would come when I would be struggling for wood. That was 2016 and I'm stihl burning wood from that farm.



That's where I'm at. This year the BLM firewood area was super close to my house, usually it's much further away. I stocked up, several years of wood on hand now.

Spending hours at the splitter, going why am I doing this? Sure it's cheap but it's been SO MUCH TIME and a ton of pellets is a couple hundred bucks and one trip into town with the truck.

It's a lot of time because it's multiple years worth, and all the work being done this year. I won't have to do this again for several years.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Yup, get it where ever you can, as cheap as you can .... just ...

Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


----------



## OM617YOTA

Like ammo, buy it cheap and stack it deep.


----------



## Nodak Andy

I fully intend to go clean up the rest of that pile. I should also add that, about 1/2 mile up the road there was some other piles, on state land, that we can pull from too, but there is no way to get to them without walking through a fair amount of water and rutting stuff up really bad if we try to take a piece of equipment in... There was ALOT of wood in those piles... The main pile was probably 10'tall or taller, and 500' long..... and it was big stuff mostly. Looked to be a lot of cottonwood which isn't necessarily the best wood to burn in an OWB, but it'll do since the price is right.... Just need the ground to dry up some... We could probably haul non stop with my trailer for 10 days straight and barely make a dent in that pile....


----------



## OM617YOTA

When I bought this place, there were three large cottonwoods that were coming down. I just sped up the process a bit and made sure it was on my schedule, not Murphy's. In a list of 40+ species of firewood ranked by BTU/cord, cottonwood rated dead last. That said, it was here already and the trees were coming down already. When wet it weighed like concrete, and when splitting water ran out like wringing out a sponge. Wouldn't dry out the slightest bit setting on the ground, had to be split and stacked off the ground under cover. Stank terribly when split, all that surface area exposed. Once seasoned, it weighed like balsa and took a flame really easily, didn't smell at all. Burned fast, made lots of ash.

I wouldn't buy cottonwood firewood, I wouldn't haul it, but what was here kept us warm for ~3 years. We were thankful for it, being broke after buying the house.


----------



## Nodak Andy

OM617YOTA said:


> When I bought this place, there were three large Cottonwoods that were coming down. I just sped up the process a bit and made sure it was on my schedule, not Murphy's. In a list of 40+ species of firewood I saw ranked by BTU/cord, cottonwood rated dead last. That said, it was here already and the trees were coming down already. When wet, it weighed like concrete and when splitting it water ran out like wringing out a sponge. Wouldn't dry out the slightest bit setting on the ground, had to be split and stacked off the ground under cover. Stank terribly when split, all that surface area exposed. Once seasoned, it weighed like balsa and took a flame really easily, didn't smell at all. Burned fast, made lots of ash.
> 
> I wouldn't buy cottonwood firewood, I wouldn't haul it, but what was here kept us warm for ~3 years. We were thankful for it, being broke after buying the house.



I hear ya, I know its not ideal, but here in ND our state tree is the telephone pole so I have to take what I can get. I'm fairly certain I'll be able to source some logs from the 2 local guys that do tree removal, in fact, the one guy may even deliver the rounds directly to my 5 acre chunk of land for us instead of him having to pay to dispose of it at the dump... The other guy cuts the trees into rounds and leaves it up to the homeowner to dispose of. All that being said, I still have to be prepared and haul whatever I can get my hands on for the time being until I have a decent stockpile. We are hoping to get the house built and moved on this summer, so I need to be hustling to get ahead as much as possible.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Nodak Andy said:


> I hear ya, I know its not ideal, but here in ND our state tree is the telephone pole so I have to take what I can get. I'm fairly certain I'll be able to source some logs from the 2 local guys that do tree removal, in fact, the one guy may even deliver the rounds directly to my 5 acre chunk of land for us instead of him having to pay to dispose of it at the dump... The other guy cuts the trees into rounds and leaves it up to the homeowner to dispose of. All that being said, I still have to be prepared and haul whatever I can get my hands on for the time being until I have a decent stockpile. We are hoping to get the house built and moved on this summer, so I need to be hustling to get ahead as much as possible.



I hear you; if that's what we had available here that's what I'd haul too. Good luck, brother.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Well the wife and I went out for some 4fts and kibbles to burn off tonight cause it’s only 30ish here right now. Spent couple hrs in the fresh air ...


... the ride out didn’t go as planned. Since we came in from one side of the bush and tried going out one of our cut roads we haven’t been down since fall.... too much snow & too load !!
View attachment IMG_0692.MOV








Ya dope on a rope syndrome was had!!
Keep on ... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Hmmm... not sure if that video will work ...



Keep on ...... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## SS396driver

lefturnfreek said:


> Hmmm... not sure if that video will work ...
> 
> View attachment 806132
> 
> Keep on ...... Runnin’ Load’s !!


Barn door burban love it


----------



## Plowboy83

lefturnfreek said:


> Hmmm... not sure if that video will work ...
> 
> View attachment 806132
> 
> Keep on ...... Runnin’ Load’s !!


That suburban is awesome


----------



## Jere39

Back to my low impact, low volume loads, this time with my new woods assistant:




Looks more and more like a winter of now snow here in SE PA


----------



## lefturnfreek

SS396driver said:


> Barn door burban love it





Plowboy83 said:


> That suburban is awesome


Thanks!! I try not to plug up this thread with my personal toys but I’m the OP ... what am I gona do?? Throw myself out ...

It was an 89 V1500 that I bought sorta as you see the paint and basic lift and tire rim package, 2K and it barely rolled up on the trailer.
Now 6ish years later she’s a very fun toy that stays together, and turns heads with compliments to match. I take it to local car shows, snow & mud bogs and an event called Al Bensocky’s Filthy Redneck Country Club. Think of that as Trucks Gone Wild in Saskatchewan and we have 20+ TGW guys come up from the southern US for this, 4 days of give R !!!

It’s a tweaked 350 TBI, headers to glass packs & true duals, 465 4 speed & reclocked 241, 60 & 14B, quick lock front & Miller rear, all sitting on top of 12in lift & 21.5x16.1 @ 5psi that are 325 lb each.

Other tidbits are, snorkeled over the roof, full hydro steer with 2.5g tank, electric fans with controller In the cab, all vents are above the hood line, anti wrap bar front and rear, leather seats outa a 2000ish GM, 2 step rev controller, 8274 winch & relocated solenoids under hood with in cab controls, blinky light on the roof that quit, insured & plated as an ORV so I can go anywhere a quad or sled can go in this province.


All washed up for a car show


Heading to a winter 4x4 festival in Mb called the Mega Run. 450 km, 270 miles one way for a one day event but it’s the largest in the province so I plan for it every year. 



Making the Winnipeg Free Press for being at the Mega Run!!


Ya I’m not to impressed with our Prime Minister at the moment and freely share it, there one on the windshield also


Doing a lil body work to a Honda ...



Me winning a small town mud bog, it ain’t that fast but it makes pass’s. The guy at the door was a German tourist who just went bananas for it, then I took em for a pass through the pit ... I offered him a chance to drive it but he oddly declined. 


20 min later of me going bat shiet crazy at FRCC !!
Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Lots of ways around the DOT I can de-rate my truck to pay less on the registration . But if you get caught over the stated gvrw it's a big fine. Both of my old c20 Chevy's are de-rated so I could put passenger plates on them instead of commercial.


I’m only about 6 pages behind. I was going to say the same thing. When my Dad bought our 72 C30, brand new, he titled it at 17, 000 pounds. It pulled a 16” chipper and an old Vermeer model 10 stump grinder, not old at the time .When I got it the tags were killing me, so I retitled it down to 10,000 pounds, as low as I could go with a duel wheel one ton. Cut the price of tags in half. Wish I still had that one. I found a pic not long ago, I’ll scan and post it for old times sake.


----------



## rarefish383

DSW said:


> What's the point?
> 
> You de-rate it then pull heavier and it's still illegal.
> 
> Companies don't like to overstate actual numbers that can be proven or disproven. If a manufacturer says it's good for 16k it's good for 16k.


One reason to chance lowering GVW’s is balancing the fines. My uncle had more and bigger equipment than we did. Our biggest trucks were F600’s, single axle. Did everything we needed. He would title trucks under 26,000 so he wouldn’t have to hire CDL drivers. Save money on payroll. Fine for over weight was less than fine for not having a CDL driver. Wood is much lighter than steel or concrete, so the trucks were well within their capabilities, just not titled to their max. He might be over weight a few times a year, and the fines were based on the overage, if he got caught. He told me they had a grace number that they would let slide. Maybe 500 or 1000 pounds. When my uncle passed and my cousin took over they had a couple cranes they couldn’t title down and had to get a couple CDL drivers. I don’t know if he kept playing the fine game or not.


----------



## mountainguyed67

lefturnfreek said:


> View attachment 787394



6 on 7-1/4”? That’s what my 64 International is.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> 6 on 7-1/4”? That’s what my 64 International is.
> 
> View attachment 806664


I had a 63 IH 4X4 with a nine and a half foot step side bed. It was a cool old truck.


----------



## lefturnfreek

mountainguyed67 said:


> 6 on 7-1/4”? That’s what my 64 International is.
> 
> View attachment 806664


Yes, 6 on 7 1/4 and extraordinarily rare 16in rims. 

Another short stack load from this afternoon....




Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


----------



## mountainguyed67

lefturnfreek said:


> Yes, 6 on 7 1/4 and extraordinarily rare 16in rims.



Mine were 16.5s, now they’re 17s.


----------



## deerehunter

Been after this particular Oak since last fall after a tornado took it down. It was down a steep slope and it took a telehandler to get my truck unstuck the first time I attempted to retrieve it. Saturday I made it my mission to bring her home. I fit every piece of that tree on the trailer with some careful stacking of the rounds. It was over 30 inches cross at the stump. The truck is a 1 ton with additional air bags and it didn't like this load lol.


----------



## Nodak Andy

sweet jeebus


----------



## svk

lefturnfreek said:


> Thanks!! I try not to plug up this thread with my personal toys but I’m the OP ... what am I gona do?? Throw myself out ...
> 
> It was an 89 V1500 that I bought sorta as you see the paint and basic lift and tire rim package, 2K and it barely rolled up on the trailer.
> Now 6ish years later she’s a very fun toy that stays together, and turns heads with compliments to match. I take it to local car shows, snow & mud bogs and an event called Al Bensocky’s Filthy Redneck Country Club. Think of that as Trucks Gone Wild in Saskatchewan and we have 20+ TGW guys come up from the southern US for this, 4 days of give R !!!
> 
> It’s a tweaked 350 TBI, headers to glass packs & true duals, 465 4 speed & reclocked 241, 60 & 14B, quick lock front & Miller rear, all sitting on top of 12in lift & 21.5x16.1 @ 5psi that are 325 lb each.
> 
> Other tidbits are, snorkeled over the roof, full hydro steer with 2.5g tank, electric fans with controller In the cab, all vents are above the hood line, anti wrap bar front and rear, leather seats outa a 2000ish GM, 2 step rev controller, 8274 winch & relocated solenoids under hood with in cab controls, blinky light on the roof that quit, insured & plated as an ORV so I can go anywhere a quad or sled can go in this province.
> View attachment 806381
> 
> All washed up for a car show
> View attachment 806382
> 
> Heading to a winter 4x4 festival in Mb called the Mega Run. 450 km, 270 miles one way for a one day event but it’s the largest in the province so I plan for it every year.
> 
> View attachment 806383
> 
> Making the Winnipeg Free Press for being at the Mega Run!!
> View attachment 806384
> 
> Ya I’m not to impressed with our Prime Minister at the moment and freely share it, there one on the windshield also
> View attachment 806386
> 
> Doing a lil body work to a Honda ...
> 
> View attachment 806387
> 
> Me winning a small town mud bog, it ain’t that fast but it makes pass’s. The guy at the door was a German tourist who just went bananas for it, then I took em for a pass through the pit ... I offered him a chance to drive it but he oddly declined.
> View attachment 806388
> 
> 20 min later of me going bat shiet crazy at FRCC !!
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


Awesome


----------



## rarefish383

Got 3 loads of Oak today, only took pics of two, forgot the last one.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383

Oops, I only got one pic of a load. We used the NorTrac to skid the logs out to the trailer. Then used the truck to pull them up on the trailer. I have an 8' gantry we hang a snatch block on, that gets the log half way on, then we flip the line out of the block and pull it the rest of the way up. I might try to get a video next time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

If this is going to be turned into firewood, why not buck it up first? Easier to load/unload.


----------



## rarefish383

Only takes about a half hour to put a full load on the trailer, and we are getting paid to clean up after a tornado went through. The trees are all through the woods, the only place we can put the trailer is where it is. It would take much longer to buck and bring it out in the bucket than to skid a whole log out. We skid out a log 24' long and cut it into, 3 8' lengths behind the truck. Loading one 6-800 pound log is easier than loading a bunch of quarters, or totaly split wood. Just as easy to unload in log or split form, I push the same little button that says up, pull up 10-12 feet and push the one that says down.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I see. Firewood is secondary, you’re there to do a job.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see. Firewood is secondary, you’re there to do a job.


Yes, sort of. It is a paid for job for a friend of a friend. I'm getting $150 a day and Mike is getting $100. But, I feel the faster we get stuff cleared, the more they will have us come back. I thought Mike said they had 70 or more trees down. I only saw about 30. They are all in the woods, so if they were mine I would have just left them. But, I think the wife likes the woods to look like a park. She did tell Mike she was impressed how much we got out each day. We are taking logs first. When we get to the limb wood it will be cut to size, throw in the bucket and dump on the trailer, which will slow us down a bit. If I were still in business, with a 3-4 man crew, chipper, loader and a 12'dump with 6' sides we would have the whole 7 acres spotless in 3 days, at $2500 a day. So, it is a paid job, but, I'm really not making much. Plus where I split a lot of my wood is on a pretty good slope, with a small level patch for the splitter. I have had big blocks of wood get away and had to hold my breath watching it bounce down the hill toward a neighbors house or car.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I have had big blocks of wood get away and had to hold my breath watching it bounce down the hill toward a neighbors house of car.



Doh!

It’s flat where I split, but I can relate to logs getting away when gathering on National Forest land. Sometimes one of our own trucks would be in the path.


----------



## rarefish383

lefturnfreek said:


> Yes, 6 on 7 1/4 and extraordinarily rare 16in rims.
> 
> Another short stack load from this afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 806872
> 
> 
> Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


When you said the "rare 16" rims" were they the old split rims. My 55 IH R 130 one ton, had 16" split rims, so did my 63 one ton and my Dad's brand new 72 Chevy C30 still had 16" split rims. They all ran 7.50X16 mud and snows, go anywhere. Was that Zogger or White Spider that liked the old bias ply tires?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> When you said the "rare 16" rims" were they the old split rims. My 55 IH R 130 one ton, had 16" split rims, so did my 63 one ton and my Dad's brand new 72 Chevy C30 still had 16" split rims. They all ran 7.50X16 mud and snows, go anywhere. Was that Zogger or White Spider that liked the old bias ply tires?


That would be white spider.

Bonus points for bias ply with split rims!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Actually they were probably lock ring rims, that’s what my 64 had.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> When you said the "rare 16" rims" were they the old split rims. My 55 IH R 130 one ton, had 16" split rims, so did my 63 one ton and my Dad's brand new 72 Chevy C30 still had 16" split rims. They all ran 7.50X16 mud and snows, go anywhere. Was that Zogger or White Spider that liked the old bias ply tires?


My 68 has the original rims. They aren't splits (widow makers )they are retainer with ring type 17 inchers too. And the old mud and snow tires go threw anything specially with a posi. I even have the optional took kit to repair tires in the field .


----------



## rarefish383

I don’t know if being a C30 one ton made a difference? Since the 12’ stake body had duels. The wheels were off set so the centers touched when bolted on. The front wheels bolted on with the offset out, so the tire was set in, all six wheels were the same. It may have been an option? I didn’t know they had 17’s in 68, I believe you. All of our Chevy one tons pre 72 had 16” splits. The 7.50X16 was the most common tire on light work trucks when I was growing up, 50’s, 60’s, 70’s.


----------



## rarefish383

Maybe I’m calling a lock ring, a split rim? All of the ones we had, had the ring with a notch in it. You stuck the tip of the tire tool in the notch and pryed it off. It could come off with vengeance. I just did a search for wheel size 68 C20. The web site, 67-72trucks.com came up. The question being asked was, what size wheel should my dads C20 Camper Special have on it?. There were ten or more answers and almost all said 7.50x16 splits. A couple said 7.50X16 lock rings, and one said you could get an 8.50X16 optional. That’s in line with what we had back then. Not arguing, just saying what I had.


----------



## rarefish383

The web site was www.67-72chevytrucks.com


----------



## SS396driver

I'm on that site . They were many options for 68 c20s . Later I believe there was only two 16 and 16.5 my 72 c20 came with 16.5 solids it now has 16s


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks, Mark. They are calling them "Lock Ring" , I called those split rims. I goggled the "difference between split rims and lock rings", and it showed the same picture. Since our truck was a C30, the wheels were offset for the duels. I fell back to the source of all knowledge, Flebay. This is what our wheels looked like. You can see the gap in the ring to pry it off. I liked ring locks, it meant I could change my own tires. I've changed solid rims by hand too, and that's a bear.








GM GMC Chevy Dual Wheel 8 Lug rim/tire 6.5" bolt 4.5" ctr hole 7.50-16 16x6 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GM GMC Chevy Dual Wheel 8 Lug rim/tire 6.5" bolt 4.5" ctr hole 7.50-16 16x6 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## rarefish383

Now I'm a


SS396driver said:


> My 68 has the original rims. They aren't splits (widow makers )they are retainer with ring type 17 inchers too. And the old mud and snow tires go threw anything specially with a posi. I even have the optional took kit to repair tires in the field .
> View attachment 808221
> View attachment 808222


Now that I'm at my desk, I can see the gap to spread the ring. I couldn't see that on my tablet.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I didn’t know they had 17’s in 68



I had my 17s made eleven years ago. They did have 17.5 way back then though, I have one. It’s a tubeless, non lock ring.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Looks like split rims to me, back in the day everyone had them.

Dad's new 1966 half ton had them when he bought it, as did my 3/4 ton 74 when I bought it, also new.

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

I worked with this style in the military.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> Looks like split rims to me, back in the day everyone had them.



It’s just one of those cases with more people using the incorrect term than the correct term.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya split rims, lock rings, widow makers ... all the same thing.
Ya 16’s we’re common on split’s, in the F350 it was 17 & 18 in both types, the reason I say rare is I have 16in non splits with 6 on 7.25, yes bias ply Lasagna ground grips. Not very many were ever made and was the last year as 66 they went to 8 on 6.5
Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


----------



## SS396driver

Mine are three piece, come apart like this


----------



## SS396driver

Two piece


----------



## SS396driver

true splits were actually two piece rims that interlocked in the center these are widowmakers


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Mine are three piece, come apart like this View attachment 808414


Yep, all of mine were like that, 2 IH's and our 72 C30. Still looking for that pic.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya your right, late night posting and forgot the widow makers are a 2 piece rim.
I dislike split rims as I have had a few break the lock ring and blow out.
Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


----------



## woodfarmer

A load of Ash


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I don't remember if I already posted this pict. or not? But I like it, so here I go,







SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't remember if I already posted this pict. or not? But I like it, so here I go,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



How well does that single thumb hold the logs? That’s one of the types I was looking at for my 3-1/4 yard bucket loader.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Mine works perfectly for logging, in fact working logs is one of it's best uses...






SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Good to hear.

I was initially looking at this type, it's pretty much limited to logs though. With the regular forks and thumb, the machine can handle pallets too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> Good to hear. I was initially looking at this type, it's pretty much limited to logs though. With the regular forks and thumb, the machine can handle pallets too.


 That's my thoughts exactly!






SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

BTW, that log above in post #1342, here's what I did with it,




































SR


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

Took the day off work and processed up 2 of these trailer loads today. Kinda slow moving as the dump trailer hinge snapped off at the frame. Ugh PJ and their crappy powder coating. Then the SuperSplit decided to crap out the bronze bushing at the clutch/crank shaft. Couldn’t find any thing local so I put a copper pipe in the spot the bronze bushing was. That did not last long. I think I will be pulling the clutch off and just eliminating it. Pretty sure it’s stuck anyways as both flywheels spin when pull starting it.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So another split load of 4’s to stack and trash to burn ... slowly thawing up here but got a while yet till green grass.



We are having some personal distancing stupid people doing stupid shiet lately, so I do have ask, who else rolls CLRR ?



Keep on .... Running Load’s !!!


----------



## Nodak Andy

All I have left is to wire the winch up, drill a couple holes and add sheaves and then Ill be back to hauling again. The winch stand and the standpipe at the tail end of the trailer are removable for when I need to haul the skid steer or something like that.


----------



## Doskiez

Latest load, Found a guy clearing existing trees to put in an orchard. Live oak, front of the trailer is full of rounds. I marked the logs in round lengths and loaded whole to save time and maximize the wood I got out of the lot.


----------



## Plowboy83

Doskiez said:


> Latest load, Found a guy clearing existing trees to put in an orchard. Live oak, front of the trailer is full of rounds. I marked the logs in round lengths and loaded whole to save time and maximize the wood I got out of the lot.


Nice trailer


----------



## Doskiez

Plowboy83 said:


> Nice trailer


Thanks, I had my tractor on the back for the trip but it was too heavy to get up a slick hill in the yard


----------



## lefturnfreek

So how’s everyone surviving this epidemic?

My job is at a stand still at the moment and have 2-3 weeks of dragging my heals till they lay us off but the Fed’s may reopen businesses I deal with on the 14th so it may not be so bad, mini paid vacation on the Fed’s!! 

In the mean time I’m just doing the usual spring cutting of enough junk wood to run the boiler and 4fts to the stack. We did cut some more truck sized trail ... which I personally hate doing as it’s lots of ground cutting and scrubbing of under brush. 



So in the weeks to follow just ...

Keep on .... Running Loads !!


----------



## rarefish383

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Took the day off work and processed up 2 of these trailer loads today. Kinda slow moving as the dump trailer hinge snapped off at the frame. Ugh PJ and their crappy powder coating. Then the SuperSplit decided to crap out the bronze bushing at the clutch/crank shaft. Couldn’t find any thing local so I put a copper pipe in the spot the bronze bushing was. That did not last long. I think I will be pulling the clutch off and just eliminating it. Pretty sure it’s stuck anyways as both flywheels spin when pull starting it. View attachment 810606


I don’t know what the average life span of a dump trailer is, but my Pequea is turning 15 years old this year. It has very minimal paint loss, some dents in the floor, put one light bulb in a tail light. I use it enough that I don’t unhook it from my truck unless I have to. It’s a C500, which is there small commercial grade trailer, with 6 lug wheels, brakes, diamond plate fenders and diamond plate step in front and behind the fenders. I can’t praise them enough for building a dang nice trailer.


----------



## SS396driver

ran a few loads of brush from the apple trees yesterday. Started to split the elm and ash in the trailer


----------



## SS396driver

Going to run a highly dangerous load today .

Bootlegging some paper products to my daughter. I'm going to cover it real well dont want to get high jacked or 
pinched


----------



## mountainguyed67

You need a couple gun trucks to escort you.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I ran a couple loads today,






And they were HEAVY loads too! lol

SR


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> You need a couple gun trucks to escort you.



Self reliant


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## Ryan'smilling

I have a buddy who works at a golf course. He loaded me up with some pine and black locust.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I very rarely see anyone hauling wood that hasn’t already been bucked up, here locally. Excluding loggers. Lots of you on this forum do it though. Interesting. I think people don’t have the equipment, or don’t want to haul it in addition to hauling firewood.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

mountainguyed67 said:


> I very rarely see anyone hauling wood that hasn’t already been bucked up, here locally. Excluding loggers. Lots of you on this forum do it though. Interesting. I think people don’t have the equipment, or don’t want to haul it in addition to hauling firewood.



It works well for me. I try not to lift wood by hand if I can avoid it. Ideally I'd have a dump trailer or a second piece of equipment so I could load logs where I'm working and unload them at home, but so far I don't have either. So, if I find a place where someone else can load my trailer, I sure appreciate it and I try to show it with a bottle of maple syrup or something. 

If I can spare the time, my ideal setup is to buck the load right on the trailer when I get home and then pull the splitter right alongside the trailer. That way I can get the wood through the wedge without ever lifting it, not from the ground anyway. I took a page from Sawyer Rob's book and pretty much only buck wood on a trailer or wagon. Much less strain on the back that way.


----------



## SS396driver

I built the arch so I dont have to take FEL .


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> I built the arch so I dont have to take FEL .View attachment 817229



Can you get a more complete picture?


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Can you get a more complete picture?



Here is the thread.




__





Log arch build.


I finally got around to building a log arch for my dump trailer. Frame is 1 1/2 x .25 square stock I doubled up the top rail . Dont have pictures of it lifting a log but it had no problem with a 30" round by 6 ft red oak log . Instead of me rambling on I'll let the pictures tell the story




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

The guy with the sawmill near me has that in the trailer he brings logs back with. I didn’t see it in operation, but he showed me the stump he ties off to and pulls the trailer out from under it.


----------



## Nodak Andy

Hauled this and another load in the back of my grain truck. Gotta love free wood!


----------



## Nodak Andy

Couple more loads today. Grain truck is pretty well full of some sort of either pine or fir. It was all cut into 16" chunks and fully dry. And it was free! The guy even used his skid steer to load it for me. Just wanted it gone. After loading the grain truck he threw the grapple on and we went through his tree rows and took down a bunch of standing dead Ash and he loaded the chunks on the trailer for me. All total is say there's a little over 2 cords worth. With probably 2 more left to be taken down and hauled out. Next days off I plan to go back down and cut more down for him. All it cost me was about 8 gallons of gas, 5 gallons of Diesel and a bit of sweat!


----------



## Nodak Andy

Hauled another trailer load today. Tree guys that cut it down said it was oak... Not too sure myself. Regardless, it's gonna get taken to my brother's house and most of it will be slabbed in his band saw Mill.


----------



## Nodak Andy

My brother got around to milling up a couple smaller chunks of the oak today.

Not sure, but i've had a couple people tell me they thing its walnut, not oak. Whats your guys' thoughts?


----------



## stumpy75

I think you have some of that highly valuable walnut there...


----------



## Nodak Andy

after talking it over with a buddy, he seems to be pretty certain it's an american elm tree. Still gonna try to find someone with a big enough mill in the are to mill the main section of the trunk in whole slabs.


----------



## cat10ken

Looking at the bark, I thought willow but the grain does resemble walnut.


----------



## SS396driver

Ash and elm


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wish I took pictures of what I put my Colorado through today, or the neighbors Mason Dump, the poor 6.5 K3500 got a WORK OUT!!


----------



## motolife313

Delivering some cherry, pin oak and alder tomorrow to a customer


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, it was another beautiful day here today, so we were back at it! I pulled my wagon out to where I had some logs skidded out, and started bringing them to my helper,







and he sawed them to length,






We was using a Husky 562xp with a 20" bar, and many of the logs were 20" or bigger,






 so we ended up with quite a few that size,






until we had a decent load cut,






So, we hooked the tractor to the load and headed home,






There's still plenty more to load/cut,






but that will be "another days" work!

SR


----------



## MechanicMatt

SawyerRob, I gotta admit, I do like your process..... a LOT! Buck right into the wagon!


----------



## U&A

Been working the ram hard the past month moving bed fulls of wood. 

Good picture of her







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MechanicMatt said:


> SawyerRob, I gotta admit, I do like your process..... a LOT! Buck right into the wagon!


 It works great, Matt. It makes splitting easier too, because you can roll the rounds right onto the splitter, NO bending or lifting needed!

SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Sawyer Rob said:


> It works great, Matt. It makes splitting easier too, because you can roll the rounds right onto the splitter, NO bending or lifting needed!
> 
> SR



This is 100% accurate. I split all my wood this way, but using a gooseneck trailer most of the time. It's a perfect height. A couple years ago I had a pile of rounds on the ground and figured, what the heck, I'll lift them up to the splitter, a lot of guys do it that way. Boy, after doing a cord or so that way, I could tell the difference the next day. I can pretty much split as much as I want if I'm just shifting from the trailer to the beam and not feel it at all the next day.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya we were a lil windy here ... but on the bright side it took down some tree’s which are going to the pile !!




Keep on... Running Load’s !!


----------



## Ductape

My wife seems to dislike when I turn her car into the Camrytruck........


----------



## Cowboy254

motolife313 said:


> Delivering some cherry, pin oak and alder tomorrow to a customer View attachment 822259
> View attachment 822260



No wonder the young feller is stihl awake after you gave him all those Red Bulls  .


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ran a few more mixed loads in the other day ... slowly getting r dun ...


Gona shut the boiler down for a coupla days but Saturday is supposed to be pretty chilly so I’m not done yet. 

Keep on .... Running Loads !!


----------



## SS396driver

My load today. Wait that didnt come out right . Little dough bowl and I'm starting on another candle holder


----------



## lefturnfreek

Cleaned up some dead fall from the winds the other day.



Got a nasty surprise though, I thought I had 2 of these nasty tree’s on my property.... I backed into a new patch ..... gaaahhhh.....







Keep on ..... Running Loads !!


----------



## SS396driver

Only load I was running was my fat ass on the bike . But it was a great day . Topped of by the best fly by ever . Going over the Neversink reservoir dam at the end of the ride


----------



## SS396driver

Today went north in Massachusetts. Great Barrington brewery trying to keep local places going .


----------



## svk

A load of mixed hardwood to drop off tomorrow.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> A load of mixed hardwood to drop off tomorrow.
> View attachment 824820
> View attachment 824821


will that trailer ever die on the side of the road someday steve ?? … mine finally gave it up last spring after 19 years! lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> will that trailer ever die on the side of the road someday steve ?? … mine finally gave it up last spring after 19 years! lol


I’m hoping to get another year out of it!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

chucker said:


> mine finally gave it up last spring after 19 years! lol



What happened to it? Seems there isn’t much you wouldn’t want to fix, unless the frame snapped in half.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I very rarely see anyone hauling wood that hasn’t already been bucked up, here locally. Excluding loggers. Lots of you on this forum do it though. Interesting. I think people don’t have the equipment, or don’t want to haul it in addition to hauling firewood.


In a perfect world I would bring the wood home bucked up and split off the trailer. I had a side job just before Covid hit that was paying me $250 a day to haul Oak trees that went down in a tornado away. It was faster to skid the logs to the trailer and pull them on. We could get 3 tralier loads in a 5-6 hour day. Don't get long days for $250.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What happened to it? Seems there isn’t much you wouldn’t want to fix, unless the frame snapped in half.


Nothing recent. A few years ago (5 now???) chucker helped me replace one of the original leaf springs that had broken. I replaced the other when I put in the new axle a year or two later.

A few of the box side supports could use some work eventually.


----------



## chucker

mountainguyed67 said:


> What happened to it? Seems there isn’t much you wouldn’t want to fix, unless the frame snapped in half.


when the Minnesota winters finish its wrath with metal and salt , there's not much left to fix.... lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> when the Minnesota winters finish its wrath with metal and salt , there's not much left to fix.... lol


Luckily for the trailer I haven’t used it in the winter for the last several years. It’s amazing how much longer stuff lasts when salt doesn’t hit it


----------



## mountainguyed67

chucker said:


> when the Minnesota winters finish its wrath with metal and salt , there's not much left to fix.... lol



Oh yeah. It’s something I know about, but don’t readily connect the dots on. Roads aren't salted here.


----------



## SS396driver

My little homemade trailer . Real oldschool it's a hard tail


----------



## svk

Going to run this load in the morning. Heaped load of dripping wet aspen.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Going to run this load in the morning. Heaped load of dripping wet aspen.
> View attachment 825399



Do you mostly stack it in, or all thrown in?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you mostly stack it in, or all thrown in?


Depends. I got free help loading it so I let them toss it. Plus this stuff is sopping wet so I wouldn’t want to haul any more than what’s in there now.
If I’m going a long way and want to bring as much as possible I’ll stack. With the tommy lift, the truck box is almost 9’ deep so I can carry quite a bit.


----------



## Cowboy254

chucker said:


> will that trailer ever die on the side of the road someday steve ?? … mine finally gave it up last spring after 19 years! lol



I originally thought the tie down strap was to keep the wood in but now I realise it is to keep the trailer together


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> In a perfect world I would bring the wood home bucked up and split off the trailer. I had a side job just before Covid hit that was paying me $250 a day to haul Oak trees that went down in a tornado away. It was faster to skid the logs to the trailer and pull them on. We could get 3 tralier loads in a 5-6 hour day. Don't get long days for $250.



Hey Joe, you got a flat tyre on the huskee. 

No need to thank me


----------



## CaseyForrest

Lost track of the number. Been doing this every work day for a little over a month.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I originally thought the tie down strap was to keep the wood in but now I realise it is to keep the trailer together


It is only keeping the stake sides down in place. The trailer only had a jam nut in the rear stake pocket to keep it in place which has failed with use. I cannot risk the stake sides coming up and pouring out the load from underneath.

I am planning to weld a new rear post into place and weld everything together. As designed the trailer would make a very poor flatbed so no reason to pull the sides off.


----------



## rarefish383

chucker said:


> when the Minnesota winters finish its wrath with metal and salt , there's not much left to fix.... lol


When my BIL first moved to Ohio, they had no inspection on cars, so he kept buying used junkers for $50 and driving them till they fell apart. He had a Vega with a Pontiac Iron Duke 4 in it. He loved the little thing, rusty as it was. He slammed the door one time and the windshield wipers disappeared. He just said, oh well, that's it for this one, sure am going to miss the old Iron Duke.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Joe, you got a flat tyre on the huskee.
> 
> No need to thank me


Thanks, maybe that's why I could see the whole machine in one mirror? Old pic, the splitter got new shoes and bearings a couple years ago.


----------



## svk

First load in the new to me truck 


Yes


----------



## mountainguyed67

I have to check which thread I’m in, coming from “Scrounging Firewood” to here. Same picture.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have to check which thread I’m in, coming from “Scrounging Firewood” to here. Same picture.


Yeah I’ve accidentally put the scrounging photos in here and the wondered why I couldn’t find them in scrounging. I try to only post loads in here.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I have a lil maintenance stuff to do since I’m down to burning trash loads 




Cleaned up the bark which I burned for over 2 days ... pulled up the old pallets, dropping dirty fill to make a parking pad for rarely used trailers, then bringing in gravel to finish raising the rest of the row.

Keep on Running Loads !!


----------



## Whitbread

Brought out the old girl again for 2 ~26" blown down Oaks


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I ran a load yesterday, from Chipper 1's house to mine.

I was looking for some blk. locust, for saw logs, and he had some extra's, here they are,






Anyway, thanks Chipper 1, and it looks like I'll be bringing you some lumber back!

SR


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Sawyer Rob said:


> I ran a load yesterday, from Chipper 1's house to mine.
> 
> I was looking for some blk. locust, for saw logs, and he had some extra's, here they are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks Chipper 1, and it looks like I'll be bringing you some lumber back!
> 
> SR



What are you doing with the black locust SR?


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I ran a load yesterday, from Chipper 1's house to mine.
> 
> I was looking for some blk. locust, for saw logs, and he had some extra's, here they are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks Chipper 1, and it looks like I'll be bringing you some lumber back!
> 
> SR


Welcome bud.
Glad to see it become something more than firewood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ryan'smilling said:


> What are you doing with the black locust SR?


 I'm going to have a pile of 5/4 lumber to sticker!

SR


----------



## Iowawoodguy

svk said:


> Going to run this load in the morning. Heaped load of dripping wet aspen.
> View attachment 825399


That's some pretty lookin firewood.


----------



## Nodak Andy

Hauled a few loads the last few weeks. Most of it was dead, some standing some not, firewood. Some of it came from a tree service in the area that Ive gotten in with. The two huge logs on the trailer are cottonwood, which we will eventually mill for fun. It's not super desireable I know, but it's big and will be fun to mill. The pine in the one picture will be milled into slabs as well. It was pretty cool as it split into two and grew back together 4 times throughout the main trunk. There's some poplar in there too that looks pretty cool that came from a farm cleanup I helped a guy with. Lots of firewood and a bit of millable stuff!


----------



## WIslxer

SS396driver said:


> My load today. Wait that didnt come out right . Little dough bowl and I'm starting on another candle holderView attachment 823641
> View attachment 823642
> View attachment 823643



Solid beer choice....that's all I have to add


----------



## SS396driver

I couldn't get wood today the truck was playing hide and seek



But I did have fun with the kamikaze .


----------



## Yarz

I've started running some this year:


2 of maple that the power company cut and left on a friend of mine's street:














Aside from the 2 mentioned above, the rest my brother and I have felled, bucked, and hauled. He gets his truck and my 1st trailer full, while I get my truck and 2nd trailer full. For some I've had to do some climbing to drop them into a tighter area to avoid some fences. He snapped this cool picture in the process:


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got another load of ready to burn stuff. Hopefully I'll sell it to the campers before the weekend is over.


----------



## svk

A nice 3/4 cord load stacked care of my 7 and 9 year old daughters who earned “any ice cream they want” tonight.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> A nice 3/4 cord load stacked care of my 7 and 9 year old daughters who earned “any ice cream they want” tonight.
> 
> View attachment 832485



The Cowkids also load for me. I say to them that a day's work doesn't always end up in ice cream. But in reality, it does, and the uncertainty makes it all the more exciting at the end for them. This was yesterday.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> The Cowkids also load for me. I say to them that a day's work doesn't always end up in ice cream. But in reality, it does, and the uncertainty makes it all the more exciting at the end for them. This was yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 832611


This is the first time the girls have done a significant amount of loading for me. I told them ANY ice cream they want so they can chose their favorite bars or a whole gallon to share with the family.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> The Cowkids also load for me. I say to them that a day's work doesn't always end up in ice cream. But in reality, it does, and the uncertainty makes it all the more exciting at the end for them. This was yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 832611


Love the dog pic. Is that an American Bulldog?


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Love the dog pic. Is that an American Bulldog?



Not sure what breed but he's a very old and gentle boy. His way of asking for attention is not subtle, he puts his head down a bit and walks into you. Boonk!


----------



## moresnow

My new load runner for at home. '74 Ariens S14 with a upgraded 16hp. Standard trans. 4x8 bbs trailer. Moved and stacked 1.2 cord yesterday. Mid 90's


----------



## svk

Ran two loads of brush and one of trash from some volunteer work I did this weekend.


----------



## Plowboy83

svk said:


> Ran two loads of brush and one of trash from some volunteer work I did this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 834703
> View attachment 834704
> View attachment 834705


Nice was that for the lions club


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Nice was that for the lions club


Yes sir


----------



## SS396driver

Posted in the scrounge but should be here too


----------



## Nodak Andy

We've teamed up with a local tree service to start producing 1x planks to sell to local ranchers to use for windbreaks for their livestock. He's been spreading the word and just took down these CW(said they were poplar but I think they are CW) for us to get started milling. He'll have another couple loadS for us Monday. Already have one rancher interested in 100 boards. Haven't even started advertising them yet lol


----------



## svk




----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a VERY nice day today, sunny 60's and no bugs!!

SO, I went out and cut my last big load of firewood until fall,







It's all white oak,






and it will make some NICE wood to burn during the heating season...

SR


----------



## Nodak Andy

Hauled another load of logs today and also started milling planks for windbreaks. Managed to get about 45 of them done in just a bit over 2 hours. Not bad when getting $7.50/ board!


----------



## SS396driver

What could possibly go wrong 

Flag?! we dont need no stinkin flag !


----------



## SS396driver

Yesterday's runs . Two loads going back for another two today


----------



## Cowboy254

Ran a partial load over to my parents house on the coast (4 hours and over a mountain range) this weekend. Also delivered my father back home after he had a week with us having damaged his back (  ), chainsawing (  ). Mostly ok weather but failed to catch a fish.


----------



## Yarz

I ran several more over the past few weeks. Some final cleanup at the last location, and then on to a new site where they just built a house, and had used equipment to push several trees into a pile:


----------



## Cowboy254

Yarz said:


> I ran several more over the past few weeks. Some final cleanup at the last location, and then on to a new site where they just built a house, and had used equipment to push several trees into a pile:
> View attachment 837470
> 
> 
> View attachment 837471
> 
> 
> View attachment 837472
> 
> 
> View attachment 837473
> 
> 
> View attachment 837474
> 
> 
> View attachment 837475



Nice loads! Only _slightly _larger than mine


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Mulberry! Got it from the neighbors.


----------



## H-Ranch

Iowawoodguy said:


> Mulberry! Got it from the neighbors.
> View attachment 838678


From the photo it looks like there's not a lot of wood to be had from the neighbors!


----------



## Iowawoodguy

H-Ranch said:


> From the photo it looks like there's not a lot of wood to be had from the neighbors!




Here is a picture of the other side.


----------



## DSW

Getting big things done. 








That's the final load for a few days. 4 might have been pushing it.


----------



## Cowboy254

I ran this minor load to a neighbour who told me they were buying wood for their firepit they were spending some time around with their small children. Don't do that, I said. We have a surfeit of firepit material so I took some around. 




The wood is blue gum, some 15 years dead, the VB (beer) box is wattle kindling and the larger box is peppermint (a eucalypt) bark which is handy for getting a bit of a flame up. It was the 2 year old's nap time when I dropped it around so I dropped it off quietly but then we drove past last night and the firepit was cranking and they gave us a big cheer as we went by. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

1/3 load of mulberry.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I ran this minor load to a neighbour who told me they were buying wood for their firepit they were spending some time around with their small children. Don't do that, I said. We have a surfeit of firepit material so I took some around.
> 
> View attachment 846102
> 
> 
> The wood is blue gum, some 15 years dead, the VB (beer) box is wattle kindling and the larger box is peppermint (a eucalypt) bark which is handy for getting a bit of a flame up. It was the 2 year old's nap time when I dropped it around so I dropped it off quietly but then we drove past last night and the firepit was cranking and they gave us a big cheer as we went by. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy.


Very nice of you


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Very nice of you



They're nice people and under the pump a bit financially at the moment, I'm pretty sure. It's not a lot of work for me to pick out suitable stuff for them but makes for great times for them with their young children. I know you'd be doing the same  . If they burned wood for heat in the house a mystery load would probably come their way.


----------



## DSW

Good job @Cowboy254 .


----------



## mountainguyed67

I moved this load today.


----------



## motorhead99999

Me and the boys Got our first load out for the year this morning


----------



## mountainguyed67

Again today, this time I had company. 4WD club fundraiser, third year in a row now. We had five trucks, three with trailers.


----------



## DSW

I request more pictures of that rig.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Had to clear the way in to the work area this morning. This shows the front of the truck.




Under the bed.



Under the cab. This was taken during some frame reinforcing/repairs. 



Working on the interior when I redid the body five years ago.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This load came down the hill yesterday.


----------



## DSW

That's a great looking rig.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Another load of silver maple from the neighbors wood lot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

DSW said:


> That's a great looking rig.



Thanks.


----------



## GeeVee

mountainguyed67 said:


> This load came down the hill yesterday.
> View attachment 847803
> View attachment 847804


That little trailer is STOUT


----------



## mountainguyed67

GeeVee said:


> That little trailer is STOUT



I thought it was fragile. I have to be careful with it. Well, with big rounds anyway. It does contain the load good, and the ramp makes loading rounds easy.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Edit:  Just realized I posted in the wrong thread. Oophs!

I've been cleaning up, and making room for two log deliveries, and room for more pallets of processed firewood by double stacking. I am not selling wood this year, so I have last years processed wood, plus this years ongoing processing for next year. So far double stacking seems to be working well. Will not really know until spring.
While doing so I discovered something that does not work. For years, I've covered the wood with approx. 6' x 6' tarps, black side up. In two years use the UV begins to break down the material. This spring I began covering silver side up, thinking silver might reflect more, and the covers might last an extra year or so.. They have turned brittle in six months time, to where I can push my finger through with little effort. I covered about thirty cord, or 120 pallets, this way before discovering this yesterday, which are on top of the double stacks. Back to black side up.
Four years ago double stacking had mixed results, and I discontinued the practice, all the while trying to come up with something that would work better. The difference now, is in part, finding heavy duty hardwood pallets at a reasonable price several weeks ago. The problem was that the 1,400 pounds of green firewood sits on an uneven surface, the firewood below it. The bottom of the pallets are designed to sit on a solid surface, so the failure has been the few cross boards on the bottom of the pallets. Turning a pallet over and double stacking pallets 90° to each other, then staggering rows side to side and front to back helps.
Four years ago I did not have fork extensions to try this, so I never considered it at the time. I was actually surprised to find my machine could lift that much with fork extensions.

Photo four years, ago after a year of seasoning and settling, made it difficult to get the forks back in the upper pallets. I knocked theses over trying to get forks in them, which split and toppled many on the bottom row as well. Another difference this year is not tarping the lower rows.

Good for now. Spring 2021 photos to come.

The right side of container had 40 cord, 160 pallets single stacked, now double stacked to the left side. The uncovered rows in front are bundled junk wood, shorts, partially punky wood, that we burn after it's seasoned a year. Bundling helps keep the clutter picked up and easily moved when needed.
Approx. 300 pallets, plus 10 of junk. I need to get an accurate count today. There are two hundred empty stacked pallets in back on the left.


The last few pallets to move before cutting and splitting again.

Log staging area cleaned up and ready for two deliveries. Due to the longer lag times in summer and fall I put in for an additional two loads. 

These piles are 8' high.


----------



## Jere39

I'm swamped with firewood this year due to the number of storms that have brought down some fine Oaks. So, This load is running to a saw mill.




I've never taken wood to a mill, I'm not sure how this will turn out for me. Anyway, a nice chat with the mill owner/operator and a quick walk through:


----------



## Antarctica

Jere39 said:


> I've never taken wood to a mill, I'm not sure how this will turn out for me. Anyway, a nice chat with the mill owner/operator and a quick walk through:
> 
> View attachment 849400



Need more mill pics! Cool!


----------



## motolife313

Little load of white oak

good thing it’s got a stick shift


----------



## svk

Impressive load. I like your tie downs, may need to get something like that for mine.

Your child is looking at the camera like "can we go yet"!


----------



## motolife313

Got some cherry today


----------



## svk

(Also posted in scrounging)

Hauled a nice load of hardwood to my friend and blew tread off one of my tires. Come to find out the tire had a date code from January of 1995! I never thought to check as the tire came cheap/free to me from a tire shop several years ago.


----------



## SamT1

svk said:


> (Also posted in scrounging)
> 
> Hauled a nice load of hardwood to my friend and blew tread off one of my tires. Come to find out the tire had a date code from January of 1995! I never thought to check as the tire came cheap/free to me from a tire shop several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 855529
> View attachment 855530
> View attachment 855531


Good luck on the new tires. Seems they’ve figured out how to make them blow about the time dot says they are bad at 4-5 years.


----------



## svk

SamT1 said:


> Good luck on the new tires. Seems they’ve figured out how to make them blow about the time dot says they are bad at 4-5 years.


My other ones are pretty new. One is 4 years old, one is a year old, and the other I need to check the date code. 

I bought two new tires for it 4 years ago from Discount Tire and bought the lifetime road hazard warranty. As long as they have 25 percent or greater tread life remaining, Discount will cover them against road hazards forever. One of them was damaged on a rough road and they replaced it last summer, no questions asked. Pretty happy about that as a lot of warranties turn out to be shams.


----------



## Jere39

Probably a replica of an earlier picture in this thread, but we've had some cooler weather this week, so I'm back in the woods processing cutting and hauling another fine oak out to my stacking area. 




Been delivering some wood, so my stacking area has room again. I think I can process about as fast as I am currently delivering. Pretty much JIT firewood plan.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

This is 1 1/2 cord.
Delivered wood this way for several years, had unloading.
Ordered a 16' bumper pull dump trailer with 48" sides to replace it.
Almost every brand dump trailer is back ordered. 
Delivery date for the trailer is December.
Looking forward to the change.
May have found a buyer for the 5500 this morning.


----------



## SamT1

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 856033
> 
> This is 1 1/2 cord.
> Delivered wood this way for several years, had unloading.
> Ordered a 16' bumper pull dump trailer with 48" sides to replace it.
> Almost every brand dump trailer is back ordered.
> Delivery date for the trailer is December.
> Looking forward to the change.
> May have found a buyer for the 5500 this morning.


Does the 5500 have a dump bed?


----------



## clint53

This spring my neighbor across the road stopped by and said " I had 3 trees cut down, do you want them?" I asked what kind. She said "Ash I think". Well they were Ash and the Emerald Ash Bores had gotten them. When we were finished, we hauled 8 loads on a 7' x 14' trailer and 5 load of brush. We have a pile of split Ash 5' high and 50 feet long.







.














Thanks for looking.
Be safe with them saws guys.


----------



## Lee192233

Here's about a 1/3 of a standing dead sugar maple. It was about 20" DBH. I'll head back with the trailer to get the rest this coming weekend. Great start on 2021-22 firewood. Love me some sugar maple!


----------



## clint53

Lee192233 said:


> Here's about a 1/3 of a standing dead sugar maple. It was about 20" DBH. I'll head back with the trailer to get the rest this coming weekend. Great start on 2021-22 firewood. Love me some sugar maple!


You like that Husqvarna double jug okay?
I been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Lee192233

clint53 said:


> You like that Husqvarna double jug okay?
> I been thinking about getting one.


I'm liking it. Got it this spring from the UK through Amazon. There's no spilling. It's very heavily built. 
It's very frustrating that these aren't available in the states. Probably due to it not being red.
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Sandhill Crane

SamT1 said:


> Does the 5500 have a dump bed?


No dump bed or I would keep it.
It does have a 3126 Cat, 6 speed manual, and a pto, but no wet kit.
A landscape bed is about ten grand installed (electric over hydraulic), and I'd still have a $3,000. truck, so decided to go with a dump trailer.
When I bought the truck, we did not have a pickup. Now we do, for pulling an rv trailer.
When we chose a used truck, I looked at one tons, thinking at some point I could add a dump insert, as most deliveries are 1/2 cord or less.
With a dump trailer the combined gvw, pickup and dump trailer, is over 26,001 at 12,800 and 15,400..
(The trailer gvw is 15,400, with (2) 7k axles. So max. 1,400 tongue weight. Which means there is an overlap of 1,400 lbs. You can't have both!)
The 5500 is 20,500 gvw, hydraulic brakes.
If it does not sell, I may use it to pull the trailer and run loads, as it is already dot inspected/registered.
I would have to re plate it by weight, because in MI the truck gvw must cover cgvw of truck and trailer.


----------



## clint53

Lee192233 said:


> I'm liking it. Got it this spring from the UK through Amazon. There's no spilling. It's very heavily built.
> It's very frustrating that these aren't available in the states. Probably due to it not being red.
> Thanks,
> Lee


Thanks Lee
I just ordered one with my Amazon Chase points.
Estimated delivery: Oct. 7, 2020 - Oct. 23, 2020 
Clint


----------



## woodfarmer

There is a 1993 top kick for sale with the 3116 cat engine which I’ve read the reviews are not very favourable, is that accurate?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> It's very frustrating that these aren't available in the states.



Same with this one? It won’t ship to me, but I thought that was just because of the state I’m in. 



Amazon.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

^Click on “Robot Check” and it’s a link to Amazon.

I changed to an Oregon zip code, now it’ll ship.

Edit: There‘s another type too, search

*Oregon 562407 Economic Combi-Can, 5+3 litres, Red*

And it looks like it’ll ship here.


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> Same with this one? It won’t ship to me, but I thought that was just because of the state I’m in.



I meant you can't go to the local hardware store and pick up a nice gas can like the husky one I have. Gotta get 'em online. It seems like a very logical thing but then again we live in a throw away society and selling quality products hurts the bottom line.

Lee


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I bought a two and a half gallon gas can at Menards.
It wasn't a big mouth like my others. A varmint had chewed one on the top, so when refueling a small engine a stream shot out the chew holes. Not good!
I bought what they had available.
The new can has an insert in the mouth opening, like a sieve. The mouth opening is small and slanted a bit.
When filling the can the sieve, for lack of a better word, quickly filled and shot gas back out on my leg. I was lucky it wasn't my eyes that got splashed.
I returned the can, telling them that it had been filled partially with fuel.
I also emailed Menards, asking them to discontinue selling this hazardous product.
They did reply, that they would look into it.
I have since found a wide mouth fuel plastic fuel can, at twice the price.
I do not believe the plastic cans meet osha standards. I have one osha approved metal can. Due to how it pours, it has been empty for years.
Edit: This is probably the third gas can varmints have chewed. They also like the gas cap on the push lawn mower. I don't get this because all the fuel is e-free.
Now I'm more consistent getting the fuel cans in the shipping container at the end of the day.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## svk

Another load of former navigational hazards

Also, earlier today I put the hitch on the trailer above the tongue rather than below it so the load would be more level.


----------



## svk

This load was a bit too much. But we made it to the yard.


----------



## H-Ranch

Hopeful to get the trailer emptied and all the wood stacked today. Good start this morning.


----------



## clint53

Lee192233 said:


> I'm liking it. Got it this spring from the UK through Amazon. There's no spilling. It's very heavily built.
> It's very frustrating that these aren't available in the states. Probably due to it not being red.
> Thanks,
> Lee


Hi Lee
I got the Husqvarna double jug today. 9 days since I ordered it via Air Mail / Royal Mail.
You are right, it is very heavily built. It came with 3 spouts.
I like it already.
Many thanks.
Clint


----------



## Lee192233

clint53 said:


> Hi Lee
> I got the Husqvarna double jug today. 9 days since I ordered it via Air Mail / Royal Mail.
> You are right, it is very heavily built. It came with 3 spouts.
> I like it already.
> Many thanks.
> Clint


Happy to help! My seven year old can fill the gas and oil for me now with no spilling. I think they are an awesome design. Enjoy it.

Lee


----------



## Nodak Andy

Hauled a large load of boxelder today. Local tree service called and said the took down two bigguns. They weren't kidding. The base of the trunk of one is easily 4' across. Gonna make some cookies out of it once I get some pentacryl ordered up. We will mill some slabs out of the stuff that is suitable for slabs and the rest ill be cut to firewood. There are a couple pieces that are hollowed out that the wife wants to use as planters/yard art.

Gonna be hauling cottonwood the next few days. Got another tree service taking down 4 cottonwood that are probably 80'tall by 40-50'wide. The straight stuff will be milled into 1x planks for windbreak planks and everything else will become firewood for our OWB when we get done with the new house on our property.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Nice load of Ash logs on the grapple truck


----------



## pauljoseph

Iowawoodguy said:


> Mulberry! Got it from the neighbors.
> View attachment 838678


I burned couple cords in Mulberry last year. Good stuff!


----------



## pauljoseph

AGoodSteward said:


> Nice load of Ash logs on the grapple truck View attachment 858970


Nice


----------



## Jere39

Another load from the woods:




Sawing off the last of the top before I get into the trunk:


----------



## SS396driver

Just a small load . My quad wont start so I'm using the 68


----------



## SS396driver

The fun never ends. Flat tire and popped the bead.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another nice day here, so me and a friend of mine, decided to skid out a load of oak and hard maple today,







This is where we were getting the logs, mostly firewood but a few saw logs too,






And this is the biggest/heaviest log of the day,






So, I skidded it out of the woods,






and managed to get it loaded on the trailer,






Here's the load, ready to chain down and take home!






SR


----------



## SS396driver

Sandhill Crane said:


> I bought a two and a half gallon gas can at Menards.
> It wasn't a big mouth like my others. A varmint had chewed one on the top, so when refueling a small engine a stream shot out the chew holes. Not good!
> I bought what they had available.
> The new can has an insert in the mouth opening, like a sieve. The mouth opening is small and slanted a bit.
> When filling the can the sieve, for lack of a better word, quickly filled and shot gas back out on my leg. I was lucky it wasn't my eyes that got splashed.
> I returned the can, telling them that it had been filled partially with fuel.
> I also emailed Menards, asking them to discontinue selling this hazardous product.
> They did reply, that they would look into it.
> I have since found a wide mouth fuel plastic fuel can, at twice the price.
> I do not believe the plastic cans meet osha standards. I have one osha approved metal can. Due to how it pours, it has been empty for years.
> Edit: This is probably the third gas can varmints have chewed. They also like the gas cap on the push lawn mower. I don't get this because all the fuel is e-free.
> Now I'm more consistent getting the fuel cans in the shipping container at the end of the day.



Rodents love the new plastics as a lot of is derived from soybeans. The damn varmits have chewed up my BIL wiring on his new Chevy 2500 twice. Have had them eat the grips off bycicles and tools last they eat all the cushioning on my sunglasses


----------



## SS396driver

Last load ready to put into the basement


----------



## Backus

nice load of oak this morning


----------



## bfrazier

The run from logs to woodpile is less than 50 yards. Bug killed timber. Again.


----------



## SS396driver

Moving wood . Area near the splitter was to wet to stack it . This was split last fall


----------



## motolife313

Got some pin oak that I got for free if I did the work and the guy even let me use his tractor while he left for a business trip


----------



## DSW

You still have the Yota?


----------



## motolife313

Oh ya. I don’t drive it much tho. 312k on it or so


----------



## Cowboy254

Didn't you have a danger ranger?


----------



## DSW

Don't insult the man.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Supposed to get cold again and snow here tomorrow. So of course peeps started calling asking for wood. 4 cords moved today and 2 1/2 more got ordered. Wife's on me to come in for dinner. Pics tomorrow maybe.


----------



## lefturnfreek

I’m baaaack ..!!!

Ya I took a lil hiatus but my boiler is fired so I’m back to ... Runnin’ Load’s !!

Nothing to pretty as most of it is day burn junk but I am slowly starting to get back in the rhythm. 4fts on the back are going to the pile.

Had a good shot of freezing rain too so I had a challenge driving around in the bush








Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!!


----------



## Jere39

Not running all that far, but I had an infected Ash cut down along my drive/utility lines. It was about 40' down over the side of the hill along my driveway. I sectioned it into 9-12' logs and abused my GT into pulling the logs up the hill:



I ended up with 5 trunk sections and about a dozen smaller limb sections spread out along my driveway. 




Tomorrow, I'll transport them with my log arch to a proper processing and stacking site all ready set for segregated (from my Oak) seasoning,


----------



## motolife313

Sold a cord of Fir the other day and got a good load of extremely solid pear and some nice apple. Got 2 miles logs in here also.


----------



## SS396driver

Jere39 said:


> Not running all that far, but I had an infected Ash cut down along my drive/utility lines. It was about 40' down over the side of the hill along my driveway. I sectioned it into 9-12' logs and abused my GT into pulling the logs up the hill:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 5 trunk sections and about a dozen smaller limb sections spread out along my driveway.
> 
> View attachment 868621
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll transport them with my log arch to a proper processing and stacking site all ready set for segregated (from my Oak) seasoning,



I would process at least some of that into lumber. Looks solid enough


----------



## Jere39

Hitching the Ash logs one at a time in my log arch and dragging them away to a processing place:


----------



## SS396driver

Bringing a load of wood to my mom . 86 and still likes to burn . Going to have to split some smaller for her when I off load it. And a gratuitous shot of wood needing to be stacked


----------



## motolife313

The last of the fruit trees, I took about 7 or 8. And I told him I used to do excavation and he let me run his machine. Hopefully I can run it for him and get paid for it. I was taking this wood for free



now I gota catch up and stack it. Probably not gona split a lot of it Since I ain’t got much time


----------



## Jere39

Got a little more help dragging Ash to a proper processing place:



With it all moved, I sawed it up for splitting - made it snow


----------



## lefturnfreek

Just another load of stack wood, block to be split and junk to burn. Going out again today 




Keep on ....Runnin


----------



## SS396driver

I just can’t help myself specially when it’s at the end of my driveway . It’s all in counterbalancing


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

Cut and split up 3 of these trailer loads today. Man I am out of shape! 


Also had to drain and clean the SuperSplit fuel tank. Would not start in the morning. Damn squirrels chewed on the fuel cap.


----------



## SS396driver

mijdirtyjeep said:


> Cut and split up 3 of these trailer loads today. Man I am out of shape! View attachment 870531
> View attachment 870530
> 
> Also had to drain and clean the SuperSplit fuel tank. Would not start in the morning. Damn squirrels chewed on the fuel cap.
> View attachment 870532


Fuel cap is plastic? See more and more rodent damage to plastic specially the insulation on wiring in newer cars and trucks. While it's good for the environment using soy bean based plastics has its pitfalls


----------



## Mike Gott




----------



## Jere39

Had a little snow last week, and a forecast for more next week. So, it's about time to remove the grapple and mount up the plow. For today that means dragging sections of this double trunk dead Red Oak out of the woods.


----------



## SS396driver

Jere39 said:


> Had a little snow last week, and a forecast for more next week. So, it's about time to remove the grapple and mount up the plow. For today that means dragging sections of this double trunk dead Red Oak out of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 873551


I hate to but tomorrow the plows going on the Dodge. 8 to 12 inches possibly more predicted for here


----------



## woodfarmer

Went from bare to snow overnight


----------



## AKTrailDog

Nice thread here. Last weekend's run. Ended up pulling 2 cords out for a good haul.


----------



## woodfarmer

Very dicey today, wasn’t sure I was going to make it out so only put 6 trees on. Buried the front end in a water hole on the road in.....but made it out.


----------



## CaptainMauw

Late 2019 I got sick of loading and unloading flat top trailers with wood. It took extra time processing logs to allow easy offload, then of course onload, offload, etc. Figured I would build a truck so that I could haul more in a single go, basically eliminate onload and offload times, and haul in log form so the only processing to occur would happen in the wood lot with the splitter.

Found a truck, started into it, and lets just say it became a money pit. Buuuuuuuuttttttttttttttt, now that its done, its multi-purpose and should run the road for another 60 years. Regardless, this big girl was a drain on my account, my time, my marriage, and my sanity. Totally worth it though now at the end state. Plus, its not really just a wood truck either, so it actually makes me money, sometimes just by saving it.

Anyways, here's a "light" load from the other week


----------



## AKTrailDog

Awesome truck!


----------



## SS396driver

CaptainMauw said:


> Late 2019 I got sick of loading and unloading flat top trailers with wood. It took extra time processing logs to allow easy offload, then of course onload, offload, etc. Figured I would build a truck so that I could haul more in a single go, basically eliminate onload and offload times, and haul in log form so the only processing to occur would happen in the wood lot with the splitter.
> 
> Found a truck, started into it, and lets just say it became a money pit. Buuuuuuuuttttttttttttttt, now that its done, its multi-purpose and should run the road for another 60 years. Regardless, this big girl was a drain on my account, my time, my marriage, and my sanity. Totally worth it though now at the end state. Plus, its not really just a wood truck either, so it actually makes me money, sometimes just by saving it.
> 
> Anyways, here's a "light" load from the other week


Nic C60

I have the the two 20s and a 10 c series . But I'm looking for a 50 or 60 to make a car carrier out of .


----------



## CaptainMauw

SS396driver said:


> Nic C60
> 
> I have the the two 20s and a 10 c series . But I'm looking for a 50 or 60 to make a car carrier out of .


I love these old trucks, but one in good enough condition to rebuild is hard to find, and parts, namely wheels that aren't widow makers, are even harder. But nothing beats split shifting thru the gears in a half century old two ton with a load of logs. Hands down the most fun truck I have and have driven to date. Gets a lot of stares. I love old stovebolts.


----------



## SS396driver

CaptainMauw said:


> I love these old trucks, but one in good enough condition to rebuild is hard to find, and parts, namely wheels that aren't widow makers, are even harder. But nothing beats split shifting thru the gears in a half century old two ton with a load of logs. Hands down the most fun truck I have and have driven to date. Gets a lot of stares. I love old stovebolts.





Pretty sure those are split retainer wheels not widowmakers . Most shops that deal with large trucks will mount tires even on widowmakers . 


Widows are split in the center shown in red here . My C20s came with the three piece rims .


----------



## CaptainMauw

SS396driver said:


> Pretty sure those are split retainer wheels not widowmakers . Most shops that deal with large trucks will mount tires even on widowmakers . View attachment 880165
> 
> 
> Widows are split in the center shown in red here . My C20s came with the three piece rims .
> View attachment 880166


The ones in my photos are ring locks. The truck, and basically all others you find this age, had 6 RH5 widow makers on it. It took 6 months and many different yards across multiple states to scrounge together the 6 ring locks that I now have. And while most large truck shops and AG shops will service the ring locks, three piece wheels, etc, nowhere will even touch RH5s anymore due to insurance and liability issues. The most they will do is dismantle them, but only if first aired down.

It is wild because even then, the multiple shops I used wouldn't air the tires on my lock ring wheels up to anything over 10PSI to set the bead. Again for insurance reasons. A good loop of chain an a clip on inflator and I took them all up to 75psi while standing back. Each of the three shops I've used I had to wait for the master tech to arrive because they didn't want the kids or even the middle aged guys working on those wheels, it was always the old timers. Times have certainly changed.


----------



## SS396driver

Guy who did my 68 worked on skid loaders . Had a real beefy tire cage in the shop. I've done them with the front end loader a few times Long hose with clip on air chuck put the bucket on the rim with some downwards pressure. Used to do them at my uncle's place he had a 47 GMC wrecker


----------



## klaibs27

I run a 1/2 cord at a time to my customers. I added some air lift bags to help hold the weight so that I don't blind people when delivering at night. Cargo unloader works great!


----------



## svk

My shop will still work on those but I don’t know why. The shop owner who is a spry 60 year old had one grenade and it got him pretty good even with the cage. I asked him why the hell was even messing with it and he shrugged. Hard for these guys to say no to work even though they have enough.


----------



## isaaccarlson

Here are a few of my loads. It's a 1991 f250 with a few modifications. The first two loads are maple, the third is oak, all are fresh cut wet wood. Any missing bark was removed by the grapple.
It gets loaded full on every trip If there is enough wood. The first two loads here are from a tree service. The third load I cut myself.


----------



## Saiso

Well, my firewood pile inside was getting a bit low and with the snow on the way in the next couple days, I decided to bring some wood in today from the garage. I’ll be much better prepared next year but already it beats the previous 4 winters at the cabin!


----------



## isaaccarlson

That's some nice looking firewood!


----------



## Jere39

Working in the woods behind my house, processing up a big Oak that fell during a storm, and dragging it to places I can more conveniently stack for future distribution. My Son brought his drone to take this video of me running to the tree, hitching with the log arch, then dragging. There is no audio with the drone video, so, this was the best music track I could muster for free from YouTube:


----------



## 665.0coupe

This first picture is one of two loads of Oak I got from a friends back yard a couple weeks aog. He cut it down and bucked it. Then he helped me split it and load it. 

The second is a load of Ash that my dad and I harvested yesterday.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I haven’t done too many pretty loads lately as it’s been warm up here so I have been burning lots of day cut trash wood and hardly touch my piles ... till this week ... full into the 100 club !!

Here’s some random stuff over the last while




A big green that the the top snapped off. I thought it had been ant eaten ... nope ... dead solid 





Some to the stack, some to the boiler. 




Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


----------



## lefturnfreek

Just a giggle ...

View attachment FullSizeRender.mov


Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

lefturnfreek said:


> View attachment 888511


What truck is this?


----------



## lefturnfreek

mountainguyed67 said:


> What truck is this?


That’s my 65 F350 B&H truck


----------



## lefturnfreek

So last night was a full -40F and I woke up to 7F boiler water today ....

Ffffffffff ....

It wasn’t a huge failure but not what I needed on the coldest night of the year so far.
I have 2 solenoids on my damper, 1 pulls it open and the other just picks up a steel weight... that is dropped on the door to be sure it’s not stuck and closes.

Well some time during the night the wiring for solenoid #2 came apart so when solenoid #1 tried to pickup the door it couldn’t, and tripped it’s breaker. See not a huge failure but no air in ... made for a crummy wake up.
So outside I go in into -30ish F to solder on a new connector. 

All things are running good again and back to 80 F water going around ...other than it’s burning wood like a mofo to reheat the shop floor. 

Hopefully in 3 days I’ll get back on the saw ... till then ...



Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


----------



## cat10ken

You did know that at -40 Farenhite and Celcius are the same; the only time they are.


----------



## MFV

lefturnfreek said:


> So last night was a full -40F and I woke up to 7F boiler water today ....
> 
> Ffffffffff ....
> 
> It wasn’t a huge failure but not what I needed on the coldest night of the year so far.
> I have 2 solenoids on my damper, 1 pulls it open and the other just picks up a steel weight... that is dropped on the door to be sure it’s not stuck and closes.
> 
> Well some time during the night the wiring for solenoid #2 came apart so when solenoid #1 tried to pickup the door it couldn’t, and tripped it’s breaker. See not a huge failure but no air in ... made for a crummy wake up.
> So outside I go in into -30ish F to solder on a new connector.
> 
> All things are running good again and back to 80 F water going around ...other than it’s burning wood like a mofo to reheat the shop floor.
> 
> Hopefully in 3 days I’ll get back on the saw ... till then ...
> 
> View attachment 889539
> 
> Keep on .... Runnin’ Loads !!!


Good job on the fix you sound like a I/E hand


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya that lil bitter point when they are the same. I’m Canadian and find most south of 50 guys are shocked at -40.


cat10ken said:


> You did know that at -40 Farenhite and Celcius are the same; the only time they are.



Thanks, I fix as much as I can so I don’t have to pay other people, my money to do what I can.



MFV said:


> Good job on the fix you sound like a I/E hand



Keep on ...Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## mountainguyed67

cat10ken said:


> You did know that at -40 Farenhite and Celcius are the same



Yup.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

My old firewood haulers:
2000 Silverado 2500 (non-HD)
1993 Silverado 6.5 Turbo Diesel - only 2WD


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Here's my latest firewood hauler: 93 Sierra 6.5 Turbo Diesel (2WD)


----------



## Hansenj11

Here is my dump trailer all loaded up


----------



## Lee192233

Pulled out some sugar maple on Friday. Two 9' logs and one 15'. Unfortunately it will only be good for firewood . It got a little punky in the middle at the stump.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Couple rounds of pine and the rest willow.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Small haul of silver maple logs. My ideal campfire wood.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Lee192233 said:


> Pulled out some sugar maple on Friday. Two 9' logs and one 15'. Unfortunately it will only be good for firewood . It got a little punky in the middle at the stump.View attachment 894839
> View attachment 894840
> View attachment 894841


Too bad it was rotten inside, that would make a good milling log. Take a baseball sized chunk of that and get it flaming on your bbq. Blow out the flame and let it smolder to add flavour to your bbq. Sugar maple is excellent with beef and salmon.


----------



## Lee192233

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Too bad it was rotten inside, that would make a good milling log. Take a baseball sized chunk of that and get it flaming on your bbq. Blow out the flame and let it smolder to add flavour to your bbq. Sugar maple is excellent with beef and salmon.


I know, I should've pulled it out last spring when I found it. Life and covid (virtual school) got in the way.
I did use some of it to smoke our Easter ham. It was better than the cherry I've used before. I do have a good bit stored away for future smoking. I like the idea of grilling with some wood for flavor. I bet a nice ribeye would go well with some maple smoke.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Lee192233 said:


> I know, I should've pulled it out last spring when I found it. Life and covid (virtual school) got in the way.
> I did use some of it to smoke our Easter ham. It was better than the cherry I've used before. I do have a good bit stored away for future smoking. I like the idea of grilling with some wood for flavor. I bet a nice ribeye would go well with some maple smoke.


I buy inside round roast (cut like a two inch thick steak), season with worcestershire, garlic and thyme, mash, green peas and slather it with beef gracy. To die for!


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Hansenj11 said:


> Here is my dump trailer all loaded up


Looks like one full cord in there


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got another load of willow today. Campfire wood is selling quick and this stuff dries quick.


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I haven’t been doing to many pretty loads lately, lots of trash wood being burned though. 

I can’t wait to be done burning ...

Finally got around to rebuilding my splitter into a non oil leaking, proper height, non frame flexing, modern engine ... wood splitting machine.
Total investment, bout $200. 100$ for the splitter originally, 50$ in oil, 40$ for the Honda, 10$ in seals




View attachment IMG_3948.MOV


She split’s !!
Keep on ... Running Load’s !!!


----------



## lefturnfreek

I love taking apart wet kits .... the seals are literally the last thing to come out ....


Keep on ....Running Load’s !!


----------



## klaibs27

Airbags were fully inflated and yes, I know I'm overweight. Most of this will be firewood going out this weekend, some was trash. Moved all of this by wheelbarrow or Arbor trolley up a wicked hill. Needless to say, my body can use a rest.


----------



## CaptainMauw

Been a busy number of weeks now. Finally managed to carve out the time to haul and process. All the split stuff was processed on site from smaller and very much not easy to load/haul logs, so I cut and split on site to minimize loads and maximize fuel. With both sets of bed sides on making a 4 foot box, she can hold almost exactly 3 full cord, which makes me happy. It takes ~7-8hrs to buck, cut, split, and load for a full heaping run with just me working solo with my 30ton NorthStar. Otherwise with regular logs, in, loaded, strapped, and out in 20 minutes flat.















The old corn crib is filling up nicely and should hold about 12 cord max fill.






With this whole pipeline ordeal, I am trying to wrap up my loads quick before gas prices spike here in the Midwest due to peoples utter stupidity. I loaded a little extra last night to run heavy and carve out one less load necessary.










She was definingly heavy, but it wasn't until I was at the gas station 40mi up the road that I realized just how heavy. She was riding the overload springs more than I cared for....whoops. But she trucked on like it was nothing, all-be-it with the equivalent body roll of a fat chick in a water bed.










Last night was the final full load for this year. 17 logs in total, about half being hackberry, a quarter cherry, and a few walnut and oaks in there. The cherry's are destined for my mill, the walnuts and oaks are too knotty/crooked so they will be firewood alongside the hackberry. Im looking at about one more 3/4 load to finish off the year, but that load is going to have some monster 40" diameter cherry short logs on it (hence overloading this past trip to make room).


----------



## Jere39

Last load of the 2020/21 firewood cutting season - and my Grandson did the driving:


----------



## lefturnfreek

So I’m done all my splitting except for the green block which can wait a while.

I definitely like the new working height of my splitter, no more sore back, no more dickin around blocking it and having to work around them, soooo enjoying a modern engine that starts easily!! I was a lil concerned that 4hp wasn’t going to be enough but it was perfect and used very little fuel. Only 4g to split all of that over 7 evenings.




I was more than over full in my box so I split that last load onto my 1T and stacked it off to the side.






Keep on .... Running Load


----------



## Cowboy254

Iowawoodguy said:


> Got another load of willow today. Campfire wood is selling quick and this stuff dries quick.
> View attachment 904734



I haven't cut much softwood but I did cut some cypress in February. Dry by April, and into the stove - not much weight to it but it all burns. I'm sure that willow will please the campers who want to see nice flames dancing.


----------



## LondonNeil

Willow is a hardwood cowboy. It is a good chunk lighter than cypress when dry too. If they stuff you had was Leyland then it's actually quite dense, others less so.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Cowboy254 said:


> I haven't cut much softwood but I did cut some cypress in February. Dry by April, and into the stove - not much weight to it but it all burns. I'm sure that willow will please the campers who want to see nice flames dancing.


That willow is actually an austree-willow hybrid. Its used for fast growing wind breaks on acreages around here. Its soft and light, mostly water. 

Here are my loads from this weekend. The first one is some kind of elm, the second load is walnut and sawmill scraps. Should be enough to keep me busy for about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Willow is a hardwood cowboy. It is a good chunk lighter than cypress when dry too. If they stuff you had was Leyland then it's actually quite dense, others less so.



Well technically, I didn't say it was a softwood  . I was absent-mindedly thinking it though in a throwback to my ignorant pre-AS days where I regarded heavy wood as hardwood and light wood as most likely softwood. I guess such a generalisation is more often accurate than not but definitely not always. Even balsa is a hardwood and can be as light as 50kg/m3. Needles vs leaves is probably a better rule of thumb but even then I'm not certain that is always the case. 

I honestly don't know what the ?cypress is and I don't know whether it is dense compared to others or not, but compared to the local stuff that I normally burn it certainly isn't. I probably wouldn't go and get more unless I had a specific purpose in mind but it has been ok to burn, just not for as long as I'm used to. The bark though is full of resin, catches easily and gets things going really quick. Some noodles, a few bits of bark and we're away.


----------



## Cowboy254

Iowawoodguy said:


> That willow is actually an austree-willow hybrid. Its used for fast growing wind breaks on acreages around here. Its soft and light, mostly water.
> 
> Here are my loads from this weekend. The first one is some kind of elm, the second load is walnut and sawmill scraps. Should be enough to keep me busy for about 2 or 3 weeks.
> View attachment 908685
> View attachment 908686



I just read up on the austree willow. 6-10ft of growth per year, that's really moving! 

I've been enjoying seeing your pics this year. How much have you been selling? Is it in bundles or larger quantities? It sure is nice to have wood that dries so quickly so you don't need to have as much lying around seasoning.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Cowboy254 said:


> I just read up on the austree willow. 6-10ft of growth per year, that's really moving!
> 
> I've been enjoying seeing your pics this year. How much have you been selling? Is it in bundles or larger quantities? It sure is nice to have wood that dries so quickly so you don't need to have as much lying around seasoning.


I sell bundles by our drive through, as well as two gas stations consistently buying bundles. I sell the majority of it in bulk though. People usually just want a pickup load or two for the summer. I had one real busy week then we got a week of rain so it slowed way down. Ill have to take a picture of the wood yard when I get off work.


----------



## LondonNeil

Needles Vs broadleaf is good enough for me.
Yes cypress won't burn long but it's hot and easy to get going.


----------



## dave_dj1

I was able to get some firewood in, I haven't had much time or opportunity to work on it thus far this year.












the last load


----------



## tomalophicon

Cowboy254 said:


> Well technically, I didn't say it was a softwood  . I was absent-mindedly thinking it though in a throwback to my ignorant pre-AS days where I regarded heavy wood as hardwood and light wood as most likely softwood. I guess such a generalisation is more often accurate than not but definitely not always. Even balsa is a hardwood and can be as light as 50kg/m3. Needles vs leaves is probably a better rule of thumb but even then I'm not certain that is always the case.
> 
> I honestly don't know what the ?cypress is and I don't know whether it is dense compared to others or not, but compared to the local stuff that I normally burn it certainly isn't. I probably wouldn't go and get more unless I had a specific purpose in mind but it has been ok to burn, just not for as long as I'm used to. The bark though is full of resin, catches easily and gets things going really quick. Some noodles, a few bits of bark and we're away.


If you're talking about White Cypress it's fairly hard and dense as far as softwoods go. In fact it's around the same as Oak on the Janka scale.


----------



## Cowboy254

tomalophicon said:


> If you're talking about White Cypress it's fairly hard and dense as far as softwoods go. In fact it's around the same as Oak on the Janka scale.



White cypress is about the same as Mountain Ash in density. This stuff is not white cypress though, and I have had a little of that. Definitely lighter. The main thing I don't want from my firewood is to leave huge amounts of ash that I have to clean out every few days and I burned this softwood every morning and evening for a month during April/early May and didn't have to empty out the heater once so it wasn't bad in that respect.


----------



## SS396driver

Running a different load yesterday. Pressure washed the engine on the 68 getting ready to take them both to a truck show in PA didn’t put the tie downs on yet


----------



## moresnow

SS396driver said:


> Running a different load yesterday. Pressure washed the engine on the 68 getting ready to take them both to a truck show in PA didn’t put the tie downs on yet View attachment 920079
> View attachment 920080


Nice trailer!

And trucks of coarse.


----------



## SS396driver

moresnow said:


> Nice trailer!
> 
> And trucks of coarse.


Been a very good trailer 12 years old and I've only had to replace tires


----------



## moresnow

SS396driver said:


> Been a very good trailer 12 years old and I've only had to replace tires


It appears to be a Aluma from Bancroft, IA. Not far from my place. They have made very good trailers for a long time. I was surprised to see it that far east!


----------



## SS396driver

moresnow said:


> It appears to be a Aluma from Bancroft, IA. Not far from my place. They have made very good trailers for a long time. I was surprised to see it that far east!


Yes it’s an Aluma . Bought it at the Carlisle PA car swap meet in 2009 . Guy would buy a crapload of them just before the show and pretty much wholesale them . He had 20 plus trailers at the show and 30 or 40 at his shop.
There is a dealer here in the northeast seen a few of them around


----------



## Jere39

My local trailer dealer (TP Trailers) here in eastern PA deals Aluma. I bought a nice one that meets my needs for a utility trailer, and added a pair of wheel chocks to run a pair of motorcycles on for trips to my cabin in the mountains:


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Here's a 3 cord load we dropped off today.


----------



## Wombat Ranger




----------



## SS396driver

Really disappointed with the payload of my new to me shorty. Son asked for a load for Christmas small load of ash and it’s on the bumpstops . Giving him this because my Dodge needs tires and they won’t be in till next Wednesday.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Ya I have been quiet too long, not really liking posting and reading off a phone. I haven’t done much cutting but I have been hauling.
We had a big dip in temps up here, -34F plus wind for a few day. It’s now near 0F

Ol Honda moved a few Lb of fibre for the week. 
Keep on .... Running Loads !!


----------



## Jere39

Cut down another dead Red Oak, and found the first 12' section was too big for my arch to fit over it. So, I bucked it where it fell then quartered it for easy lift into my carts for transport to my processing site:




Then with some help from my son, we ran a couple loads through the snow covered trails:


----------



## Perm

*Alright, which one of you is this? 
(Not my picture, it was posted on Reddit about 2h ago) *


----------



## moresnow

If it'll fit. Take it


----------



## mountainguyed67

Perm said:


> View attachment 955313
> *Alright, which one of you is this?
> (Not my picture, it was posted on Reddit about 2h ago) *



The bigger one would probably overdo it all by itself. I remember calculating that a 32” X 12’ oak I hauled was 4,400lbs. I had two and moved one at a time, on a single axle trailer with 12” electric brakes.


----------



## Jere39

Hiked with Scout this morning, walk out temp was 11° F with winds averaging 7 mph, then started splitting and got a call from a buddy who runs an OWB for heat. He has plenty of wood, all uncut, unsplit, and unseasoned. Wondering if I could help a fellow out. Well, I am restoring my piles for a year of seasoning. But, I have a pile of the dregs of a couple seasons - the wood people leave at the bottom of the pile when they are loading their own trucks and trailers. I offered these up and he was thrilled. gathered up two 8' truckloads of this stuff.




I wouldn't want to carry this through a house to a wood stove, but he threw the first load into a pile beside the OWB, and second load will be for tossing into it straight from the truck. And what he doesn't burn today and tomorrow, will make good weight for plowing snow Monday Morning.

Got to help a brother out


----------



## rwoods

Perm said:


> View attachment 955313
> *Alright, which one of you is this?
> (Not my picture, it was posted on Reddit about 2h ago) *


 A tad bit overloaded.


mountainguyed67 said:


> The bigger one would probably overdo it all by itself. I remember calculating that a 32” X 12’ oak I hauled was 4,400lbs. I had two and moved one at a time, on a single axle trailer with 12” electric brakes.


My last really heavy load - 2016 - green red oak. Now that I have a tractor with a FEL, I calculate the weight. 



A more reasonable load - 2020 - dry dead red oak.



Ron


----------



## Jere39

Stand by for a post with pictures, stories, and lots of videos_ (each one kind of short, and length labeled for your viewing consideration)_

I had a large, tall, straight Tulip Poplar fall a while ago and I wanted it moved, but didn't plan on processing it as firewood. Confuses too many folks who only want Oak. I had offered it to a friend who mills wood, and who has a larger tractor and a heavier duty trailer to move it.

I had sawed it into 12' sections, and the smallest section was just over 20" diameter, the largest, well, here is the Dolmar with 20" bar sitting on the last cut:




Well, my buddy's JD SCUT (2wd, turf tires, no rear ballast) was not enough to move even the first one. So, I sawed them each in half. Kind of ruined the milling prospects, but he has in indoor wood burner, and was happy to take it all.

Here is one of our hitch and pulls: _(about 2½ minutes, with a music overlay)_



That log got caught on a stump I hadn't cut all the way into the dirt (I don't like to bury my tip)

As the logs got bigger, they were even heavier for the load with the forks bolted on his 5' bucket. Kind of plunked this shorter one into the trailer: _(about 1:20 with music overlay)_



One of the next ones loaded needed to be shifted, and rolled into an available spot on the deck: _(35 seconds of exhilarating trailer dancing by one of the OG timbermen_



Finally, we took advantage of the frozen tundra I call lawn and hauled the first load off to his place: (1 minute pull across the lawn)



Thanks for watching any and or all, feel free to comment, subscribe, or ignore - whatever you feel like.


----------



## hayboy

Poplar makes some beautiful lumber, we had one fall and sawed, son built a tiny house using it for the ceiling. Turned out great.


----------



## CaptainMauw

Been a rough winter but I finally got back out. Clearing windrows on a friends farm and saving what I can. Got a few mill worthy logs out of it too. 1 good walnut and a few hard maples. Everything else is destined for the splitter.

Having this truck has significantly simplified the overall process. 1 hard day of falling and bucking, 2 loads out, and another 1.5 seasons of firewood into my woodlot.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Another … I’m back post

haven’t done diddly to actually running loads cause we had one hell of a winter. Tons of snow and lots of wind that drifted said snow so I gave up even trying to do winter cutting this year.

We are in the suck season now, warm enough for mud but not warm enough to shut down the boiler.

It’s gona be be a cycle of heat, rain & snow for a few days so I did up a trailer load tonight as the snow started





Made ya look at my bar …

Keep on … Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## Wombat Ranger

Family event today


----------



## Wombat Ranger

Found this just pushed off the side off the hill up on the mtn today while gathering firewood. 33" or so. Pretty exciting stuff for us firewood peasants.


----------



## unclemoustache

Perm said:


> View attachment 955313
> *Alright, which one of you is this?
> (Not my picture, it was posted on Reddit about 2h ago) *




Darn near could be me! Hauled this monster this morning- My app tells me it’s around 6,000 pounds. This one is going to my sawmill. Just over 10’ long, 36” diameter, pin oak. 





I don’t know what the trailer is rated for, but I’ve hauled 7k with it. Won’t load it like that again, but it does fine with 6k. 


And here’s what’s on it right now:






Yes, the truck is undersized for the loads, but I have a couple other larger trucks if I need to haul a load any distance.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Here's a 2022 load, testing out a split load method of delivery.


----------



## JRM

A few from earlier this spring


----------



## captjack

My new to me Dump truck. Got such a deal on it - I had to buy it. Can get 1.5 cords tossed in. You cant even tell its in there.


----------



## JRM

captjack said:


> My new to me Dump truck. Got such a deal on it - I had to buy it. Can get 1.5 cords tossed in. You cant even tell its in there.


Very nice! Cummins or Cat power?


----------



## captjack

JRM said:


> Very nice! Cummins or Cat power?


L10 cummins - which I think is fine for a 6wheel. Its easy on fuel , sounds great , just a little light on power but fine for what im doing


----------



## JRM

I'd prefer that engine. Cheaper and simpler to maintain/repair compared to the Cats.


----------



## captjack

JRM said:


> I'd prefer that engine. Cheaper and simpler to maintain/repair compared to the Cats.


yeah but cats have more power ! it has plenty for a 6 wheeler. I hauled my Cat 262 (8500 lbs) and a load of fill dirt up to the top of the bed and it really didnt feel any different than empty - just a hair slower. I happy with it


----------



## dave_dj1

Took my tractor over to my friends lot yesterday morning, I only brought home a small load by the time I leapfrogged the truck and tractor up the mountain I was whooped! It was some downed Maple and Ash. Today was more productive, I went up with the truck and dragged out a huge Red Oak that had been cut last year along with some Ash. I can't imagine not having the winch or the grapple when getting wood. Today's haul:


----------



## JRM

I brought home the last 2 logs of a big pin oak I cut down for a friend last summer. 3 dump trialer loads FULL (last summer), then these 2. 




One was just too straight to cut into firewood. So I squared it off tonight and will slab it out over the weekend. For pin oak, it's some good looking lumber.


----------



## dave_dj1

Got another load of Red Oak and Ash this morning, I didn't get a pic of it on the truck but here it is dumped in front of the splitter


----------



## dave_dj1

Today's haul


----------



## mountainguyed67

dave_dj1 said:


> I went up with the truck and dragged out a huge Red Oak



Got any pics of the huge oak? I only see the medium size one.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Biggest load on the back of the truck from this past Year. As you can see the bed on the F350 wasn't too happy about it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

^Looks like it bent the bed.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^Looks like it bent the bed.


It did. Rear axle fell into a washout on the way out with that load, and when it hit bottom the bed let go. I got it kind of patched together, but no big loads on the truck now. I'll probably build a flatbed for this truck before wood season next year.

Normally I haul with the trailer anyway.


----------



## dave_dj1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Got any pics of the huge oak? I only see the medium size one.


well huge to me, I know it's all relative! LOL
On another note, I started "testing" a newly designed grapple that I have been working on, so far I am very pleased with it!


----------



## Jere39

My grandson has been doing the steering on my GT sitting on my knee, while I manage the pedals and provide plenty of weight to control the safety switches for a couple years now. Well, this week I made an assessment for 2023 and discovered he is growing like a bean stalk, so I shoved the seat forward as far as it would go. I hitched a small, but tall pole tree to the back and gave him the go to pull it to our stacks where we would use it as a rail for stacking firewood on. 



You can't really see the smile on his face, or the pride he is showing. With his weight, he can't really push the forward pedal too far or he unloads his butt weight on the seat - probably a good thing, but he knows we work safely.


----------

